# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Θέλω παραπανω προσοχή

## Lemonpie5

Λοιπόν ακούστε...
Εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω γνωρίσει ένα παιδί.
Έχουμε βγει κι έχουμε φασωθει κάποιες φορές.
Εκείνος δεν θέλει κάτι πιο σοβαρό και συμφώνησα κι εγώ. 
Έτσι δεν μιλάμε πολύ εκτός από το να κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις.

Εμένα με έχει βολέψει γιατί το συγκεκριμένο παιδί δεν έχει κάποια δουλειά αυτή την περίοδο και έτσι δεν θα ήθελα να τον έχω για σχέση και να τον παρουσιάσω σε άλλους.
Επίσης έχει κάτι φίλους λίγο χαζουληδες.

Παρόλα αυτά τον κρατάω σαν γνωριμία για φάσεις γιατί όποτε το κάνω αυτό με βοηθάει ψυχολογικά. Νιώθω πιο γοητευτική και δεν στενοχωριέμαι ούτε με πιάνουν ανασφάλειες.

Το θέμα ειναι ότι οκ είπαμε δεν θα έχουμε κάτι σοβαρό, αλλά δεν μου λέει τόσα κοπλιμεντα όπως στην αρχή. Θα ήθελα λίγη παραπάνω προσοχή.

Δεν στέλνουμε μηνύματα πολλά, γιατί σε κανέναν από τους δύο δεν αρέσει. Αλλά θα μπορούσε να με κηνυγαει περισσότερο πιστεύω .
Ξέρω ότι μιλάει και με άλλες και του έχω πει δεν έχω θεμα, κι εκείνος φαντάζεται ότι μιλάω με άλλους.
Αλλά είχα πει θέλω ειλικρίνεια με την έννοια ότι αν θέλει σχέση με κάποια άλλη να μου το πει να διακόψουμε.
Δεν μου έχει πει να σταματήσουμε αλλά δεν μου κάνει τόσα κοπλιμεντα όπως παλιά ούτε μου στέλνει συχνά πρώτος.

Είμαι στο τσακ να βρω και κανέναν ακόμα σε περίπτωση που στραβωσει η κατάσταση. Σίγουρα μπορώ να βρω και καλυτερο και το έχει πει και ο ίδιος ότι σίγουρα θα μου την πέφτουν πολλοί. 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως όποτε έχω κάποιον έτσι για φάσεις ανεβαίνει η αυτοπεποίθηση μου και μου την πέφτουν περισσότεροι.

Οκ, είναι μόνο για φάση. Θα ήθελα όμως λίγα ωραία λόγια παραπάνω. 
Δεν θέλω να του στέλνω περισσότερο για να μην νομίζει ότι τρέχω από πίσω του. Πως να ψαρέψω παραπάνω κοπλιμεντα?

----------


## elisabet

Μας ρωτάς πώς να χειριστείς έναν άνθρωπο με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να τον φέρεις στην θέση να σου κάνει κοπλιμέντα;

Θυμάμαι και τα προηγούμενα σου θέματα και τα περισσότερα μέλη εδώ σου είχαμε πει πως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να δεις ψυχολόγο γιατί φαίνεται πως έχεις μια στρεβλή εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου και τις σχέσεις. 

Αυτό που κάνεις τώρα με τον συγκεκριμένο είναι σα να προσπαθείς να καλύψεις τα θέματα που ξέρεις οτι έχεις. Τι νομίζεις πως θα καταφέρεις με αυτό; Τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρεις. 

Χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία να σε βοηθήσει να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου ώστε να μπορείς να βρίσκεσαι σε υγιείς σχέσεις ισότιμα.

----------


## george1520

Στην ουσία θες ένα άνθρωπο δίπλα σου να σου ανεβάζει το εγώ σου γιαυτό έχεις ανάγκη τα κοπλιμέντα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου. Αντί να θες να φτιάξεις την εικόνα που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου περιμένεις από ένα τρίτο να το κάνει ή μάλλον να επισκιάσει για λίγο αυτό που πιστεύεις για σένα..
Χρειάζεσαι δουλειά με ένα ψυχολόγο για να δεις τους άλλους διαφορετικά αλλά κυρίως τον εαυτό σου. Αυτή είναι η μόνη συμβουλή που έχω να σου δωσω, για ακόμη μια φορά.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

όμοιος όμοιό αει πελαζει. Δεν σου κάνει κοπλιμέντα, δεν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από εσένα εκτός το πήδημα, διότι ούτε αυτός θέλει να σε παρουσιάσει σε άλλους για σχέση του. Όπως τον βλέπεις έτσι σε βλεπει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι περισσοτεροι αυτου του ειδους τις σχεσεις κανουν γιατι ετσι νιωθουν ανετα οπως το πες

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι τον χρησιμοποιώ για να ανεβάσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου και να προσθέσω +1 στις φάσεις μου. 
Οπότε έχω κάποιον έτσι, αισθάνομαι ότι μπορώ κι εγώ να αρέσω σε αγόρια, να τους ανάβω και γενικά ότι δεν μου λείπει κάτι.
Αν ένιωθα κάποια αισθήματα κιόλας για αυτούς ίσως και να το προχωρούσα.

Να μην θέλει να με παρουσιάσει αυτός δεν νομίζω. Ίσα ίσα θα έκανε και φιγούρα, αφού είμαι αρκετά ωραία για εκείνον.

Από κοντά και από μηνύματά μου λέει ότι είμαι όμορφη, ότι θέλει να με φιλάει συνέχεια και ότι τον ανάβω. Αλλά ως εκεί.

Τώρα έχω ξενερώσει λίγο που δεν μου δίνει αυτά που θέλω και έχω αρχίσει μέσω σάιτ να ψάχνω άλλους.

Οι περισσότεροι μου ζητάνε φωτό με μαγιό και τέτοια και ψάχνουν μόνο για σεξ. Είναι σαν να ψάχνεις ψύλλους στα άχυρα για να βρεις έναν νορμάλ.
Γνώρισα έναν που δεν φαίνεται για λιγουρης και αν πάει καλά θα βγω και με αυτόν.

Αλλά χθες είχα μια άσχημη συζήτηση με έναν λιγουρης, που επέμενε να μου ζητάει φωτό και το έπαιζε καλός για να με ψήσει και με είπε υστερική που δεν ήθελα να του στείλω ημίγυμνη φωτο και που δεν ήθελα να έρθει στο σπίτι μου.
Και ένιωσα χάλια, έβαλα τα κλάματα.
Γιατί να μην έχω κάνει μια νορμάλ σχέση από κοντά και να αναγκάζομαι να ψάχνομαι ετσι και να πέφτω σε τόσο χάλια άτομα?

----------


## oboro

Μα σου λενε γιατι τα παιδια εδω μεσα, απλα δε θελεις να ακουσεις. Αυτα που συνειδητα η μη αναζητας απο τους αλλους περνουν πρωτα απο την εικονα που εχεις σχηματισει για τον εαυτο σου μεσα σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δηλαδή? Τι εικόνα έχω?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δηλαδή? Τι εικόνα έχω?


Της γυναίκας που της αρέσει οι άντρες να ανάβουν σεξουαλικά μαζί της και ψαχνεται για φασωματα, αυτό δεν είναι μυστικό σου, κάνει μπαμ. Οπότε τι θες να σου ζητήσουν από σάιτ γνωριμιών, μεταπτυχιακό? Σου ζητάν αυτό που σου αρέσει.

----------


## Miliva21

> Της γυναίκας που της αρέσει οι άντρες να ανάβουν σεξουαλικά μαζί της και ψαχνεται για φασωματα, αυτό δεν είναι μυστικό σου, κάνει μπαμ. Οπότε τι θες να σου ζητήσουν από σάιτ γνωριμιών, μεταπτυχιακό? Σου ζητάν αυτό που σου αρέσει.


Ξέρεις αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο....

Οι άντρες γενικά οι περισσότεροι μέσω σαιτ γνωριμιών το πάνε στο σεξτινγκ και στις προκλητικές φωτο (φυσικά και οι περισσότερες γυναίκες πλεον) ακόμα και σεμνά να ντύνεσαι και για σχέση να ψάχνεις

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι, μου αρέσει να ακούω ότι τους ανάβω.
Δεν το κρύβω.

Αλλά όντως οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν για σεξ. Εγώ δεν έχω προκλητικές φωτο στα σοσιαλ
Μόνο δύο με μαγιό, αλλά χωρίς να φαίνεται όλο το σώμα και μου λένε να στείλω κι άλλες γιατί θα έχει ενδιαφέρον και το υπόλοιπο και αφού ανέβασα αυτές γιατί να μην τους στείλω κι άλλες και τέτοια.

Αλλά σκέφτομαι τώρα εγώ
Προσπαθώ να γίνω καλύτερη από τις περισσότερες κοπέλες προκειμένου να αποκτήσω κάποια στιγμή αυτά που αξίζω. Έφτιαξα την εμφάνιση μου και τώρα θέλω να αποκτήσω και παραπάνω εμπειρία, ώστε να μην μειονεκτω σε τίποτα.
Γι' αυτό κάνω κάτι με άτομα που δεν με ελκύουν καν, αλλά κολλάω πάντα στο να ολοκληρώσω μαζί τους. Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως προσπαθήσω να καταπιεστώ για να ξεπεράσω κι αυτο το φραγμό.
Φοβάμαι μην με απορρίψει ποτέ κάποιος επειδή δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει, βασικά τρέμω στην ιδέα...

Και ναι, μόνο από τέτοια σάιτ μπορώ να βρω αγόρι, αφού δεν έχω κύκλο. 
Σίγουρα το 99% σεξ θέλουν και βαρέθηκα να απογοητεύομαι συνεχώς από τέτοια λιγουρια.
Πως θα βρω κάποιον να ερωτευτώ, έστω κΙ λίγο?
Πως θα γλιτώσω από όλο αυτό?
Θέλω να κάνω μια φυσιολογική σχέση με λίγη αγαπη

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Ξέρεις αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο....
> 
> Οι άντρες γενικά οι περισσότεροι μέσω σαιτ γνωριμιών το πάνε στο σεξτινγκ και στις προκλητικές φωτο (φυσικά και οι περισσότερες γυναίκες πλεον) ακόμα και σεμνά να ντύνεσαι και για σχέση να ψάχνεις


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το προκλητικό ντύσιμο, φαίνεται και από το βλέμμα τι ρόλο βαράει η κάθε κοπέλα. Είναι όπως και έξω, ενώ 10 άντρες πχ θα την πέσουν σαν λιχουρια σε κάποια κοπέλα, οι ίδιοι άντρες δεν θα το κάνουν σε άλλες παρόμοιας εμφάνισης γιατί απλά η εικόνα τους, η αύρα τους, δεν θα τους δώσει το οκ του εύκολου θύματος που τουμπαρετε από 1-2 κοπλιμέντα. Αυτοπεποίθηση λέγεται και εκπέμπεται, όσο λιγότερη τόσο πιο ευάλωτο το θύμα σε λιγουρια

----------


## Remedy

δεν θελεις σχεση μαζι του, επειδη δεν τον γουσταρεις αρκετα, ουτε και ειναι αρκετα καλος για να τον παρουσιασεις, γιατι ειναι ανεργος.
μα κι αυτος γι αυτο δεν θελει σχεση μαζι σου. επειδη δεν του αρεσεις αρκετα.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν του αρεσει η εμφανιση σου. μπορει να μην του ταιριαζει η παρεα που κανετε, η η σεξουαλικοτητα σου.
γιατι να σου κανει κομπλιμεντα; αυτα τα εκανε για να σε ριξει. εφοσον εχει αυτο που θελει μαζι σου, τις φασεις που λες δηλαδη, τι τα θελει τα κομπλιμεντα;
τι ηλικια εχει αυτος;

----------


## Remedy

> όμοιος όμοιό αει πελαζει. Δεν σου κάνει κοπλιμέντα, δεν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από εσένα εκτός το πήδημα, διότι ούτε αυτός θέλει να σε παρουσιάσει σε άλλους για σχέση του. Όπως τον βλέπεις έτσι σε βλεπει


δεν υπαρχει πηδημα. δεν κανουν σεξ. μονο φασωνονται.
συμφωνω οτι και οι δυο δεν γουσταρουν αρκετα. επομενως γιατι να της κανει κομπλιμεντα; εκεινη, του κανει;;;

----------


## george1520

> Ναι, μου αρέσει να ακούω ότι τους ανάβω.
> Δεν το κρύβω.
> 
> Αλλά όντως οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν για σεξ. Εγώ δεν έχω προκλητικές φωτο στα σοσιαλ
> Μόνο δύο με μαγιό, αλλά χωρίς να φαίνεται όλο το σώμα και μου λένε να στείλω κι άλλες γιατί θα έχει ενδιαφέρον και το υπόλοιπο και αφού ανέβασα αυτές γιατί να μην τους στείλω κι άλλες και τέτοια.
> 
> Αλλά σκέφτομαι τώρα εγώ
> Προσπαθώ να γίνω καλύτερη από τις περισσότερες κοπέλες προκειμένου να αποκτήσω κάποια στιγμή αυτά που αξίζω. Έφτιαξα την εμφάνιση μου και τώρα θέλω να αποκτήσω και παραπάνω εμπειρία, ώστε να μην μειονεκτω σε τίποτα.
> Γι' αυτό κάνω κάτι με άτομα που δεν με ελκύουν καν, αλλά κολλάω πάντα στο να ολοκληρώσω μαζί τους. Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως προσπαθήσω να καταπιεστώ για να ξεπεράσω κι αυτο το φραγμό.
> ...


Δηλαδή αν γίνεις καλύτερη εμφανισιακά από τις άλλες νομίζεις ότι αυτό είναι αρκετό για να κρατήσεις ένα άντρα? Αν ένας άνθρωπος είναι ωραίος αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του είναι απαίσιος πιστεύεις ότι θα κάνει κάποιος κίνηση για να τον πλησιάσει (παράδειγμα);
Τι είναι για σενα έρωτας? Κι αν ερωτευτείς πιστεύεις ότι σου αξίζει να το σεβαστεί ο άλλος από την στιγμή που εσύ δεν σέβεσαι τους γύρω σου?
Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι το πρόβλημα είσαι εσύ κι όχι οι αλλοι? Γιαυτό δεν έχεις φίλους κι γιαυτό δεν μπορείς να φλερτάρεις με κάποιον πέρα από το ίντερνετ? Με ποιον θα μπορούσες να συμβιωσεις? Με ένα άνθρωπο με όμορφο περιτύλιγμα και απαίσιο εσωτερικό κόσμο ή με ένα άνθρωπο λιγότερο όμορφο και με ωραία ψυχή?

Φτιάξε το μέσα σου για να γίνει πιο όμορφο το εξω σου. Όσο όμορφος και να είναι κάποιος εξωτερικά πάντα τα μάτια του θα δείχνουν τι κρύβει η ψυχή του.

Βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου και άρχισε να τον γνωρίζεις και σιγά σιγά να τον αγαπήσεις. Δεν θα σε βοηθήσει η κα.... ανενός άντρα και πάντα μα πάντα κάτι θα σου λείπει. Όταν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου τότε θα βρεις κάτι άλλο σαν όπλο σου και αυτό θα θες να δουν οι άλλοι σε σένα.. Κι όχι μόνο το κορμί σου. Αυτό θες να βλέπουν? Αυτό θες να θαυμάζουν? Ποιο είναι για σενα το καλύτερο κοπλιμέντο?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είναι 27 αυτός. Μου έχει πει ότι του αρέσω εμφανισιακά και σεξουαλικά. Εκείνος θέλει να ολοκληρώσουμε κιόλας και εγώ του είχα πει ότι δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και είπε ότι θα περιμένει, γιατί θέλει πολύ να το κάνουμε.

Αυτό που θέλω εγώ είναι κάποιον που να μου αρέσει και να με σέβεται, να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί που δεν έχω κάνει με κάποιον (π.χ να πάμε μια εκδρομη, να μου πάρει ένα δώρο,ή έστω για ένα απλό φαγητό)

Το καλύτερο κοπλιμεντο για εμένα είναι ότι αρέσω εμφανισιακά και ότι τους ανάβω. Παλιά πίστευα ότι δεν είχα τίποτα από τα δύο και τώρα νιώθω ότι δικαιώνομαι.
Θα ήθελα βέβαια να ακούσω και κάτι του στυλ "είσαι πολύ καλή κοπέλα" αλλά ο,τι μπορώ να πάρω αυτή τη στιγμή...

Σήμερα κανόνισα να βρεθώ με έναν άλλο.
Δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα, παρά μόνο εμφανισιακά. Δεν έχουμε μιλήσει πολύ βασικά για να καταλάβω.

Ιδανικά θα ήθελα κάποιον από τον κύκλο μου, να γίνει κάτι φυσιολογικά, αλλά εφόσον αυτό δεν γίνεται ( γιατί δεν έχω παρέα) δεν έχω άλλη λύση.

Και μια χαρά φλερτάρω κι από κοντά. Αλλιώς θα ξενερωναν από την συνάντηση.

----------


## Remedy

> Είναι 27 αυτός. Μου έχει πει ότι του αρέσω εμφανισιακά και σεξουαλικά. Εκείνος θέλει να ολοκληρώσουμε κιόλας και εγώ του είχα πει ότι δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και είπε ότι θα περιμένει, γιατί θέλει πολύ να το κάνουμε.
> 
> *Αυτό που θέλω εγώ είναι κάποιον που να μου αρέσει και να με σέβεται, να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί που δεν έχω κάνει με κάποιον (π.χ να πάμε μια εκδρομη, να μου πάρει ένα δώρο,ή έστω για ένα απλό φαγητό)*
> 
> *Το καλύτερο κοπλιμεντο για εμένα είναι ότι αρέσω εμφανισιακά και ότι τους ανάβω.* Παλιά πίστευα ότι δεν είχα τίποτα από τα δύο και τώρα νιώθω ότι δικαιώνομαι.
> Θα ήθελα βέβαια να ακούσω και κάτι του στυλ "είσαι πολύ καλή κοπέλα" αλλά ο,τι μπορώ να πάρω αυτή τη στιγμή...
> 
> Σήμερα κανόνισα να βρεθώ με έναν άλλο.
> Δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα, παρά μόνο εμφανισιακά. Δεν έχουμε μιλήσει πολύ βασικά για να καταλάβω.
> ...


το καλυτερο κομπλιμεντο, ειναι να θελει ο αλλος να ειναι μαζι σου και να επικοινωνει μαζι σου.
εφοσον δεν θελει σχεση, μην πιστευεις σε κομπλιμεντα. ακομα κι αν στα κανει θα ειναι για να πηδηξει...

αυτα που λες οτι θελεις, γινονται οταν εχεις μια σχεση. με αυτον δεν εχετε τπτ περα απο καποιες συναντησεις. ουτε μηνυματα δεν στελνει. εκδρομες ονειρευεσαι;
βρες καποιον που θα τον θελεις και θα σε θελει για κατι παραπανω .

καλα κανεις και βγαινεις με αλλους, αφου δεν εχετε τπτ, αλλα καλα θα ειναι να βρεις καποιον να σουα ρεσει, οχι να κανεις αγγαρια..

----------


## george1520

Θες κάτι στην ζωή σου αλλά ασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο. Πως θα έχεις την σχέση που θες αφού αυτό που "διαφημίζεις" είναι το κορμί σου? Εγώ θα έβλεπα σοβαρά μια γυναίκα που είναι έξυπνη και μιλάει σωστά πάρα μια όμορφη που όλη μέρα ασχολείται με την εμφάνιση της για να αρεσει. Η δεύτερη μου δείχνει ότι θέλει μόνο να την πηδ.... Εσύ όμως δεν θες αυτό. Άρα ποιος φταίει? Ο άντρας ή η γυναίκα που δίνει αυτά τα μηνύματα ?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με αυτόν που θα βγω σήμερα θα το παίξω πιο σοβαρή για να δω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι κι αν θα τον κερδίσω περισσότερο από ότι τον άλλο.

Όχι, δεν μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα αυτοί που βγαίνω, αλλά αφού δεν μου αρέσει κάποιος τι να κάνω ως τότε?

----------


## george1520

> Με αυτόν που θα βγω σήμερα θα το παίξω πιο σοβαρή για να δω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι κι αν θα τον κερδίσω περισσότερο από ότι τον άλλο.
> 
> Όχι, δεν μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα αυτοί που βγαίνω, αλλά αφού δεν μου αρέσει κάποιος τι να κάνω ως τότε?


Πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο να συζητήσεις αυτά που σκέφτεσαι. Η ανάγκη σου για αποδοχή σε έχει κανει να βλέπεις τα πάντα εντελώς λάθος. Ακόμη και τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Θα πληγωθεις κάποια στιγμή και δεν θα μπορείς να συνέλθεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το έχω προγραμματίσει αυτό με τον ψυχολόγο από βδομάδα.

Όταν λες να πληγωθώ τι εννοείς να συμβεί?
Για εμένα το χειρότερο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να μην αρέσω

----------


## george1520

> Το έχω προγραμματίσει αυτό με τον ψυχολόγο από βδομάδα.
> 
> Όταν λες να πληγωθώ τι εννοείς να συμβεί?
> Για εμένα το χειρότερο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να μην αρέσω


Ψάχνεις την αποδοχή διαφημιζοντας την εμφάνιση σου ενώ στην ουσία θες στην ζωή σου κάτι άλλο. 
Δεν ξέρω τι θα συμβεί.. Αν ήξερα δεν θα ήμουν εδώ..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι, αλλά η εμφάνιση δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που τραβάει στην αρχή ? Και μετά ακολουθούν τα υπόλοιπα...

Και μου αρέσει να διαφημίζω την εμφάνιση μου γιατί είμαι περήφανη για αυτήν. 
Δηλαδή τι να κάνω για να αποκτήσω σχέση? Να μην την διαφημίζω?

----------


## george1520

> Ναι, αλλά η εμφάνιση δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που τραβάει στην αρχή ? Και μετά ακολουθούν τα υπόλοιπα...
> 
> Και μου αρέσει να διαφημίζω την εμφάνιση μου γιατί είμαι περήφανη για αυτήν. 
> Δηλαδή τι να κάνω για να αποκτήσω σχέση? Να μην την διαφημίζω?


Φτιαχνεσαι για να αρέσεις σε σένα και όχι για να πάρεις αποδοχή έτσι.. Όλοι θέλουμε να αρέσουμε, αν πει κάποιος το αντίθετο θα είναι ψέμα . Αλλά εσυ το πηγες στο αλλο ακρο. Μόνο αυτό σε νοιάζει. Να αρέσεις στον άλλον εμφανισιακά, να τον ανάβεις και μετά πας για τον επόμενο. Ααα και περιμένεις και κοπλιμέντα. Μα αφού εσύ δεν παίρνεις τον εαυτό σου σοβαρά, εγώ γιατι να το κάνω? Η ανασφάλεια ότι και να κάνεις θα φαίνεται. Φεύγεις πριν σε αφήσουν αυτοί γιατί πιστεύεις ότι το μοναδικό σου όπλο είναι η ομορφιά σου και ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως από ένα σημείο και μετά ο άλλος δεν θα κοιτάει μόνο αυτό.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Φεύγω γιατί θέλουν γρήγορα να ολοκληρώσουμε κι εμένα μου είναι δύσκολο από τη στιγμή που δεν με ελκύουν αρκετά για αυτό το πράγμα.

Τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι μήπως κάνω υποχώρηση και σε αυτό το θέμα, προκειμένου να γίνω πιο εμπειρη

----------


## Xfactor

> Λοιπόν ακούστε...
> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω γνωρίσει ένα παιδί.
> Έχουμε βγει κι έχουμε φασωθει κάποιες φορές.
> Εκείνος δεν θέλει κάτι πιο σοβαρό και συμφώνησα κι εγώ. 
> Έτσι δεν μιλάμε πολύ εκτός από το να κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις.
> 
> Εμένα με έχει βολέψει γιατί το συγκεκριμένο παιδί δεν έχει κάποια δουλειά αυτή την περίοδο και έτσι δεν θα ήθελα να τον έχω για σχέση και να τον παρουσιάσω σε άλλους.
> Επίσης έχει κάτι φίλους λίγο χαζουληδες.
> 
> ...


lemonpie καλημερα...

Μου φαίνεται αξιολύπητο αυτο που λες το να ψαρεψεις κομπλιμεντα. Σκοπος ειναι να τα κανει γιατι να εννοει, αλλιως ποιο το νοημα?
Δεν αλλαξες καθολου αν θυμαμαι απο παλια σου ποστ.

Για να σου ανεβει η αυτοπεποιθηση πρεπει να Κανεις μια κανονικη σχεση με καποιον που θα σε εκτιμαει και προφανως θα υπαρχει αμοιβαια αγαπη.
Επισης οταν μιλας με εναν ανθρωπο και βγαινετε τα πρωτα ραντεβου για φαση γινεται και μετα προχωραει το πραγμα σε σχεση αν υπαρχει χημεια κ.λ.π.....θα σου τυχει πολλες φορες στην ζωη σου καποιον που θα πεις δν τον/την θελω για σχεση να γινει σχεση οπως και το αντιθετο μπορει να σου αρεσει καποιος/οια και μολις γνωρισεις καλυτερα να μην θες.


Οσο για ντειτινγκ σαιτ που λες παρακατω...οσοι σου ζητανε τετοια κανε τους μπλοκ...και οταν βρεις καποιον σοβαρο απλα βγες ραντεβου και θα δεις πως παει το πραγμα.

ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ(ελπιζω να καταλαβεις το νοημα που το γραφω) δεν θα ερωτευτεις και ολοι θα σου φαινονται χαλια και μια ζωη θα ψαχνεις επιβεβαιωση.

Ισως να σε βοηθουσε ενας ειδικος με το να σε κανει να καταλαβεις λιγο καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι, αλλά τη σχέση που να την βρω?

Δίνω ευκαιρίες σε αυτούς που φασωνομαι. Βγαίνω κάποιες φορές μέχρι να αρχίσουν να μου αρέσουν, αλλά δεν...
Μου ζητάνε επιμονα και σεξ και νιώθω ότι με θέλουν μόνο για αυτό και ξενερωνω.

Για τον ειδικό το είπα και πριν, το έχω κανονίσει ήδη να δω αν θα με βοηθήσει.

Κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς το κενή. Αλλά αν δεν έχεις εισπράξει αγάπη, πως να έχεις συναισθήματα?

----------


## Remedy

> Φεύγω γιατί θέλουν γρήγορα να ολοκληρώσουμε κι εμένα μου είναι δύσκολο από τη στιγμή που δεν με ελκύουν αρκετά για αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> Τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι μήπως κάνω υποχώρηση και σε αυτό το θέμα, προκειμένου να γίνω πιο εμπειρη


οχι, να μην κανεις καμια υποχωρηση.
σεξ να κανεις οταν νοιωσεις οτι το θελεις κι εσυ.

εκεινοι ομως μπορει να συνδεουν την σχεση με μια πιο συνολικη γνωριμια, που σημαινει και παρεα, αλλα και σεξ. καποιοι μπορει να θελουν μονο σεξ και να σε παραμυθιαζουν μεχρι να το παρουν, καποιοι ομως μπορει να απωθουνται που δεν θελεις σεξ γιατι θελουν μια συνολικη γνωριμια πριν αποφασισουν αν θελουν κατι πιο σοβαρο, χωρις να αποκλειουν ομως την σχεση αν ολα πανε καλα και ταιριαζετε σε *ολα*.. 
δεν ξερω ποσοι ανδρες θα εμπαιναν σε μια σχεση χωρις να εχουν κανει σεξ, αλλα και να σου πουνε οτι το κανουν, αν δεν ταιριαζετε στο σεξ, θα φυγουν...

----------


## george1520

> Ναι, αλλά τη σχέση που να την βρω?
> 
> Δίνω ευκαιρίες σε αυτούς που φασωνομαι. Βγαίνω κάποιες φορές μέχρι να αρχίσουν να μου αρέσουν, αλλά δεν...
> Μου ζητάνε επιμονα και σεξ και νιώθω ότι με θέλουν μόνο για αυτό και ξενερωνω.
> 
> Για τον ειδικό το είπα και πριν, το έχω κανονίσει ήδη να δω αν θα με βοηθήσει.
> 
> Κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς το κενή. Αλλά αν δεν έχεις εισπράξει αγάπη, πως να έχεις συναισθήματα?


Εγώ δεν έχω πάρει αγάπη.. Ξύλο και βρισιές έχω πάρει. Κι όμως μπορώ να δώσω αγάπη και να σέβομαι τους γύρω μου. Αυτό που θέλω από τους άλλους, αυτό δίνω! Φοβάσαι την αγάπη επειδή δεν την είχες ποτέ.. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία θα φύγεις από πάνω σου όλα αυτά που σου φόρτωσαν και θα γίνεις αυτό που θα γινόσουν αν δεν ζούσες κάποια πράγματα. Θα μάθεις τι είναι αγάπη, θα τη δώσεις και θα τη πάρεις. Όσο χρησιμοποιείς το σώμα σου για να πάρεις αποδοχή τόσο οι άλλοι θα θέλουν μόνο αυτό από σένα.. Ότι πουλάς αυτό αγοράζει ο άλλος.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δηλαδή όσο δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ, δεν θα θέλουν σχέση μαζί μου?

----------


## Xfactor

> Ναι, αλλά τη σχέση που να την βρω?
> 
> Δίνω ευκαιρίες σε αυτούς που φασωνομαι. Βγαίνω κάποιες φορές μέχρι να αρχίσουν να μου αρέσουν, αλλά δεν...
> Μου ζητάνε επιμονα και σεξ και νιώθω ότι με θέλουν μόνο για αυτό και ξενερωνω.
> 
> Για τον ειδικό το είπα και πριν, το έχω κανονίσει ήδη να δω αν θα με βοηθήσει.
> 
> Κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς το κενή. Αλλά αν δεν έχεις εισπράξει αγάπη, πως να έχεις συναισθήματα?


τι εννοεις που να την βρεις? βγαινεις ραντεβου? με οσους εχεις βγει δν εχει υπαρξει ουτε ενθουσιασμος?

Ε αμα δεν σου αρεσουν απλως μην προχωρας...λογικο να ξενερωνεις αμα σου ζητανε επιμονα σεξ.....αυτο βγαινει φυσικα......

εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι εσωστρεφεις και λιγο σνομπ και χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση..αυτο διακρινω...ισως ο ειδικος σε βοηθησει τουλαχιστον με την αυτοπεποιθηση και και να γινεις πιο εξωστρεφεις.

----------


## george1520

> Δηλαδή όσο δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ, δεν θα θέλουν σχέση μαζί μου?


Απλά σου εξήγησε πως λειτουργούν κάποιοι άνθρωποι.. Δεν ισχύει για όλους. Σεξ θα κάνεις όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη και όχι για να κάνεις σχέση..

Γιατί δεν βλέπεις αυτό που σου εξηγούμε όλοι? Ότι πρέπει να φτιάξεις την εικόνα που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με έναν υπήρξε κάποιος ενθουσιασμός αλλά μου ξεκαθάρισε από πριν βγούμε ότι θέλει κάτι χαλαρό οπότε δεν προχώρησε...

Πάντως από κοντά όσοι με έχουν δει λένε ότι είμαι ελκυστική και τους ανάβω. Δεν νομίζω να φαίνομαι δλδ ψυχρή, ούτε ξενερωτη

----------


## Xfactor

> Με έναν υπήρξε κάποιος ενθουσιασμός αλλά μου ξεκαθάρισε από πριν βγούμε ότι θέλει κάτι χαλαρό οπότε δεν προχώρησε...
> 
> Πάντως από κοντά όσοι με έχουν δει λένε ότι είμαι ελκυστική και τους ανάβω. Δεν νομίζω να φαίνομαι δλδ ψυχρή, ούτε ξενερωτη


Κοιτα συνηθως πριν γινει σχεση παντα εχει υπαρξει σεξ...η σχεση γινεται συνηθως μετα απο αρκετα ραντεβου και χρονο που θα περασεις.
Μου εχει τυχει και εμενα να πω σε κοπελα θελώ κατι χαλαρο μετα το σεξ και τελικα μετα απο καιρο μ βγηκε σε σχεση. Αυτα δεν ξερεις πως θα ερθουν...
Ωστοσο για να το ειπε ο συγκεκριμενος ισως να εχει χωρισει προσφατα η κατι αλλο και να μην θελει.

Ναι δεν αμφιβαλω οτι εισαι ελκυστικη απλα ισως καανεις κατι αλλο και τους ξενερωνεις...αλλα εφοσον δεν σου αρεσε καποιος αλλος γιατι βγηκες μαζι τους?
Σκοπος ειναι να μην πιεζεσαι αλλιως δεν θα περασεις καλα και θα βγει και στην εξοδο αυτο.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Κανόνισες σήμερα ραντεβού με έναν άγνωστο που πιθανώς θα πέσει και φάσωμα, δεν αποκλείεται. Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι έχετε τα ίδια μυαλά που δίνεται και οι δύο το οκ σε περίοδο σοβαρης έξαρσης του ιού? Ανώριμοι και οι δύο, ανεύθυνοι και οι δύο, λιγουρια και οι δύο, αυτοκαταστροφικοι και οι δύο. 
Τι εντύπωση θα σου έκανε αν σου έλεγε ότι γούσταρει που μιλάτε, του αρέσεις, θέλει πολύ να σε δει από κοντά αλλά σου προτείνει να το κάνετε σε λίγο καιρό που θα ξεδιαλυνουν τα πράγματα με την επιδημία?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βασικά ο λόγος που μου είπε να μην βρεθούμε αυτές τις μέρες το παιδί που λέω είναι γιατί λέει πως είναι άρρωστος και φοβάται. Δεν ξέρω αν λέει αλήθεια, αλλά εγώ το πήρα στραβά. Έστω, είναι άρρωστος, δεν θέλει να στείλει έστω ένα τι κάνεις? Ούτε εγώ είμαι των μηνυμάτων και το ξεκαθαρίζω σε όλους ότι δεν πιέζω με μηνύματα και δεν θέλω το ίδιο.

Ε εντάξει, αν γινόταν έτσι θα έκανα αναγκαστικά υπομονή.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το συζητησα με ένα αγόρι από το συγγενικό μου περιβάλλον και είπε ότι το λάθος μου είναι πως δείχνω ότι δεν θέλω κάτι σοβαρό και έτσι ο άλλος δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί μου και θα μου στέλνει μόνο όποτε θέλει φάση.
Και πώς θα σκέφτονται ότι το ίδιο κάνω και με άλλους και ίσως αυτό τους ξενερώνει γιατί νιώθουν ότι δεν είναι μοναδικοί

----------


## Xfactor

> Το συζητησα με ένα αγόρι από το συγγενικό μου περιβάλλον και είπε ότι το λάθος μου είναι πως δείχνω ότι δεν θέλω κάτι σοβαρό και έτσι ο άλλος δεν θα ασχοληθεί μαζί μου και θα μου στέλνει μόνο όποτε θέλει φάση.
> Και πώς θα σκέφτονται ότι το ίδιο κάνω και με άλλους και ίσως αυτό τους ξενερώνει γιατί νιώθουν ότι δεν είναι μοναδικοί


πως το δειχνεις αυτο τι κανεις?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα, λέω ότι κι εγώ δεν θέλω κάτι σοβαρό (γιατί οι περισσότεροι αυτό λένε πρώτοι) και έτσι το αφήνουμε χαλαρά.

Αν μου άρεσε κάποιος, εννοείται δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό

----------


## Xfactor

> Επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα, λέω ότι κι εγώ δεν θέλω κάτι σοβαρό (γιατί οι περισσότεροι αυτό λένε πρώτοι) και έτσι το αφήνουμε χαλαρά.
> 
> Αν μου άρεσε κάποιος, εννοείται δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό


εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου δεν σου αρεσουν γιατι βγαινεις μαζι τους?
Εχεις καποια ασχολια που συναναστρεφεσαι με αντρες?
Απο τιντερ και μπαντου παντως τετοια φαση παιζει δυσκολα να βρεις κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου δεν σου αρεσουν γιατι βγαινεις μαζι τους?
> Εχεις καποια ασχολια που συναναστρεφεσαι με αντρες?
> Απο τιντερ και μπαντου παντως τετοια φαση παιζει δυσκολα να βρεις κατι σοβαρο.


Βγαίνω για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι μετράω σαν γυναίκα.
Επίσης για να αυξάνεται ο αριθμος.
Το έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά ότι είναι δύσκολο.
Αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μου αρέσει τι να κάνω?

----------


## Xfactor

> Βγαίνω για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι μετράω σαν γυναίκα.
> Επίσης για να αυξάνεται ο αριθμος.
> Το έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά ότι είναι δύσκολο.
> Αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μου αρέσει τι να κάνω?


οκ στο πανε 1,2,3,4 οτι μετρας ακομα να το επιβεβαιωσεις? ο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος ειναι αυτος που τα εχει καλα και δεν ψαχνει για επιβεβαιωση.

Απο φιλους, συγγενεις, καποιο χομπυ δν εχεις δει κανεναν που να σ αρεσει ( να εχουν καποιο γνωστο)?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Φίλους δεν έχω 

Από χόμπι είχα κατά καιρούς κάποια φλερτ από γυμναστηριο αλλά αποδείχθηκαν ότι ήθελαν μόνο πήδημα

Συνήθως όταν μου αρέσει κάποιος έχει ήδη σχεση

----------


## Xfactor

> Φίλους δεν έχω 
> 
> Από χόμπι είχα κατά καιρούς κάποια φλερτ από γυμναστηριο αλλά αποδείχθηκαν ότι ήθελαν μόνο πήδημα
> 
> Συνήθως όταν μου αρέσει κάποιος έχει ήδη σχεση


Λεμονοπιτα μου φαινεται περιεργο να λες οτι ολοι ηθελαν μονο πηδημα...δλδ θες να μ πεις οτι δν εχεις γνωρισει κανεναν που να ηθελε να σε γνωρισει πραγματικα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Υπήρχε ένας αλλά δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
Βγαίναμε για ένα διάστημα, φασωμομασταν αλλά δεν με εμπνέει να προχωρήσω

----------


## Sonia

Μονίμως προσπαθείς να προκαταβάλεις καταστάσεις, κάνεις δεύτερες σκέψεις, το "παίζεις" είτε σοβαρή είτε για το πέος και μετά αναρωτιέσαι γιατί έχεις θέματα επικοινωνίας με τους ανθρώπους. Η αυθόρμητη εσύ που είσαι; Σκέφτεσαι λάθος και όλα σου πάνε λάθος και αναρωτιέσαι το γιατί;

----------


## Xfactor

> Υπήρχε ένας αλλά δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
> Βγαίναμε για ένα διάστημα, φασωμομασταν αλλά δεν με εμπνέει να προχωρήσω


γιατι δεν πας να γραφτεις σε κανενα χομπυ να γνωρισεις ατομα? ετσι ισως γνωρισεις καποιον καλυτερα

----------


## Lemonpie5

> γιατι δεν πας να γραφτεις σε κανενα χομπυ να γνωρισεις ατομα? ετσι ισως γνωρισεις καποιον καλυτερα



Έχω γραφτεί γυμναστήριο.
Είχα γνωρίσει άτομα από ένα άλλο γυμναστήριο που πήγαινα αλλά ήθελαν μόνο να με πηδήξουν

Αυθόρμητα δεν μπορώ να φερθώ, γιατί δοκιμάζω διάφορους τρόπους να δω με ποιον θα πετύχω να είμαι πιο επιθυμητή

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχω γραφτεί γυμναστήριο.
> Είχα γνωρίσει άτομα από ένα άλλο γυμναστήριο που πήγαινα αλλά ήθελαν μόνο να με πηδήξουν
> 
> Αυθόρμητα δεν μπορώ να φερθώ, γιατί δοκιμάζω διάφορους τρόπους να δω με ποιον θα πετύχω να είμαι πιο επιθυμητή


OK και το γυμναστηριο καλο ειναι...αλλα υπαρχουν αλλα χομπυ που γνωριζεις ευκολοτερα κοσμο..απο τα ντετινινγκ σαιτ δεν θα βρεις αυτο π ψαχνεις....

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν έχω χρόνο και για άλλο χόμπι

Ξέρω πάντως άτομα που έχουν βρει σχέση από τέτοια εφαρμογή.
Ίσως να σταθώ τυχερή κάποια στιγμή κι εγώ

----------


## george1520

> Δεν έχω χρόνο και για άλλο χόμπι
> 
> Ξέρω πάντως άτομα που έχουν βρει σχέση από τέτοια εφαρμογή.
> Ίσως να σταθώ τυχερή κάποια στιγμή κι εγώ


Το θέμα είναι ότι απογοητευεσαι ενώ στην ουσία περνάς στους άντρες αυτό ακριβώς που δεν θες.
Βρες μου λογική σε αυτό που είπες. Σου αρέσει να ξέρεις ότι ανάβεις τον άλλον αλλά σε ενοχλεί που θέλει σεξ.. Προκαλείς αλλά σε ενοχλεί η "συνέπεια". 

Θες αποδοχή και την ζητάς με λάθος τρόπο.. Ή θα κάνεις κάτι για αυτό ή σταμάτα να παραπονιέσαι

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν έχω χρόνο και για άλλο χόμπι
> 
> Ξέρω πάντως άτομα που έχουν βρει σχέση από τέτοια εφαρμογή.
> Ίσως να σταθώ τυχερή κάποια στιγμή κι εγώ


Δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχει βρει κανενας απλα οι περισσοτεροι για σεξ ψαχνονται σε αυτα...
Τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε να εισαι πιο επιλεκτικη και μην βγαινεις με οτι σαβουρα σου λεει να πας....

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Το θέμα είναι ότι απογοητευεσαι ενώ στην ουσία περνάς στους άντρες αυτό ακριβώς που δεν θες.
> Βρες μου λογική σε αυτό που είπες. Σου αρέσει να ξέρεις ότι ανάβεις τον άλλον αλλά σε ενοχλεί που θέλει σεξ.. Προκαλείς αλλά σε ενοχλεί η "συνέπεια". 
> 
> Θες αποδοχή και την ζητάς με λάθος τρόπο.. Ή θα κάνεις κάτι για αυτό ή σταμάτα να παραπονιέσαι



Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ και να ανάβω τον άλλον και να θέλει κάτι παραπανω εκτός από σεξ?

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχει βρει κανενας απλα οι περισσοτεροι για σεξ ψαχνονται σε αυτα...
> Τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε να εισαι πιο επιλεκτικη και μην βγαινεις με οτι σαβουρα σου λεει να πας....


Είμαι πολύ επιλεκτική.
Όταν ζητάνε φωτό τους μπλοκάρω.

Αλλά είναι κι αυτοί που το παίζουν σοβαροί και αποδεικνύεται ότι θέλουν να πηδήξουν απλώς κρατάνε τα προσχηματα

----------


## george1520

> Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ και να ανάβω τον άλλον και να θέλει κάτι παραπανω εκτός από σεξ?


Όταν προκαλείς τον άλλον σημαίνει θέλεις ΚΑΙ σεξ.. Κάποιοι θα σκεφτούν ότι θέλεις μόνο σεξ, άλλοι θα σκεφτούν ότι θέλεις κι αυτο. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι παιχνιδια για να παίζουμε μαζί τους για να νιώσουμε εμείς ωραία. Το θέμα εδώ όμως είναι ότι έχεις ανάγκη την αποδοχή και προσπαθείς να την κερδίσεις με λάθος τρόπο.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εγώ με τους συγκεκριμένους δεν ήθελα σεξ, αλλά μου άρεσε που τους έκανα να με θέλουν.
Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έδινα την εικόνα της εύκολης που θέλει μόνο αυτό.
Αν κάποιος από αυτούς συμπεριφερόταν καλά ίσως και να με κέρδιζε στην πορεία και να άρχιζε να μου αρέσει κιόλας

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ με τους συγκεκριμένους δεν ήθελα σεξ, αλλά μου άρεσε που τους έκανα να με θέλουν.
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έδινα την εικόνα της εύκολης που θέλει μόνο αυτό.
> Αν κάποιος από αυτούς συμπεριφερόταν καλά ίσως και να με κέρδιζε στην πορεία και να άρχιζε να μου αρέσει κιόλας


Άρα ανάβεις τον άλλον και τον αφήνεις εκει.. Τόσο απλά.. Φτάνει να νιώσεις καλά εσύ.

Χρειάζεσαι πάρα πολύ δουλειά με τον ψυχολόγο. Στο είπα τόσες φορές. Αν θες να ξεκολλήσεις και να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου τότε άκουσε με.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Έχω κανονίσει να πάω από βδομάδα

----------


## george1520

> Έχω κανονίσει να πάω από βδομάδα


Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες ότι σου έχω πει πιο πανω για να δουλέψεις αυτό με τον ψυχολόγο. Όταν θα αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου θα σε αγαπήσουν και οι άλλοι..

Εμένα προσωπικά θα με ένοιαζε περισσότερο να κάνω φίλους και όχι σχέση.. Οι άνθρωποι του στενού σου περιβάλλον ευθύνονται για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι (σύμφωνα με αυτά που είπες τις προάλλες) και θα ήταν καλό να γνωρίσεις τον κόσμο μέσα από τα δικά τους ματιά.. Και πίστεψε με είναι πολύ καλύτερος από αυτον που σου "ταιζαν" οι δικοί σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Εγώ σχέση θέλω πιο πολύ
Να νιώσω οτι κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για εμένα και να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί.
Γιατί δεν μπορώ να βλέπω άλλες κοπέλες που δεν είναι και τόσο όμορφες, ούτε τόσο καλές να περνάνε ωραία και εγώ που έχω προσπαθήσει τόσο και έχω περάσει τόσες απογοητεύσεις να μην έχω αυτό που θελω

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όσο για τους δικούς μου, τους μίλησα και είπαν ότι δεν εννοούσαν αυτά που καταλάβαινα εγώ και ότι τα ψειριζω όλα και γίνομαι άδικη

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ σχέση θέλω πιο πολύ
> Να νιώσω οτι κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για εμένα και να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί.
> Γιατί δεν μπορώ να βλέπω άλλες κοπέλες που δεν είναι και τόσο όμορφες, ούτε τόσο καλές να περνάνε ωραία και εγώ που έχω προσπαθήσει τόσο και έχω περάσει τόσες απογοητεύσεις να μην έχω αυτό που θελω


"που δεν είναι τόσο όμορφες ούτε τόσο καλές".. Καιρός να δεις τι είσαι εσύ και άσε τους άλλους

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Στο είπαν και παραπάνω, για να δεις τον κόσμο και τους άλλους με πιο ωραία ματιά θέλεις πολύ δουλειά ψυχολογικά μέχρι να μπορέσεις να κάνεις μια ωραία σχεση. Με εσένα δεν κάνουν σχέση, δεν επενδύουν δηλαδή, επειδή βλέπουν το κερατο και την ταλαιπωρια προσωποποιημένα από τα αποδυτήρια. Ρώτησε όποιον άντρα θέλεις από εδώ με βάση τη συζήτηση εδώ μέσα, εάν θα επιδίωκε να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση μαζί σου.
Ότι και να σου πούμε εμείς εσύ θα κάνεις αυτό που ξερεις, μόνο σε ψυχολόγο μπορεί να γίνει κάτι και στο μέλλον μετά από επίπονες εμπειρίες, όταν ερωτευθείς.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Καλημέρα
Όπως είπα και πριν σκέφτηκα την συμβουλή σας και θα μιλήσω με ειδικό.

Εχθές βγήκα τελικά με ένα παιδί και στην αρχή φαινόταν αρκετά σοβαρο. Συζητουσαμε πολύ ωραία, μου άρεσε και τον βρήκα αρκετά γλυκό.
Δεν είπα τίποτα του στυλ "δεν θέλω σοβαρή σχέση", είπα απλά ότι θα αφήσουμε να μας βγει όπως πάει και συμφώνησε
Εξήγησα κιόλας ότι δεν είμαι εύκολη και γενικά έδειχνε κατανόηση.
Κάποια στιγμή φιληθηκαμε και αρχίσαμε να φασωνομαστε. Άρχισε να απλώνει χέρι (δεν εννοώ απλά να μου πιάνει το μπούτι) ενώ ήμασταν σε δημόσιο χώρο και να λέει ότι θέλει να με πάρει σε εκείνο το μέρος
Μετά έλεγε ότι κάνει πλάκα. Ένιωθα γενικά καλά και πήγαμε στο σπίτι του. Βασικά δεν μου το πρότεινε ευθεως, απλώς καταλήξαμε εκεί

Είπα ότι δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσει που δέχτηκα να ανέβω και πως δεν το έχω ξανακάνει αυτό από το πρώτο ραντεβού και μου είπε "άραξε, δεν είμαι κομπλεξικος, δεν θα σε χαρακτηρισω"

Τέλος πάντων με το που πήγαμε το πήγε αμέσως στο σεξουαλικό. Εγώ του εξήγησα ότι δεν ήθελα να το κάνουμε από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει και μου είπε ότι θα κάνουμε μόνο ο,τι θέλω και δεν θα με πιέσει
Δεν ολοκληρώσαμε, μόνο κάποια προκαταρκτικά, αλλά σεβόταν όταν δεν ήθελα κάτι
Μετά με ρωτούσε αν είμαι καλά, μου πρότεινε ναου φτιάξει κάτι να φάω και ενώ δεν έκανε κάποια εμφανή γαϊδουρια , κάτι με χάλασε και δεν τον έβλεπα όπως πριν. Σαν να άρχισα να ξενερώνω.Με ενόχλησε βασικά που πήγαμε σπίτι του χωρίς να μου το πει ευθέως. Επίσης εκεί ήταν ένας φίλος του που έφυγε αμέσως μόλις μπήκα. 

Επίσης αφού τελείωσε , έλεγε ότι νυστάζει και ξενέρωσα λιγο
Με πήγε μέχρι το σπίτι μου, αλλά δεν έστειλε κάτι για καληνύχτα.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί χαλαστηκα.
Μήπως είμαι υπερβολική?
Εσείς τι γνώμη έχετε?
Έκανα μαλακία που δέχτηκα να πάω σπίτι του?

----------


## Sonia

Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, ενώ παλιά είχες χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και άσχημη εικόνα για το εαυτό σου, όταν αδυνάτισες, έφτασες στο άλλο άκρο, να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου ανώτερο. Παρόλο που καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι από που προέκυψε αυτό, η εικόνα που βγάζεις στους άλλους είναι μάλλον απωθητική, παρόλο που πιστεύεις το αντίθετο. Ουσιαστικά αυτό που επαναλαμβάνεις είναι ότι όλες οι άλλες είναι κομπλεξικές, δεν είναι πιο καλές από εσένα, είσαι πιο καλή και όμορφη, ότι οι άλλες και οι άλλοι έχουν το πρόβλημα κι όχι εσύ. 
Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν σε γνώριζα τυχαία κάπου έξω, με μία πρώτη γνωριμία, μάλλον εσένα θα έβρισκα ψώνιο, κομπλεξική και σκατοχαρακτήρα για να το πω όσο πιο χύμα μπορώ. Δεν νομίζω οι άντρες να βλέπουν και κάτι το πολύ διαφορετικό, μία κοπέλα με αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά βλέπουν και ίσως κάποιοι που θέλουν απλά να πηδήξουν, μία ωραία γκόμενα να κάνουν την δουλειά τους και να φύγουν. (Κι αυτό παίζεται, διότι το να είναι κάποιος αδύνατος, δεν τον κάνει σώνει και καλό θεό εμφανισιακά για όλους όσους τον βλέπουν. Γούστα είναι αυτά.)

Ταλαιπωριέσαι πάρα πολύ και απογοητεύεσαι, δεν μπορεί όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι σκάρτοι κι εσύ η θεάρα που οι άλλοι δεν αναγνωρίζουν την αξία σου. Δεν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός, εσύ αρμενίζεις στραβά. Πρέπει να το πάρεις ζεστά το θέμα ότι θες δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου. Θέλει προσπάθεια και χρόνο μαζί με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Μην μένεις στις λεπτομέρειες, δες το συνολικά το θέμα και θα βελτιωθούν μετά και τα επιμέρους (θέματα φιλίας, σχέσεων κτλ).

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα
> Όπως είπα και πριν σκέφτηκα την συμβουλή σας και θα μιλήσω με ειδικό.
> 
> Εχθές βγήκα τελικά με ένα παιδί και στην αρχή φαινόταν αρκετά σοβαρο. Συζητουσαμε πολύ ωραία, μου άρεσε και τον βρήκα αρκετά γλυκό.
> Δεν είπα τίποτα του στυλ "δεν θέλω σοβαρή σχέση", είπα απλά ότι θα αφήσουμε να μας βγει όπως πάει και συμφώνησε
> Εξήγησα κιόλας ότι δεν είμαι εύκολη και γενικά έδειχνε κατανόηση.
> Κάποια στιγμή φιληθηκαμε και αρχίσαμε να φασωνομαστε. Άρχισε να απλώνει χέρι (δεν εννοώ απλά να μου πιάνει το μπούτι) ενώ ήμασταν σε δημόσιο χώρο και να λέει ότι θέλει να με πάρει σε εκείνο το μέρος
> Μετά έλεγε ότι κάνει πλάκα. Ένιωθα γενικά καλά και πήγαμε στο σπίτι του. Βασικά δεν μου το πρότεινε ευθεως, απλώς καταλήξαμε εκεί
> 
> ...


Πρώτη φορά τον είδες αυτόν χθες? Ήταν γενικά άγνωστος?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι πρώτη φορά χθες.
Μιλούσαμε 2 μέρες από dating app

----------


## Sonia

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, να σου πω εγώ πως το βλέπω. Είναι η αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά που σου λέω. Γνωρίζεις κάποιον, του λες θέλω να το πάμε σιγά κι όπως πάει, και μετά ενώ μόλις τον γνώρισες, πέφτουν φιλιά και χουφτόματα και μετά πας σπίτι του. Ε, δεν στέλνεις αντικρουόμενα μηνύματα; Δηλαδή το αν είσαι εύκολη και το πας σιγά φαίνεται από το αν θα σου τον χώσει ή όχι; Το να γλωσσοφιλίεσαι και να σου πιάνει τον κώλο ξέρω κι εγώ απο το πρώτο ραντεβού δείχνει ότι είσαι δύσκολη και το πας διστακτικά; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## george1520

> Ναι πρώτη φορά χθες.
> Μιλούσαμε 2 μέρες από dating app


Σου είπα θα πληγωθεις κάποια στιγμή σε σημείο που δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.. Η συμπεριφορά σου έχει να κάνει με την αποδοχή και την απόρριψη και πρέπει να δουλέψεις αυτό..

Οι κινήσεις σου πάντως δεν έδειξαν γυναίκα που είναι δύσκολη.. Επειδή έχεις αναφέρει τους λόγους που φέρεσαι ετσι εμεις μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε, ο άλλος όμως αλλα κατάλαβε..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Να το παμε σιγά εννοούμε ως προς το θέμα της δέσμευσης.
Κι εκείνος λέει ότι δεν πιέζει καταστασεις , ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.

Δηλαδή ούτε φιλί είναι ωραίο από το πρώτο ραντεβού?
Πάντα φιλιεμαι στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Να μην το ξανακάνω λέτε?

Δεν έχω κάποια φίλη να τα συζητήσω.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Σου είπα θα πληγωθεις κάποια στιγμή σε σημείο που δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.. Η συμπεριφορά σου έχει να κάνει με την αποδοχή και την απόρριψη και πρέπει να δουλέψεις αυτό..
> 
> Οι κινήσεις σου πάντως δεν έδειξαν γυναίκα που είναι δύσκολη.. Επειδή έχεις αναφέρει τους λόγους που φέρεσαι ετσι εμεις μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε, ο άλλος όμως αλλα κατάλαβε..


Εγώ του εξήγησα ότι δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε σπίτι ποτέ από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ότι δεν κάνω σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού.
Και το ότι πήγα έχει να κάνει γιατί ένιωσα ωραία και άνετα μαζί του

Μου είπε να μην αγχώνομαι κι ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με κακοχαρακτηρισει και ότι δεν πιστεύει πως οι κοπέλες που πάνε σε σπίτια ή κάνουν o.n.s είναι τσουλες, ενώ οι άντρες που το κάνουν είναι οκ...

----------


## Xfactor

> Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, ενώ παλιά είχες χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και άσχημη εικόνα για το εαυτό σου, όταν αδυνάτισες, έφτασες στο άλλο άκρο, να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου ανώτερο. Παρόλο που καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι από που προέκυψε αυτό, η εικόνα που βγάζεις στους άλλους είναι μάλλον απωθητική, παρόλο που πιστεύεις το αντίθετο. Ουσιαστικά αυτό που επαναλαμβάνεις είναι ότι όλες οι άλλες είναι κομπλεξικές, δεν είναι πιο καλές από εσένα, είσαι πιο καλή και όμορφη, ότι οι άλλες και οι άλλοι έχουν το πρόβλημα κι όχι εσύ. 
> Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν σε γνώριζα τυχαία κάπου έξω, με μία πρώτη γνωριμία, μάλλον εσένα θα έβρισκα ψώνιο, κομπλεξική και σκατοχαρακτήρα για να το πω όσο πιο χύμα μπορώ. Δεν νομίζω οι άντρες να βλέπουν και κάτι το πολύ διαφορετικό, μία κοπέλα με αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά βλέπουν και ίσως κάποιοι που θέλουν απλά να πηδήξουν, μία ωραία γκόμενα να κάνουν την δουλειά τους και να φύγουν. (Κι αυτό παίζεται, διότι το να είναι κάποιος αδύνατος, δεν τον κάνει σώνει και καλό θεό εμφανισιακά για όλους όσους τον βλέπουν. Γούστα είναι αυτά.)
> 
> Ταλαιπωριέσαι πάρα πολύ και απογοητεύεσαι, δεν μπορεί όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι σκάρτοι κι εσύ η θεάρα που οι άλλοι δεν αναγνωρίζουν την αξία σου. Δεν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός, εσύ αρμενίζεις στραβά. Πρέπει να το πάρεις ζεστά το θέμα ότι θες δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου. Θέλει προσπάθεια και χρόνο μαζί με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Μην μένεις στις λεπτομέρειες, δες το συνολικά το θέμα και θα βελτιωθούν μετά και τα επιμέρους (θέματα φιλίας, σχέσεων κτλ).


Sonia γιατι κανεις επιθεση στο μελος?
Αποψεις ζηταει αλλα φαινεται πως βγαζεις μια κακια εσυ προς αυτη.
Εδω ειμαστε να ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις και οχι να επιβαλουμε η να κρινουμε.

----------


## george1520

> Να το παμε σιγά εννοούμε ως προς το θέμα της δέσμευσης.
> Κι εκείνος λέει ότι δεν πιέζει καταστασεις , ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.
> 
> Δηλαδή ούτε φιλί είναι ωραίο από το πρώτο ραντεβού?
> Πάντα φιλιεμαι στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Να μην το ξανακάνω λέτε?
> 
> Δεν έχω κάποια φίλη να τα συζητήσω.


Κάνε λίγο στην άκρη αυτή την εφαρμογή και ασχολήσου λίγο με το μέσα σου, στο λέμε τόσες μέρες. Δεν ξέρεις κιόλας τι λογιών ανθρώπων μαζεύει μια εφαρμογή γνωριμίας και τι μπορεί να σου τύχει. Βιάζεσαι σε όλα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλημέρα
> Όπως είπα και πριν σκέφτηκα την συμβουλή σας και θα μιλήσω με ειδικό.
> 
> Εχθές βγήκα τελικά με ένα παιδί και στην αρχή φαινόταν αρκετά σοβαρο. Συζητουσαμε πολύ ωραία, μου άρεσε και τον βρήκα αρκετά γλυκό.
> Δεν είπα τίποτα του στυλ "δεν θέλω σοβαρή σχέση", είπα απλά ότι θα αφήσουμε να μας βγει όπως πάει και συμφώνησε
> Εξήγησα κιόλας ότι δεν είμαι εύκολη και γενικά έδειχνε κατανόηση.
> Κάποια στιγμή φιληθηκαμε και αρχίσαμε να φασωνομαστε. Άρχισε να απλώνει χέρι (δεν εννοώ απλά να μου πιάνει το μπούτι) ενώ ήμασταν σε δημόσιο χώρο και να λέει ότι θέλει να με πάρει σε εκείνο το μέρος
> Μετά έλεγε ότι κάνει πλάκα. Ένιωθα γενικά καλά και πήγαμε στο σπίτι του. Βασικά δεν μου το πρότεινε ευθεως, απλώς καταλήξαμε εκεί
> 
> ...


λεμονοπιτα σιγουρα δεν εισαι τρολλ? γιατι λες αντιφατικα πραγματα

----------


## Lemonpie5

Νομίζω ότι έχω "εθιστεί" στο συναίσθημα που έχω μετά από κάθε ραντεβού, κι ας ξέρω ότι δεν θα καταλήξει κάπου
Νιώθω οτι απέκτησα μια ακόμα εμπειρία και ότι μετράω σαν γυναίκα...
Δηλαδή παρόλο που δεν ήταν και ο,τι καλύτερο το χθεσινό έχω καλύτερη διάθεση από ότι πριν βγω.

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοω

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ του εξήγησα ότι δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε σπίτι ποτέ από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ότι δεν κάνω σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού.
> Και το ότι πήγα έχει να κάνει γιατί ένιωσα ωραία και άνετα μαζί του
> 
> Μου είπε να μην αγχώνομαι κι ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με κακοχαρακτηρισει και ότι δεν πιστεύει πως οι κοπέλες που πάνε σε σπίτια ή κάνουν o.n.s είναι τσουλες, ενώ οι άντρες που το κάνουν είναι οκ...


Για να σε βάλει κάτω (συγνώμη για την έκφραση) θα μπορούσε να πει κι άλλα πολλά.. Τον ξέρεις 2 μέρες μόνο άρα δεν ξέρεις ούτε πως σκέφτεται ούτε πως φέρεται.
Δεν προστατεύεις από πουθενά τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τι εννοείς?
Τρολ δεν είμαι σίγουρα, απλά φανταζομαι φάνηκε περίεργο που πήγα σπίτι του ενώ δίσταζα?

----------


## Xfactor

> Τι εννοείς?
> Τρολ δεν είμαι σίγουρα, απλά φανταζομαι φάνηκε περίεργο που πήγα σπίτι του ενώ δίσταζα?


ναι για αυτο το ειπα..

θα σ πω ενα κολπακι να κανεις....προσπαθησε την επομενη φορα που θα βγεις ραντεβου να μην ενδωσεις αμεσως...(απο προσωπικη μ εμπειρια θα σ πω οτι οι κοπελες π μ καθονται απο το πρωτο ραντεβου σπανια κανω σχεση και στην καλυτερη καταληγουν καβατζες).
Προσπαθησε να συζητησεις να δεις αν σε ανδιαφερει ο αλλος..προσπαθησε να τον κανεις να σ δειξει ενδιαφερον...συνηθως οταν παιρνουμε αυτο π θελουμε οι αντρες δεν κυνηγαμε αλλο..
και επισης απο πρωτο ραντεβου μην συζητας δεν θα το πιεζω και αυτα....ακομα δν εχετε γνωριστει καλα καλα...

----------


## Sonia

> Sonia γιατι κανεις επιθεση στο μελος?
> Αποψεις ζηταει αλλα φαινεται πως βγαζεις μια κακια εσυ προς αυτη.
> Εδω ειμαστε να ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις και οχι να επιβαλουμε η να κρινουμε.


Δεν κάνω επίθεση. Προσπαθώ να της δείξω την εικόνα που βγάζει προς τα έξω.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Στην αρχή κάναμε μια χαρά συζήτηση και φαινόταν ότι μιλάει ωραία, δεν ήταν δηλαδή κανενας άξεστος ούτε την έπεφτε σαν τον λιγούρη.

Κάποια στιγμή είπε ότι του αρέσω και τον φίλησα και άρχισε όλο αυτό

Δεν ενέδωσα πλήρως (δηλαδή δεν του κάθισα)

Οκ κατάλαβα..δεν θα ξανασυζηταω τίποτα από αυτά που λες

Το φιλί και τα προκαταρκτικά στο πρώτο ραντεβού κάνουν κακή εντύπωση?

Σορυ ξανά που σας ζαλίζω, αλλα δεν έχω φίλη να τα συζητήσω.

Επίσης φοβάμαι πως αν τα πω αυτά θα με κράξουν

Εσύ σαν άντρας δηλαδή θα με.περνουσες.για εύκολη?

----------


## Sonia

Μα κι αυτός μπορεί να πει " Μιλούσα με μία κοπέλα σε site γνωριμιών, είχε στο profil της photo με το μαγιώ της, στις δύο μέρες που μιλούσαμε κανονήσαμε να βρεθούμε. Στο πρώτο ραντεβού μου έκανε δηλώσεις ότι δεν είναι εύκολη και μετά βρισκόμαστε να φιλιόμαστε και να χουφτωνόμαστε. Της λεώ κι εγώ ότι πεις, χαλαρά θα το πάμε, θες να πάμε σπίτι; Και μου λέει ναι ρε φίλε! Και μετά ενώ πέφτουν ένα σωρό προκαταρκτικά και ζεσταίνεται η ατμόσφαιρα μου λέει δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και με αφήνει στα κρύα του λουτρού"

Δηλαδή όπως το είδε αυτός, όπως άλλα λες κι άλλα κάνεις, άλλα σου λέει κι άλλα κάνει κι αυτός.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν κάνω επίθεση. Προσπαθώ να της δείξω την εικόνα που βγάζει προς τα έξω.


Ναι σωστα, δεν την ειπες κομπλεξικη και σκατοχαρακτηρα - μονο οτι _δειχνει_ κομπλεξικη και σκατοχαρακτηρας...

Θα μπορουσες να ειχες διαλεξει ολες τις λεξεις σου με προσοχη, αλλα διαλεξες τις υβριστικες.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν έχω φωτο με μαγιό στο dating app
Μόνο στο φβ , που του το έδωσα , αλλά δεν είναι προκλητική

Επίσης το ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει του το είπα όταν πήγε να μου την πέσει για σεξ.
Είπε "σιγά, δεν έγινε και τίποτα" και μετά κάναμε κάποια προκαταρκτικά.

Πάντως έχω χαρεί με το γεγονός.πως όσοι έχουν ακούσει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει δεν αντιδρούν περίεργα και δεν τους ξενερώνει

----------


## Sonia

Ναι, διότι δεν έδειξε να καταλαβαίνει τι λέμε σε τόσα θέματα όταν το λεμε απ' έξω απ΄έξω.
Εσείς είστε οι δικηγόροι της;

----------


## Xfactor

> Στην αρχή κάναμε μια χαρά συζήτηση και φαινόταν ότι μιλάει ωραία, δεν ήταν δηλαδή κανενας άξεστος ούτε την έπεφτε σαν τον λιγούρη.
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή είπε ότι του αρέσω και τον φίλησα και άρχισε όλο αυτό
> 
> Δεν ενέδωσα πλήρως (δηλαδή δεν του κάθισα)
> 
> Οκ κατάλαβα..δεν θα ξανασυζηταω τίποτα από αυτά που λες
> 
> Το φιλί και τα προκαταρκτικά στο πρώτο ραντεβού κάνουν κακή εντύπωση?
> ...


εξαρταται την φαση....δλδ αμα ειχαμε παει σε κλαμπακι χορευαμε και σε φιλουσα και γινοταν φαση μετα σπιτι ισως οχι...αν π.χ παμε καπου χαλαρα χωρις να σε ξερω(απο ντειντινγκ σαιτ) και στην μιση ωρα μου σκασεις φιλι και ερθεις σπιτι μου ναι.
Παιζουν πολλα ρολο....και ο καθε ανθρωπος σκεφτεται διαφορετικα....και αναλογα την ηλικια του
ΠΑντως προσωπικα εσενα δεν σε χαρακτηριζω ευκολη αλλα εγω ξερω τα εσωψυχα π γραφεις εδω, ξερω οτι ζητας αποδοχη και αγαπη....οι αλλοι που βγαινεις απο ντειτινγκ σαιτ και στην ωρα πανω κανεις φαση δεν το ξερουν.

Προσπαθησε να βγεις ενα ραντεβου χωρις να εχεις στο μυαλο σου να κανεις φαση..σκεψου μονο να περασεις καλα και να γνωρισεις τον αλλο.....και αμα σας βγει φυσιολογικα κανεις και φαση... Δεν εχεις λιγο πονηρια μεσα σου ωστε να τ εξαψεις την φαντασια και να θελει να ξαναβγειτε? πρεπει να του τα δινεις ολα στο πιατο?

----------


## Sonia

> Δεν έχω φωτο με μαγιό στο dating app
> Μόνο στο φβ , που του το έδωσα , αλλά δεν είναι προκλητική
> 
> Επίσης το ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει του το είπα όταν πήγε να μου την πέσει για σεξ.
> Είπε "σιγά, δεν έγινε και τίποτα" και μετά κάναμε κάποια προκαταρκτικά.
> 
> Πάντως έχω χαρεί με το γεγονός.πως όσοι έχουν ακούσει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει δεν αντιδρούν περίεργα και δεν τους ξενερώνει



Εγώ προσπαθώ να σου δείξω πως πιθανότατα εκλαμβάνει αυτά ο άλλος την εικόνα σου και την συμπεριφορά σου. Εσύ το ξέρεις το πως το βλέπεις, ο άλλος όμως παίρνει λάθος μηνύματα.

----------


## oboro

> Ναι, διότι δεν έδειξε να καταλαβαίνει τι λέμε σε τόσα θέματα όταν το λεμε απ' έξω απ΄έξω.
> Εσείς είστε οι δικηγόροι της;


Εσυ τι εισαι, ο κατηγορος της; Αν το παρουμε ετσι.

Οχι, δημοσιο φορουμ ειναι, σορρυ. Δεν χρειαζεται το παιχνιδι ρολων. 
Επισης μεταξυ του να μιλας κοσμια σε καποιον που ζηταει υποστηριξη και να τον βριζεις, σωστο ειναι το πρωτο, γιατι 1) μπηκε εδω για υποστηριξη 2) το φορουμ ειναι υποστηριξης.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μα δεν βγαίνω με σκοπό να κάνω φάση

Ο συγκεκριμένος μου άρεσε, ένιωσα ότι ήθελα να τον φιλήσω και το έκανα
Έλεγε κιόλας ότι δεν χαρακτηρίζει άσχημα τις κοπέλες που κάνουν αυτό που νιώθουν.
Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πήρα εγώ την πρωτοβουλία, αφού εκείνος είπε ότι του άρεσα (από απλή κουβέντα).

Καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε, εγώ δεν θεωρώ το φιλί κακό από το πρώτο ραντεβού, αλλά δεν έχω και άτομα να τα συζητήσω αυτά. Άλλη φορά θα είμαι πιο "μαζεμένη"

----------


## Sonia

Αν είχες παρακολουθήσει λίγο τις συνομιλίες μας με την κοπέλα θα καταλάβαινες -ίσως- το πνεύμα με το οποίο γράφω. 

Το να χαϊδεύεις τα αφτιά στον άλλον, δεν σημαίνει ότι τον βοηθάς. Υποστήριξη είναι και να του ανοίξεις τα μάτια σε κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεται.
Αν ενοχλούν την κοπέλα τα γραφόμενά μου και δεν θέλει να ξαναγράψω θα το σεβαστώ. Δεν κάνω επίθεση, το ξαναλέω.

----------


## Xfactor

> Μα δεν βγαίνω με σκοπό να κάνω φάση
> 
> Ο συγκεκριμένος μου άρεσε, ένιωσα ότι ήθελα να τον φιλήσω και το έκανα
> Έλεγε κιόλας ότι δεν χαρακτηρίζει άσχημα τις κοπέλες που κάνουν αυτό που νιώθουν.
> Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πήρα εγώ την πρωτοβουλία, αφού εκείνος είπε ότι του άρεσα (από απλή κουβέντα).
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε, εγώ δεν θεωρώ το φιλί κακό από το πρώτο ραντεβού, αλλά δεν έχω και άτομα να τα συζητήσω αυτά. Άλλη φορά θα είμαι πιο "μαζεμένη"


κανενας δεν το θεωρει κακο το φιλι.
εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να σταματησεις τα ντειτινγκ αππ εκει δεν θα βρεις αυτο π ψαχνεις....ξαδερφια εχεις? δουλευεις? απο εκει δν μπορεις να κανεις γνωριμιες?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μην τσακωνεστε 
Απόψεις ανταλλάζουμε

Δεν ενοχλούμαι από τις απαντήσεις κανενός, προς θεου.

Μιλάω και με ένα άλλο παιδί από εχθές, το οποίο φαίνεται νορμάλ. Βεβαια κρατάω και μικρό καλάθι
Λέω με αυτόν να καθυστερήσω το ραντεβού (ούτως ή άλλως όλα κλειστά είναι τώρα) και να το πάω πιο σιγά να δω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## oboro

> Αν είχες παρακολουθήσει λίγο τις συνομιλίες μας με την κοπέλα θα καταλάβαινες -ίσως- το πνεύμα με το οποίο γράφω. 
> 
> Το να χαϊδεύεις τα αφτιά στον άλλον, δεν σημαίνει ότι τον βοηθάς. Υποστήριξη είναι και να του ανοίξεις τα μάτια σε κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεται.
> Αν ενοχλούν την κοπέλα τα γραφόμενά μου και δεν θέλει να ξαναγράψω θα το σεβαστώ. Δεν κάνω επίθεση, το ξαναλέω.


Παρακολουθω οσα γραφει απο το πρωτο της ποστ, αλλα ειμαι φειδωλος ακριβως γιατι σκεφτομαι πως θα πω κατι με τροπο που να ειναι αντιληπτος μεν αλλα και να εχει καποιο νοημα. Εσυ της μιλησες σαν να εισασταν κολλητες απο το δημοτικο και ηρθε η ωρα να της τα χωσεις οχι ιδιωτικα αλλα δημοσια.

Τη λογικη του να δεν μπορω να χαϊδευω αυτια αρα παρτα μωρη αρρωστη την ακουω βερεσε μια ζωη απο ατομα που, εχμ, ας πουμε, η ενσυναισθηση και η ευαισθησια δεν ειναι το φορτε τους, τουλαχιστον στην παρουσα φαση της ζωης τους.

----------


## george1520

> Εσυ τι εισαι, ο κατηγορος της; Αν το παρουμε ετσι.
> 
> Οχι, δημοσιο φορουμ ειναι, σορρυ. Δεν χρειαζεται το παιχνιδι ρολων. 
> Επισης μεταξυ του να μιλας κοσμια σε καποιον που ζηταει υποστηριξη και να τον βριζεις, σωστο ειναι το πρωτο, γιατι 1) μπηκε εδω για υποστηριξη 2) το φορουμ ειναι υποστηριξης.


Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Η σονια είπε αυτά που τις λέμε εμείς από το πρώτο ποστ. Δεν είδα να την προσβάλει αλλά να την ξυπνήσει. Δεν χρειάζεται να μαλωνουμε με όλους μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ που δημιουργήθηκε για άλλο σκοπο

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δουλεύω, αλλά δεν έχω κάποια σταθερή παρέα από τη δουλειά
Μιλάμε με κάποιους πού και πού αλλα δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί εκτός δουλειάς
Συγγενείς και φίλους δεν εχω (που να κάνουμε παρεα εννοώ)
Πάντως και ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο που δουλεύει και έχει παρέες και βγαίνει και συνέχεια έχει dating app και έχει κάνει δύο σχέσεις από εκεί

----------


## george1520

> Μην τσακωνεστε 
> Απόψεις ανταλλάζουμε
> 
> Δεν ενοχλούμαι από τις απαντήσεις κανενός, προς θεου.
> 
> Μιλάω και με ένα άλλο παιδί από εχθές, το οποίο φαίνεται νορμάλ. Βεβαια κρατάω και μικρό καλάθι
> Λέω με αυτόν να καθυστερήσω το ραντεβού (ούτως ή άλλως όλα κλειστά είναι τώρα) και να το πάω πιο σιγά να δω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι.


Πραγματικά έχω απορία γιατί άνοιξες θέμα σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Να σου πούμε τι?? Αρχίζω και μετανιώνω για όλες τις συμβουλές που σου έδωσα. Είναι σαν και μιλάω σε ένα τοίχος. Κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο ενώ εσύ σφυρας αδιάφορα..

----------


## Sonia

oboro ο καθένας έχει ξέρεις και τον δικό του τρόπο επικοινωνίας. Δεν πάει να πει ότι όσοι έχουν άλλον από τον δικό σου δεν έχουν κάτι να προσφέρουν ξέρεις. Εγώ αν κάποιος μου τα έχωνε για κάτι που κάνω λάθος ή με κατηγορούσε για κάτι, μπορεί να έμπαινα και στην διαδικασία να σκεφτώ το γιατί.

Δεν μπορώ συνεχώς να μπαίνω μονίμως στην διαδικασία να σου εξηγώ το παραμικρό για το τι γράφω και πως το γράφω. Η κοπέλα δεν πειράχτηκε, οπότε μπορούμε να το λήξουμε εδώ;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν σφυραω αδιάφορα.
Ίσα ίσα έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ.απο τις συμβουλές σας
Ήδη κανόνισα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο.
Εσείς.με βοηθήσατε να το πάρω απόφαση 
Και τώρα στον επόμενο που θα βγω θα εφαρμόσω τις συμβουλές που πήρα από εδώ

----------


## oboro

> Πραγματικά έχω απορία γιατί άνοιξες θέμα σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Να σου πούμε τι?? Αρχίζω και μετανιώνω για όλες τις συμβουλές που σου έδωσα. Είναι σαν και μιλάω σε ένα τοίχος. Κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο ενώ εσύ σφυρας αδιάφορα..


Ειδες; Ηδη δινεις μονος σου την απαντηση αμεσως μετα. Συγκρινε την φρασεολογια τη δικη σου με τις τρεις επιμαχες λεξεις της Σονιας. Δε σε ξερω γιωργο, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εσυ τετοια γλωσσα δε θα χρησιμοποιουσες με την καμια. Και πλιζ μην ακουσω αλλιως μιλας σε γυναικες και αλλιως σε αντρες, γιατι δεν εχει σημασια. Αμα ειναι να βαζουμε αντρες να βριζουν αντρες και γυναικες να βριζουν γυναικες δηλαδη.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν σφυραω αδιάφορα.
> Ίσα ίσα έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ.απο τις συμβουλές σας
> Ήδη κανόνισα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο.
> Εσείς.με βοηθήσατε να το πάρω απόφαση 
> Και τώρα στον επόμενο που θα βγω θα εφαρμόσω τις συμβουλές που πήρα από εδώ


Ποιες συμβουλές? Μπήκες για ποιον λόγο εδω? Για να σου πούμε πως θα ανάβεις τους άντρες για να ανεβαίνει το εγώ σου?

Αν θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου άνοιξε ένα θέμα με σκοπό να σχολιάσουμε αυτό και μόνο. Αν θες συμβουλές για το πως θα φας τα μουτρα σου τότε άνοιξε θέμα σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ για σχέσεις. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω μια λίστα για το τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις στο πρώτο ραντεβού για να πετύχεις τον στόχο σου και μετά να μην ξανά ασχοληθώ.. Αλλά βλέπω ένα άνθρωπο που είναι απελπισμένος και προσπαθεί με οποιοδήποτε κόστος να πάρει την αποδοχή που ποτέ δεν πήρε..

----------


## Xfactor

> Δουλεύω, αλλά δεν έχω κάποια σταθερή παρέα από τη δουλειά
> Μιλάμε με κάποιους πού και πού αλλα δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί εκτός δουλειάς
> Συγγενείς και φίλους δεν εχω (που να κάνουμε παρεα εννοώ)
> Πάντως και ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο που δουλεύει και έχει παρέες και βγαίνει και συνέχεια έχει dating app και έχει κάνει δύο σχέσεις από εκεί


μονο να κανεις σχεση με αγορι σε ενφιαφερει?
Το να αποκτησεις καλους φιλους π.χ δεν σ ενδιαφερει?

----------


## george1520

> Ειδες; Ηδη δινεις μονος σου την απαντηση αμεσως μετα. Συγκρινε την φρασεολογια τη δικη σου με τις τρεις επιμαχες λεξεις της Σονιας. Δε σε ξερω γιωργο, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εσυ τετοια γλωσσα δε θα χρησιμοποιουσες με την καμια. Και πλιζ μην ακουσω αλλιως μιλας σε γυναικες και αλλιως σε αντρες, γιατι δεν εχει σημασια. Αμα ειναι να βαζουμε αντρες να βριζουν αντρες και γυναικες να βριζουν γυναικες δηλαδη.


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τον τρόπο του.. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είδα επίθεση από την σονια αλλά είδα ένα ποστ που λέει ότι λέω εγώ με άλλο τρόπο.. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δημιουργούνται εντάσεις για τόσο απλά πράγματα..

----------


## oboro

Οκ, να σου πω κι εγω τι βλεπω, λεμον. Παρουσιαζεις την εξης φαινομενικα αντιφατικη εικονα: απ' τη μια δειχνεις να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου "ανωτερο" απο τους αλλους, βασικα απο αλλες κοπελες, η εστω στοχευεις να γινεις καλυτερη απο αυτες... Απο την αλλη, και ξεκαθαρο ειναι αλλα και το παραδεχεσαι εμμεσως, οτι εχεις πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση. Οχι αυτοπεποιθηση, οπου τα πηγαινεις μια χαρα και προβαλλεις μια εικονα αυτοελεγχου γενικα στους αλλους, αλλα το πως βλεπεις πραγματικα τον εαυτο σου: σαν "κατωτερη" που πρεπει παση θυσια να ανεβει στην στην κοινωνικη η ερωτικη "ιεραρχια" αλλιως αστα να πανε. Η εικονα που εχεις για το εαυτο σου φοβαμαι ειναι στρεβλη και παραλληλα στρεβλωνει την εικονα που εχεις για τους αλλους και τις σχεσεις των ανθρωπων. 

Ετσι για παραδειγμα, για να μην αφανιστει κοινωνικα η λεμον, πρεπει να γινει "καλυτερη" απο τις αλλες, ειδικα απο εκεινες που βρισκουν και φιλους και σχεσεις παρα τα "ελαττωματα" τους... Παρ' ολα αυτα ομως η λεμον αποζητα και εκεινη φιλια και αγαπη, δεν τη βλεπει ομως στο ειδος της κοπελας που απορριπτει. 

Επισης, για να μπορεσει η λεμον να "ανεβει", πρεπει να εχει επιτυχιες με τους αντρες και στο ερωτικο παιχνιδι να φυσαει... Παραλληλα ομως, με τα ιδια ατομα που επιλεγει με αυτο το κριτηριο και μονο, θελει να βρει και λιγη αγαπη και οικειοτητα. Οταν ομως το παιδι που διαλεξε τελευταια για το ερωτικο της δειχνει λιγο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον, οπως να της φτιαξει κατι να φαει, εκεινη ξενερωνει μπροστα στη οικειοτητα αυτη.

Βλεπεις τι κανεις; Βλεπεις ποσο αντιφατικα ειναι ολα αυτα;

----------


## george1520

> Οκ, να σου πω κι εγω τι βλεπω, λεμον. Παρουσιαζεις την εξης φαινομενικα αντιφατικη εικονα: απ' τη μια δειχνεις να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου "ανωτερο" απο τους αλλους, βασικα απο αλλες κοπελες, η εστω στοχευεις να γινεις καλυτερη απο αυτες... Απο την αλλη, και ξεκαθαρο ειναι αλλα και το παραδεχεσαι εμμεσως, οτι εχεις πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση. Οχι αυτοπεποιθηση, οπου τα πηγαινεις μια χαρα και προβαλλεις μια εικονα αυτοελεγχου γενικα στους αλλους, αλλα το πως βλεπεις πραγματικα τον εαυτο σου: σαν "κατωτερη" που πρεπει παση θυσια να ανεβει στην στην κοινωνικη η ερωτικη "ιεραρχια" αλλιως αστα να πανε. Η εικονα που εχεις για το εαυτο σου φοβαμαι ειναι στρεβλη και παραλληλα στρεβλωνει την εικονα που εχεις για τους αλλους και τις σχεσεις των ανθρωπων. 
> 
> Ετσι για παραδειγμα, για να μην αφανιστει κοινωνικα η λεμον, πρεπει να γινει "καλυτερη" απο τις αλλες, ειδικα απο εκεινες που βρισκουν και φιλους και σχεσεις παρα τα "ελαττωματα" τους... Παρ' ολα αυτα ομως η λεμον αποζητα και εκεινη φιλια και αγαπη, δεν τη βλεπει ομως στο ειδος της κοπελας που απορριπτει. 
> 
> Επισης, για να μπορεσει η λεμον να "ανεβει", πρεπει να εχει επιτυχιες με τους αντρες και στο ερωτικο παιχνιδι να φυσαει... Παραλληλα ομως, με τα ιδια ατομα που επιλεγει με αυτο το κριτηριο και μονο, θελει να βρει και λιγη αγαπη και οικειοτητα. Οταν ομως το παιδι που διαλεξε τελευταια για το ερωτικο της δειχνει λιγο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον, οπως να της φτιαξει κατι να φαει, εκεινη ξενερωνει μπροστα στη οικειοτητα αυτη.
> 
> Βλεπεις τι κανεις; Βλεπεις ποσο αντιφατικα ειναι ολα αυτα;


Αυτό με το ανθρώπινο ενδιαφέρον δεν το πρόσεξα και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!! Είναι σαν και θεωρεί ότι δεν αξίζει κάτι περισσότερο πέρα από το να της δείξουν οτι την θέλουν.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Ποιες συμβουλές? Μπήκες για ποιον λόγο εδω? Για να σου πούμε πως θα ανάβεις τους άντρες για να ανεβαίνει το εγώ σου?
> 
> Αν θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου άνοιξε ένα θέμα με σκοπό να σχολιάσουμε αυτό και μόνο. Αν θες συμβουλές για το πως θα φας τα μουτρα σου τότε άνοιξε θέμα σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ για σχέσεις. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω μια λίστα για το τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις στο πρώτο ραντεβού για να πετύχεις τον στόχο σου και μετά να μην ξανά ασχοληθώ.. Αλλά βλέπω ένα άνθρωπο που είναι απελπισμένος και προσπαθεί με οποιοδήποτε κόστος να πάρει την αποδοχή που ποτέ δεν πήρε..


Το παραδέχομαι ότι ζητάω την αποδοχή...δεν το έκρυψα ποτέ.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> μονο να κανεις σχεση με αγορι σε ενφιαφερει?
> Το να αποκτησεις καλους φιλους π.χ δεν σ ενδιαφερει?


Κοίτα αν γνωρίσω κάποιο αξιόλογο άτομο για παρέα δεν θα πω όχι...
Θα προτιμούσα παρέα με αγόρια , παρά με κορίτσια γιατί δεν είναι τόσο καλές φίλες στο 99%. 
Δεν το κυνηγάω όσο το ερωτικό.
Τουλάχιστον βλέπω ότι αποκτάω θάρρος παρά το ότι δεν καταλήγει σε κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## Sonia

Με αυτόν που βγήκες το θεωρείς καμμένη υπόθεση; Δεν σου άρεσε αρκετά -παρά την άτσαλη αρχή της γνωρισμίας- για να το παλέψεις περισσότερο;

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Οκ, να σου πω κι εγω τι βλεπω, λεμον. Παρουσιαζεις την εξης φαινομενικα αντιφατικη εικονα: απ' τη μια δειχνεις να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου "ανωτερο" απο τους αλλους, βασικα απο αλλες κοπελες, η εστω στοχευεις να γινεις καλυτερη απο αυτες... Απο την αλλη, και ξεκαθαρο ειναι αλλα και το παραδεχεσαι εμμεσως, οτι εχεις πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση. Οχι αυτοπεποιθηση, οπου τα πηγαινεις μια χαρα και προβαλλεις μια εικονα αυτοελεγχου γενικα στους αλλους, αλλα το πως βλεπεις πραγματικα τον εαυτο σου: σαν "κατωτερη" που πρεπει παση θυσια να ανεβει στην στην κοινωνικη η ερωτικη "ιεραρχια" αλλιως αστα να πανε. Η εικονα που εχεις για το εαυτο σου φοβαμαι ειναι στρεβλη και παραλληλα στρεβλωνει την εικονα που εχεις για τους αλλους και τις σχεσεις των ανθρωπων. 
> 
> Ετσι για παραδειγμα, για να μην αφανιστει κοινωνικα η λεμον, πρεπει να γινει "καλυτερη" απο τις αλλες, ειδικα απο εκεινες που βρισκουν και φιλους και σχεσεις παρα τα "ελαττωματα" τους... Παρ' ολα αυτα ομως η λεμον αποζητα και εκεινη φιλια και αγαπη, δεν τη βλεπει ομως στο ειδος της κοπελας που απορριπτει. 
> 
> Επισης, για να μπορεσει η λεμον να "ανεβει", πρεπει να εχει επιτυχιες με τους αντρες και στο ερωτικο παιχνιδι να φυσαει... Παραλληλα ομως, με τα ιδια ατομα που επιλεγει με αυτο το κριτηριο και μονο, θελει να βρει και λιγη αγαπη και οικειοτητα. Οταν ομως το παιδι που διαλεξε τελευταια για το ερωτικο της δειχνει λιγο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον, οπως να της φτιαξει κατι να φαει, εκεινη ξενερωνει μπροστα στη οικειοτητα αυτη.
> 
> Βλεπεις τι κανεις; Βλεπεις ποσο αντιφατικα ειναι ολα αυτα;


Κοίτα πέφτεις μέσα σε αρκετά
Έχω αυτοπεποίθηση με την εμφάνιση και το ότι έχω φλερτ και αρέσω στο άλλο φύλο
Αλλά θέλω να αποκτήσω όσο γίνεται θάρρος και εμπειρία για να μην υστερώ απολύτως σε τίποτα.

Γι' αυτό δεν το παίρνω και κατάκαρδα που δεν κατέληξαν σε σχέση όλα αυτά τα ραντεβού/φασωματα.

Μέσα από αυτα έχω αποκτήσει θάρρος με το άλλο φύλο, έχω μάθει να φιλάω καλά (από ότι μου λενε) και έχω ξεμπλοκαρει από πολλές ανησυχίες που είχα

Και για να εξηγηθω, δεν ξενέρωσα καθόλου με το γεγονός ότι με ρωτούσε αν είμαι καλά, αν κρυώνω, αν πεινάω κλπ. Ίσα ίσα μου άρεσε πολύ.

Ξενέρωσα με το ότι αφού τελείωσε, έλεγε ότι νυστάζει και δεν είχε ορεξη για φασωμα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Με αυτόν που βγήκες το θεωρείς καμμένη υπόθεση; Δεν σου άρεσε αρκετά -παρά την άτσαλη αρχή της γνωρισμίας- για να το παλέψεις περισσότερο;



Κοίτα ξενέρωσα με το ότι δεν είπε ευθέως πάμε σπίτι και ήταν εκεί και φίλος του. Επίσης δεν μου άρεσε που μόλις τελείωσε, δεν είχε όρεξη για φιλιά και ηθελε να κοιμηθεί.

Το άφησα πάνω του. Όταν με άφησε, φιληθηκαμε και του είπα αν θέλει να μου στείλει.

Αν στείλει καλώς, αν όχι δεν θα με πειράξει.
Όπως πάει...

----------


## Sonia

Δεν καίγεσαι συγκεκριμένα για αυτόν αυτή τη στιγμή λοιπόν, ούτε και για κανέναν άλλον. Κι αν στην θεωρία θα ήθελες κάτι πιο σοβαρό, στην πράξη δεν σου βγαίνει με κάποιον ούτε είσαι έτοιμη να το παλέψεις και πολύ. 
Γιατί δεν τα αφήνεις όλα αυτά στην άκρη για λίγο;

----------


## oboro

> Κοίτα πέφτεις μέσα σε αρκετά
> Έχω αυτοπεποίθηση με την εμφάνιση και το ότι έχω φλερτ και αρέσω στο άλλο φύλο
> Αλλά θέλω να αποκτήσω όσο γίνεται θάρρος και εμπειρία για να μην υστερώ απολύτως σε τίποτα.
> 
> Γι' αυτό δεν το παίρνω και κατάκαρδα που δεν κατέληξαν σε σχέση όλα αυτά τα ραντεβού/φασωματα.
> 
> Μέσα από αυτα έχω αποκτήσει θάρρος με το άλλο φύλο, έχω μάθει να φιλάω καλά (από ότι μου λενε) και έχω ξεμπλοκαρει από πολλές ανησυχίες που είχα
> 
> Και για να εξηγηθω, δεν ξενέρωσα καθόλου με το γεγονός ότι με ρωτούσε αν είμαι καλά, αν κρυώνω, αν πεινάω κλπ. Ίσα ίσα μου άρεσε πολύ.
> ...


Οκ τωρα καταλαβα καλυτερα. Κοιταξε το afterplay ειναι σημαντικο ανεξαρτητα, αλλα εσυ απο ο,τι γραφεις παλι την εμφαση τη δινεις στην οικειοτητα/τρυφεροτητα. Οποτε...

Ξεκινας με το επιθετικο φλερτ, και ξενερωνεις επειδη σε πηγε κατ' ευθειαν σπιτι του...

Δε σε πειραζει που δεν ολοκληρωσατε και εκτιμας που δε σε πιεσε, ξενερωνεις ομως που δεν σου δειχνει τρυφεροτητα και οικειοτητα απο την πρωτη εμπειρια, ενω εσυ το ειχες ξεκινησει με εντονο φλερτ και λογικη πιο πολυ ξεπετας...

Υστερα, οταν αποκαθιστα με τον τροπο του την οικειοτητα μεταξυ σας ρωτωντας σε αν θελεις κατι να φας, αντι να νιωσεις καλυτερα, παρολο που βρισκεις γλυκια τη χειρονομια, συνεχιζεις να εισαι ξενερωμενη και φευγεις...

Τελος, απορεις που δε σου εστειλε κατι για καληνυχτα.

Με τοσο αντιφατικα μηνυματα απο εσενα ομως ρε συ, εγω αισθανομαι οτι εκανε ο,τι μπορουσε και εβγαλε ο,τι μπορουσε, για εκεινη τη μια φορα τουλαχιστον. Εκεινος φαινεται να εχει κατι που σου λειπει: αλλαζει ταχυτητες με βαση τις δικες σου αναγκες και οχι μονο τις δικες του, οπως κανεις εσυ. Δεν θα με εξεπληττε αν ηταν μπερδεμενος την αλλη μερα απο ολο αυτο... Γενικα βλεπεις ποσο αντιφατικα μηνυματα στελνεις;

----------


## Xfactor

> Κοίτα αν γνωρίσω κάποιο αξιόλογο άτομο για παρέα δεν θα πω όχι...
> Θα προτιμούσα παρέα με αγόρια , παρά με κορίτσια γιατί δεν είναι τόσο καλές φίλες στο 99%. 
> Δεν το κυνηγάω όσο το ερωτικό.
> Τουλάχιστον βλέπω ότι αποκτάω θάρρος παρά το ότι δεν καταλήγει σε κάτι σοβαρό.


να το κυνηγας, ειναι και αυτο σημαντικο...και δεν λεω για τα δεδομενα το οτι θα βγαινεις εξω, θα γνωριζεις κοσμο, θα περνας καλα κ.λ.π
αλλα θα εχεις ανθρωπους που θα σε βοηθανε, θα βοηθας, θα παιρνεις ιδεες, αποψεις, συμβουλες, θα μοιραζεσαι χαρες, λυπες κ.λ.π
Πρεπει να αλλαξεις σαν ανθρωπος και να αρχιζεις να χτιζεις σχεσεις σε στερεες βασεις ειτε φιλικες ειτε ερωτικες....

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ειλικρινά γιατί ασχολείστε τόσο πολύ.....Η θέματοθετρια αλλού πατάει και αλλού βρίσκεται......

Εγώ παρολαυτα έχω να πω κάτι που δεν ειπώθηκε από κανέναν.....

Σταματά να ασχολείσαι 24ωρες το 24ωρο με τον εαυτό σου.... το πως είσαι και πως θα ήθελες να είσαι....σε κάνει να δείχνεις μονοχνωτη και χωρίς ενδιαφέροντα.....( να γιατί μπορεί να μην επιλέγουν εσένα αλλα άλλες που κατά τη γνώμη σου δεν είναι ωραίες) 

Η ζωή δεν είναι αγώνας μάχης....να τρέχεις να κερδίσεις τις "υποτιθέμενες" 
ανταγωνιστριες.....

Ασχολησου με εθελοντισμό δες τα προβλήματα που έχει ο άλλος κόσμος και θα νιώσεις πόσο εγωκεντρική είναι η στάση σου στη ζωή...Κάνε ενδιαφέροντα προσπάθησε να έρθεις σε επαφή με ανθρώπους με νοιαξιμο και ενδιαφέρον δημιούργησε κάτι.....βρες ενδιαφέροντα 

Κραζεις τις γυναίκες ότι δεν είναι καλές φίλες....Και έτσι να είναι... εσύ πάντως δεν είσαι ανώτερη τους...(Σύμφωνα με το πως σκέφτεσαι και δρας πάντα) 

Έχεις πολλά συμπλέγματα και νιώθεις απειλή οποιαδήποτε άλλη γυναίκα δίπλα σου .....δεν μπορείς να είσαι έμπιστη και καλή φίλη σκεπτόμενη έτσι........ούτε να σταθείς δίπλα σε όμορφες γυναίκες σαν εσένα.... ή πιο όμορφες και δημοφιλής από εσένα γιατί θα κομπλεξαριστεις, θα ζηλέψεις και θα σου δημιουργηθεί πιο έντονα η ανάγκη να "τρέξεις" πιο γρήγορα απο αυτές για να ανακηρυχθεις εσύ η πιο όμορφη η πιο έξυπνη και αγαπητή...

Όλα αυτά τα αντιλαμβάνονται οι γυναίκες γύρω σου.....Και ας μην κάνεις κινήσεις καρα μπαμ για να το δείξεις.....
Φαίνεται η γυναικα που δεν τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτό της ....που σκέφτεται ανταγωνιστικά και κοιτάζει με μισό μάτι τις επιτυχίες των άλλων και ας μην λες τίποτα γι αυτο.
Έτσι σε θεωρούν ακατάλληλη και απομακρύνονται η στη καλύτερη ελκυεις αυτό που είσαι 

Και στα ερωτικά το ίδιο.....έχεις γίνει πολύ καχύποπτη με τους άντρες και κυνική.....Από τη μια θες να δημιουργήσεις κάτι... αλλα από την άλλη δεν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο και ευάλωτο να ερωτευτεί....λειτουργείς αμυντικά...προσπαθείς να είσαι εσύ αυτή που θα τους "χρησιμοποιησει πρώτα" για να μην σε προλαβουν και είσαι εσύ το θύμα 

Η χαμηλή σου αυτοεκτίμηση δεν σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι αξίζεις να σου τύχει ένας άνθρωπος που θα νοιάζεται για σένα γι αυτό φέρεσαι σε όλους τους υποψήφιους σαν να είναι δεύτεροι και μαλακες....Έτσι αρκείσαι σε χαζοκαταστασεις και σε χαζοραντεβου και έχεις πείσει τον εαυτό σου να είναι ευχαριστημένος εστω απο αυτο και να λαμβάνεις επιβεβαίωση......

Αλλά η έκπτωση που έχεις κάνει... και το γεγονός ότι εσύ η ίδια έχεις τοποθετήσει τον εαυτό σου τόσο χαμηλά σε κάνει να απέχεις από τη σχέση αγάπης που θέλεις και εκεί αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν μπορείς να έχεις αυτο που θες 

Όλα αυτά φυσικά δεν δείχνουν μια γυναίκα σταθερή και με αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτό σου εξηγούν οι άλλοι !

Άνοιξε τα μάτια σου.....τουλάχιστον να μην πάνε για άλλη μια φορά στράφι αυτά που σου γράψαμε όλοι

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Δεν καίγεσαι συγκεκριμένα για αυτόν αυτή τη στιγμή λοιπόν, ούτε και για κανέναν άλλον. Κι αν στην θεωρία θα ήθελες κάτι πιο σοβαρό, στην πράξη δεν σου βγαίνει με κάποιον ούτε είσαι έτοιμη να το παλέψεις και πολύ. 
> Γιατί δεν τα αφήνεις όλα αυτά στην άκρη για λίγο;


Γιατί όποτε ξενερώνω και δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου με φλερτ και φάσεις και μένω εντελώς μόνη , μετά από κάποιο διάστημα αισθάνομαι άσχημα...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που απαντάτε

Αλήθεια εφαρμόζω αρκετές από τις συμβουλές σας.

Το θέμα με τους φίλους είναι πως πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον για να μιλαω για προσωπικά θέματα. 
Και οι κοπέλες αντιδρούν περίεργα σε αυτά, τουλάχιστον όσες έχω γνωρίσει εγώ. Το παίζουν σεμνές και ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης (έτσι έλεγαν οι παλιές μου φίλες. Γι' αυτές το πιστεύω ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης, αλλά δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να το κατακρίνουν γιατί ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα μιας μακροχρόνιας σχέσης)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κόμπλεξ, όπως λέτε, αλλά ναι θελω να είμαι καλύτερη από όσες με έκριναν.
Αν δω μια όμορφη κοπέλα την θαυμάζω και την συμπαθώ περισσότερο από κάποια ατημέλητη, ατσουμπαλη και κομπλεξικη που πάει να μειώσει τις όμορφες.
Συνήθως οι όμορφες (αυτές που εχω γνωρίσει εγώ) δεν έχουν κόμπλεξ και μου ήταν πιο συμπαθείς σαν συναναστροφές από τις άλλες που λέω.
Εμένα με ενοχλουν αυτές που κατακρίνουν προσωπική ζωή όταν οι ίδιες έχουν ένα σωρό εμφανισιακά ελαττώματα και ανασφαλειες
Μου έχουν πει κοπέλες υπέρβαρες ότι δεν θα βρω ποτέ αγόρι . Υπερβαρες που είχαν μόνο μια σχέση στη ζωή τους και τιποτα άλλο. Και μην μου πείτε ότι δεν ήταν κομπλεξικο σχόλιο αυτό.

Όσο για τα αγόρια, αυτοί που έχω φασωθεί είτε μου προκαλούσαν μια απλή έλξη (στην καλύτερη) είτε δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου (στη χειρότερη). Δεν έχω νιώσει αισθήματα για κάποιον από αυτούς. Αν ένιωθα, θα προσεχα περισσότερο το να φανώ σοβαρή κι έτσι

----------


## george1520

> Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που απαντάτε
> 
> Αλήθεια εφαρμόζω αρκετές από τις συμβουλές σας.
> 
> Το θέμα με τους φίλους είναι πως πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον για να μιλαω για προσωπικά θέματα. 
> Και οι κοπέλες αντιδρούν περίεργα σε αυτά, τουλάχιστον όσες έχω γνωρίσει εγώ. Το παίζουν σεμνές και ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης (έτσι έλεγαν οι παλιές μου φίλες. Γι' αυτές το πιστεύω ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης, αλλά δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να το κατακρίνουν γιατί ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα μιας μακροχρόνιας σχέσης)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κόμπλεξ, όπως λέτε, αλλά ναι θελω να είμαι καλύτερη από όσες με έκριναν.
> Αν δω μια όμορφη κοπέλα την θαυμάζω και την συμπαθώ περισσότερο από κάποια ατημέλητη, ατσουμπαλη και κομπλεξικη που πάει να μειώσει τις όμορφες.
> ...


Ναι όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι κόμπλεξ.. Δικό σου. 8 σελίδες σε αυτό το θέμα και άλλες τόσες στα άλλα θέματα και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι συνεχίζει να είναι ο ίδιος..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που απαντάτε
> 
> Αλήθεια εφαρμόζω αρκετές από τις συμβουλές σας.
> 
> Το θέμα με τους φίλους είναι πως πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον για να μιλαω για προσωπικά θέματα. 
> Και οι κοπέλες αντιδρούν περίεργα σε αυτά, τουλάχιστον όσες έχω γνωρίσει εγώ. Το παίζουν σεμνές και ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης (έτσι έλεγαν οι παλιές μου φίλες. Γι' αυτές το πιστεύω ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης, αλλά δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να το κατακρίνουν γιατί ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα μιας μακροχρόνιας σχέσης)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κόμπλεξ, όπως λέτε, αλλά ναι θελω να είμαι καλύτερη από όσες με έκριναν.
> Αν δω μια όμορφη κοπέλα την θαυμάζω και την συμπαθώ περισσότερο από κάποια ατημέλητη, ατσουμπαλη και κομπλεξικη που πάει να μειώσει τις όμορφες.
> ...


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι..Εσένα όταν σου μιλάει κάποιος..Αυτο που σου λέει, η σημασία των λέξεων του, εξαρτάται από την εμφάνισή του? Σου είπαν κάτι, αλλά εσύ δεν πρόσεξες αυτο που σου είπαν αλλά το ότι εκείνη που στο είπε ήταν υπέρβαρη??? Και εκείνη που στο είπε είναι κομπλεξικη?

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Ναι όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι κόμπλεξ.. Δικό σου. 8 σελίδες σε αυτό το θέμα και άλλες τόσες στα άλλα θέματα και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι συνεχίζει να είναι ο ίδιος..


Δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να έχω κόμπλεξ αλλά δεν είναι μόνο δικό μου. Είχαν και οι άλλοι, δεν μπορείτε να πείτε ότι δεν είχαν. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτοί το θέμα μας.

Θα μιλήσω και με ειδικό πάντως

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι..Εσένα όταν σου μιλάει κάποιος..Αυτο που σου λέει, η σημασία των λέξεων του, εξαρτάται από την εμφάνισή του? Σου είπαν κάτι, αλλά εσύ δεν πρόσεξες αυτο που σου είπαν αλλά το ότι εκείνη που στο είπε ήταν υπέρβαρη??? Και εκείνη που στο είπε είναι κομπλεξικη?


Εννοείται πρώτα κοιτάς το περιεχόμενο ( που δεν μπορείτε να μην παραδεχτείτε ότι ήταν τραγικό) αλλά φυσικά έχει σημασία και ποιος το λέει.

Όταν μια υπέρβαρη που της έχει δώσει σημασία μόνο ένας άντρας λέει κάτι τέτοιο σε μια όμορφη, τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εννοείται πρώτα κοιτάς το περιεχόμενο ( που δεν μπορείτε να μην παραδεχτείτε ότι ήταν τραγικό) αλλά φυσικά έχει σημασία και ποιος το λέει.
> 
> Όταν μια υπέρβαρη που της έχει δώσει σημασία μόνο ένας άντρας λέει κάτι τέτοιο σε μια όμορφη, τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια?


Εμένα δεν θα μου φαινόταν καθόλου τραγικό αν μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι δεν θα βρώ ποτέ αγόρι..
Επίσης για μένα κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια το γιατί..Γιατί το είπε αυτό..Τι είδε σε μένα και το είπε..
Πάντως η εμφάνισή της δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το τι λέει σε μένα..Ούτε το αν της έχει δώσει σημασία μόνο ένας άντρας ή αν έχει δοκιμάσει την μισή Ελλάδα..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Θα σου φαινόταν δηλαδή καλοπροαίρετο σχόλιο?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα σου φαινόταν δηλαδή καλοπροαίρετο σχόλιο?


Καλοπροαίρετο όχι..Αλλά τραγικό δεν είναι..Δεν είναι όλα άσπρο ή μαύρο..Δηλαδή δεν είναι ή καλοπροαίρετο ή τραγικό... Αλλά όπως σου είπα, αυτό αν μου το έλεγε κάποιος θα έμπαινα σε σκέψεις (αν έμπαινα) για να βρώ το γιατί..Τι είδε σε μένα και το είπε..Και σίγουρα δεν εξαρτάται από τα λόγια κάποιου το αν θα βρώ αγόρι ή όχι..Εξαρτάται από μένα..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Κοίτα ξενέρωσα με το ότι δεν είπε ευθέως πάμε σπίτι και ήταν εκεί και φίλος του. Επίσης δεν μου άρεσε που μόλις τελείωσε, δεν είχε όρεξη για φιλιά και ηθελε να κοιμηθεί.
> 
> Το άφησα πάνω του. Όταν με άφησε, φιληθηκαμε και του είπα αν θέλει να μου στείλει.
> 
> Αν στείλει καλώς, αν όχι δεν θα με πειράξει.
> Όπως πάει...


Αφού ξενέρωσες γιατί δεν έφυγες? Πως ξεκίνησες τα φιλιά και τα προκαταρκτικά ξενερώμενη? Αφού σου είπε δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσει, ότι θέλεις θα κάνεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το είπε γιατί με ρώτησε για εκατοστή φορά σε ένα διάστημα 6 μηνών και μέσα στην αδιακρισια αν έχω γκόμενο και είπα όχι. 

Έχω ξανακάνει φάση ξενερωμενη, ακόμα και με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καν
Οπότε μου βγήκε , δεν δυσκολεύτηκα ιδιαίτερα
είναι και η ελπίδα μήπως κάνω λάθος

----------


## Remedy

> Εννοείται πρώτα κοιτάς το περιεχόμενο ( που δεν μπορείτε να μην παραδεχτείτε ότι ήταν τραγικό) αλλά φυσικά έχει σημασία και ποιος το λέει.
> 
> *Όταν μια υπέρβαρη* που της έχει δώσει σημασία μόνο ένας άντρας *λέει κάτι τέτοιο σε μια όμορφη,* τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια?


λεμον, απο το λουκι που ειχες τραβηξει μικρη ως ασχημουλα, εχεις φτασει σε ασχημα ακρα.
εχεις χωρισει τους ανθρωπους σε ασχημους και ομορφους χωρις να εχει σημασια για σενα καμια αλλη ποιοτητα.
δλδ αν στο ελεγε μια ομορφοτερη απο εσενα, τοτε θα δεχοσουν οτι ακτι θελει να σου πει, ενω επειδη στο ειπε υπερβαρη ηταν αποτελεσμα κομπλεξ;
ακομα κι αν εισαι ομορφη, δεν αρκει αυτο για να εχεις μια σχεση με αξιολογο ανδρα.
με το κολλημα που εχιες να αποκτησεις πασει θυσια εμπειρια για να μπεις στο ματι των πρωην φιλεναδων σου και το κολλημα με τα κιλα που εχασες, δειχνεις τελειως κενη απο ενδιαφεροντα κι αποε νδιαφερον ως γυναικα.
δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να στο πω... ακομα και η υπερβαρη, μαλλον αυτο εννοουσε, οχι οτι δεν εισαι ομορφη.
*οτι εχεις τοσο ρηχα ενδιαφεροντα και σπασμωδικη συμπεριφορα (πχ να φασωνεσαι χωρις να γουσταρεις καν λες και κολλας βαρεα και ανθυγιεινα) που δεν ασχολουνται σοβαρα μαζι σου.*

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Νομίζω ότι έχω "εθιστεί" στο συναίσθημα που έχω μετά από κάθε ραντεβού, κι ας ξέρω ότι δεν θα καταλήξει κάπου
> Νιώθω οτι απέκτησα μια ακόμα εμπειρία και ότι μετράω σαν γυναίκα...
> Δηλαδή παρόλο που δεν ήταν και ο,τι καλύτερο το χθεσινό έχω καλύτερη διάθεση από ότι πριν βγω.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοω


Αρα αυτό που γίνεται είναι στην ουσία αυτό που θέλεις να γινεται, γιατί με αυτό νοιώθεις ωρσια

----------


## Miliva21

> Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που απαντάτε
> 
> Αλήθεια εφαρμόζω αρκετές από τις συμβουλές σας.
> 
> Το θέμα με τους φίλους είναι πως πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον για να μιλαω για προσωπικά θέματα. 
> Και οι κοπέλες αντιδρούν περίεργα σε αυτά, τουλάχιστον όσες έχω γνωρίσει εγώ. Το παίζουν σεμνές και ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης (έτσι έλεγαν οι παλιές μου φίλες. Γι' αυτές το πιστεύω ότι δεν φασωνονται εκτός σχέσης, αλλά δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να το κατακρίνουν γιατί ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα μιας μακροχρόνιας σχέσης)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κόμπλεξ, όπως λέτε, αλλά ναι θελω να είμαι καλύτερη από όσες με έκριναν.
> Αν δω μια όμορφη κοπέλα την θαυμάζω και την συμπαθώ περισσότερο από κάποια ατημέλητη, ατσουμπαλη και κομπλεξικη που πάει να μειώσει τις όμορφες.
> ...


Δεν με πείθεις και πολύ ότι είσαι καλοπροαίρετη και μη ανταγωνιστική προς τις υπόλοιπες γυναίκες....οσο και να θες να το περάσεις.

Οι γυναίκες που είναι άνετες και σίγουρες για τον εαυτό τους βλέπουν με συμπάθεια και δεν κρίνουν αλλες γυναίκες συνήθως 

Εσύ γίνεσαι επικριτική με τις γυναίκες με παραπανω κιλά τις υποβιβάζεις και τις θεωρείς δεύτερη κατηγορία....

Φυσικά και αυτό γίνεται ασυνείδητα γτ έχεις την ανάγκη να μειώσεις κάποιον για να νιώσεις ανώτερη........αλλιώς θα τις έβλεπες με επιείκεια και δεν θα τους έκανες και μπουλινγκ χαρακτηρίζοντας τους ως "άσχημες και χοντρές" ....κρίμα είναι....άνθρωποι είμαστε έχουμε τόσα χαρακτηριστικά.....κρίμα να μας κολλάνε τα αρνητικά μας σαν ταμπέλα 

Δεν είσαι η μόνη που το κάνει αυτό και που έχει την ανάγκη να μειώσει για να νιώσει καλύτερα....όμως σίγουρα μια γυναίκα με αυτό το σκεπτικό και με αυτή τη στάση αποκλείεται να νιώθει άνετη και να μη ζηλεύει το καλύτερο από αυτήν .......


Ψάξε καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου....νιώθεις ασχημα γιατί προσπαθείς να μιμηθεις και να περάσεις στους άλλους κάτι που δεν είσαι....από εκεί ξεκινάει όλο το μπέρδεμα 

Από τη μια θες να παινευεσαι ότι είσαι η κακια μπιτς .....χωρίς φραγμούς και όρια.....ομως αυτή η εικόνα που βγάζεις με αυτή τη στάση σε ολους είναι μιας γυναίκας που ζηλεύει τις άλλες γυναίκες και τις ανταγωνίζεται και είναι attention seeker....αλλα άμα στο πουμε αυτό ....θυμώνεις και προσβαλεσαι και πρόσπαθεις να δείξεις ότι έχεις "χρυσή καρδιά κατά βάθος" και "κορίτσι μαλαμα" 

Και αυτό επειδή έχεις γαλουχηθεί καταβαθος με αξιες που σε κάνουν να αναγνωρίζεις ότι είσαι ανώτερη ποιοτικά όταν δεν κραζεις και όταν δεν προκαλείς 

Αλλά τον εαυτό σου δεν τον ήθελες ποτέ.... δεν ένιωσες άνετα μαζί του .....τον θεωρείς θυμα και θες να γίνεις η πολυπόθητη μπιτς.......

Η μπιτς μπορεί να κερδίσει τη προσοχή και φαινομενικα να δείχνει κουλ αλλα δεν θα εκτιμηθεί ποτε για τον ακέραιο χαρακτήρα της ούτε για τη χρυσή καρδιά της ......

Βλέπεις δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα 

Αν θες να σε βλέπουν σαν διαμάντι τοτε να φέρεσαι με ανωτερότητα σε όλους τους τομείς και να είσαι προσγειωμένη


Να είσαι ο εαυτός σου όλοι οι αλλοι ρόλοι είναι πιασμένοι

----------


## Miliva21

Και αφού λες ότι οι γυναίκες δεν είναι καλές φίλες και πετάς καρφιά για τις "χοντρές και άσχημες" που ζηλεύουν τις ωραίες εσύ γιατί δεν κάνεις φίλες πιο ωραίες από σένα να μην έχεις τέτοιο θέμα;;

Μήπως επειδή μετά θα τις ζηλεύεις εσύ;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Επειδή είμαι χρόνια σε τσατ να με συγχωρείς αλλα καθόλου έτσι δεν είναι.το ποσοστό με τα χυδαία ειναι 1 στα 20 μη λεω κ πολλα.Με όλους εχω κανει πολυ καλές συζητήσεις και ηδη βγαινω με κάποιον από σαιτ που δεν μου εχει πιασει ούτε το χέρι και έχουμε βρεθεί δυο φορες ήδη και η δεύτερη σπίτι μου...ειναι τι βγαζεις στον καθενα.δεν ειναι καθόλου χαζοι οι αντρες


> Ξέρεις αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο....
> 
> Οι άντρες γενικά οι περισσότεροι μέσω σαιτ γνωριμιών το πάνε στο σεξτινγκ και στις προκλητικές φωτο (φυσικά και οι περισσότερες γυναίκες πλεον) ακόμα και σεμνά να ντύνεσαι και για σχέση να ψάχνεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχεις φουλ ανασφαλεια για καποιο λόγο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατί δε σε ξερω.Βρες τα πρωτα με τον εαυτο σου και μετα με τους αλλους....Το παλικάρι εννοειται χεστηκε να σου κανει κοπλιμεντα αφου να σε πηδήξει θέλει και τα καταφέρνει.


> Ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι τον χρησιμοποιώ για να ανεβάσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου και να προσθέσω +1 στις φάσεις μου. 
> Οπότε έχω κάποιον έτσι, αισθάνομαι ότι μπορώ κι εγώ να αρέσω σε αγόρια, να τους ανάβω και γενικά ότι δεν μου λείπει κάτι.
> Αν ένιωθα κάποια αισθήματα κιόλας για αυτούς ίσως και να το προχωρούσα.
> 
> Να μην θέλει να με παρουσιάσει αυτός δεν νομίζω. Ίσα ίσα θα έκανε και φιγούρα, αφού είμαι αρκετά ωραία για εκείνον.
> 
> Από κοντά και από μηνύματά μου λέει ότι είμαι όμορφη, ότι θέλει να με φιλάει συνέχεια και ότι τον ανάβω. Αλλά ως εκεί.
> 
> Τώρα έχω ξενερώσει λίγο που δεν μου δίνει αυτά που θέλω και έχω αρχίσει μέσω σάιτ να ψάχνω άλλους.
> ...

----------


## Miliva21

> Επειδή είμαι χρόνια σε τσατ να με συγχωρείς αλλα καθόλου έτσι δεν είναι.το ποσοστό με τα χυδαία ειναι 1 στα 20 μη λεω κ πολλα.Με όλους εχω κανει πολυ καλές συζητήσεις και ηδη βγαινω με κάποιον από σαιτ που δεν μου εχει πιασει ούτε το χέρι και έχουμε βρεθεί δυο φορες ήδη και η δεύτερη σπίτι μου...ειναι τι βγαζεις στον καθενα.δεν ειναι καθόλου χαζοι οι αντρες


Μα και εγώ έχω μιλήσει και με πολύ κομπλέ άτομα διαδικτυακά και έχω κάνει ωραίες συζητήσεις ...οποιος δεν μου κάνει δεν ασχολούμαι .... 

Εξάλλου το "προκλητικό" για τον καθένα η το "προχωρημένο" είναι υποκειμενικό......κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και άλλου είδους προσέγγιση 

Για σένα πχ κομπλέ μπορεί να είναι να είσαι σεξουαλικά εκδηλωτικη και σε εγρήγορση και να το βγάζεις και αυτό στην εικόνα σου κ να σου μιλάνε ανάλογα και να το θεωρείς για τα γούστα σου "κομπλέ ...επιθυμητό...μη ενοχλητικό" και είναι οκει... ενώ αντίθετα για την θέματοθετρια να μην είναι 

( εξάλλου σε αυτήν αναφέρομαι και για αυτό λέω ότι καλύτερα θα είναι να μην έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις από τις διαδικτυακές γνωριμίες.. και οτι δεν θα βρει ευκολα αυτο που θελει απο εκει ....εφοσον έχει περιγραψει τι προσέγγιση θέλει !! 

Βέβαια στη περίπτωση της θεματοθετριας το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ίντερνετ αλλά η στάση της που απλά βγαίνει για να βγαίνει ....Δεν ξέρει τι θέλει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα πολλοι λίγοι μου εχουν μιλησει προκλητικά..Συνηθως διατηρουν την ευγένεια τους..Οσο για την κοπέλα που άνοιξε το θεμα διακρινω φουλ ανασφαλεια.Δε ξέρω γιατί, σίγουρα παντως εχει τα θεματακια της οπως ολοι μας.


> Μα και εγώ έχω μιλήσει και με πολύ κομπλέ άτομα διαδικτυακά και έχω κάνει ωραίες συζητήσεις ...οποιος δεν μου κάνει δεν ασχολούμαι .... 
> 
> Εξάλλου το "προκλητικό" για τον καθένα η το "προχωρημένο" είναι υποκειμενικό......κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και άλλου είδους προσέγγιση 
> 
> Για σένα πχ κομπλέ μπορεί να είναι να είσαι σεξουαλικά εκδηλωτικη και σε εγρήγορση και να το βγάζεις και αυτό στην εικόνα σου κ να σου μιλάνε ανάλογα και να το θεωρείς για τα γούστα σου "κομπλέ ...επιθυμητό...μη ενοχλητικό" και είναι οκει... ενώ αντίθετα για την θέματοθετρια να μην είναι 
> 
> ( εξάλλου σε αυτήν αναφέρομαι και για αυτό λέω ότι καλύτερα θα είναι να μην έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις από τις διαδικτυακές γνωριμίες.. και οτι δεν θα βρει ευκολα αυτο που θελει απο εκει ....εφοσον έχει περιγραψει τι προσέγγιση θέλει !! 
> 
> Βέβαια στη περίπτωση της θεματοθετριας το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ίντερνετ αλλά η στάση της που απλά βγαίνει για να βγαίνει ....Δεν ξέρει τι θέλει

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με τα δυο τελευταία άτομα που βγήκα μιλούσαμε μια χαρά μέσω ίντερνετ και όταν βγήκαμε στην αρχή
Μετα το πρώτο φιλί άρχισαν να μου την πέφτουν για σεξ, χωρίς να λέμε τιποτα άλλο

----------


## Miliva21

> Εμενα πολλοι λίγοι μου εχουν μιλησει προκλητικά..Συνηθως διατηρουν την ευγένεια τους..Οσο για την κοπέλα που άνοιξε το θεμα διακρινω φουλ ανασφαλεια.Δε ξέρω γιατί, σίγουρα παντως εχει τα θεματακια της οπως ολοι μας.


Δεν εννοώ να σου μιλούν προκλητικά πράγματι λίγοι το κάνουν μέσω διαδικτύου όπως σου λέει και η θέματοθετρια η κουβέντα είναι κομπλέ τις περισσότερες φορές....

Αυτό που λέει και λέω ειναι ότι συνήθως οι καταστάσεις οι περισσότερες είναι πιο χαλαρές....Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις....

Αλλά όσες σχέσεις ξέρω από γνωστούς και φίλους ....οι πιο μακροχρόνιες και πιο ποιοτικές σχέσεις δημιουργήθηκαν από γνωριμια των δύο μέσα από δραστηριότητες,από κοινή παρέα κτλ.
(Φυσικά και έχουν προκύψει μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις ακόμη και γάμο ή μέσα από το ίντερνετ αλλά δεν μιλάω γι αυτό το μικρό ποσοστό.....)

Μην συγκρίνεις τον εαυτό σου με τη θεματοθετρια......έχει άλλες ανάγκες αυτή και αλλα θέλω........εκείνη δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένες σεξουαλικές σχέσεις όπως έχει πει και θέλει κάποιον που να μη τη πιέσει και να δείχνει ενδιαφέρον και υπομονή...θέλει λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή γιατί αυτόν θα θυμάται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ως πρώτη της εμπειρία και θα επηρεάσει τις επόμενες σχέσεις της 
(Όχι ότι αυτό είναι απόλυτο βέβαια) 

Γι αυτό της λέω να στοχεύσει εκεί που έχει τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τελικά έστειλα σε κάποιον που φλερταραμε λίγο από κοντά πριν 1,5 χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο
Στο μεταξύ αυτός είχε σχέση αλλά μάλλον χώρισε (δεν έχει φωτό με την κοπέλα, εκείνη όμως έχει φωτό προφίλ μαζί του)

Έστειλα ένα απλό τι κάνεις, που βρίσκεσαι 
Και εκείνος άρχισε πέσιμο
Άρα μάλλον όντως χώρισε? Δεν ρώτησα ευθέως
Μου πρότεινε να βρεθούμε σπίτι του
Αλλά εγώ αρνήθηκα, είπα όχι ακόμα

Τέλος πάντων είπαμε να πάμε κάπου έξω βόλτα
Εκείνος μου στέλνει και μου ζητάει βιντεοκλήσεις αλλά λέω ότι είμαι και καλά με τους δικούς μου
Επίσης μου ζητάει φωτό
Και στέλνει και δικές του περιαυτολογωντας

Κοιτάξτε, είναι ωραίο και καλό παιδί και από ότι έβλεπα από τσεκ ιν με την κοπελα του φαίνεται περιποιητικος που δεν τσιγκουνευεται τα κοπλιμεντα ( ήδη με λέει κοπελαρα μου, κούκλα μου και τέτοια) κάτι που εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ
Τα αρνητικά του είναι ότι έχει πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι λιγάκι ψώνιο και μιλάει πολύ , πράγματα που με απωθούν αρκετά στο άλλο φύλο :/

Δηλαδή από τη μια μου κάνει για αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου, από την άλλη μερικές φορές με κάνει να γελάω μαζί του(με την κακή έννοια)

Θα βγω για να επιβεβαιωθω, σίγουρα
Όμως δεν με γοητεύει αρκετά.

Το είπα σε ένα κοντινο μου πρόσωπο και επέμενε να βγω μαζί του , με ενθουσιασμό...
Κι αυτό με ενοχλεί ! Σαν να λέει ότι τον έχω και αναγκη

Θέλω να βρω κάποιον που να μου αρέσει. 

Ο τελευταίος (αυτός που πήγα σπίτι του) μου άρεσε τόσο πολύ από την κουβεντα αλλά τα σκατωσε μετά
Γιατί ρε γαμώτο ??

----------


## george1520

> Τελικά έστειλα σε κάποιον που φλερταραμε λίγο από κοντά πριν 1,5 χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο
> Στο μεταξύ αυτός είχε σχέση αλλά μάλλον χώρισε (δεν έχει φωτό με την κοπέλα, εκείνη όμως έχει φωτό προφίλ μαζί του)
> 
> Έστειλα ένα απλό τι κάνεις, που βρίσκεσαι 
> Και εκείνος άρχισε πέσιμο
> Άρα μάλλον όντως χώρισε? Δεν ρώτησα ευθέως
> Μου πρότεινε να βρεθούμε σπίτι του
> Αλλά εγώ αρνήθηκα, είπα όχι ακόμα
> 
> ...


Δεν θα σχολιάσω κάτι.. Ισχύουν όλα όσα είπα τις άλλες φορές. Πες μου μόνο.. Το κοντινό πρόσωπο που μιλάς είναι το ίδιο κάθε φορα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ναι το ιδιο

----------


## george1520

> Ναι το ιδιο


Το οποίο ίσως να σου κάνει και ζημιά με τις συμβουλές του.. Εσύ δεν έχεις δική σου γνώμη ? Πρεπει να έρθει κάποιος να σπρώξει για να κάνεις ή να μην κάνεις κάτι ? Και αυτός ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι αυτά που λέει είναι και τα σωστά?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τελικά έστειλα σε κάποιον που φλερταραμε λίγο από κοντά πριν 1,5 χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο
> Στο μεταξύ αυτός είχε σχέση αλλά μάλλον χώρισε (δεν έχει φωτό με την κοπέλα, εκείνη όμως έχει φωτό προφίλ μαζί του)
> 
> Έστειλα ένα απλό τι κάνεις, που βρίσκεσαι 
> Και εκείνος άρχισε πέσιμο
> Άρα μάλλον όντως χώρισε? Δεν ρώτησα ευθέως
> Μου πρότεινε να βρεθούμε σπίτι του
> Αλλά εγώ αρνήθηκα, είπα όχι ακόμα
> 
> ...


Γειά σου.Πως είσαι?

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να θέλει μόνο σεξ αυτός.
Ή επιβεβαίωση.
Εσύ θα ηθελες κάτι σοβαρό με αυτόν?





> Το είπα σε ένα κοντινο μου πρόσωπο και επέμενε να βγω μαζί του , με ενθουσιασμό...
> Κι αυτό με ενοχλεί ! Σαν να λέει ότι τον έχω και αναγκη



Αυτό το βρίσκω και λίγο unfair.Εσύ θα επιλέξεις με ποιόν θα πας.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Με έχει μπερδέψει πολύ

Από τη μια λέει θέλει να βγαίνω με αγόρια
Από την άλλη να μην βγαίνω με κάποιον αν δεν γουστάρω
Και επειδή είπα τι έγινε με τους άλλους λέει ότι δεν πουλάω καλά τον εαυτό μου και θα με περνούν για εύκολη. Και δεν είναι ωραίο πράγμα αυτό που βγαίνουμε με κάποιον και μετά δεν ξαναμιλαμε 

Τώρα ενθουσιάστηκε με αυτόν και λέει ναι κάνε κατι μαζί του που τον ξέρεις από κοντά
Και ενώ είπα ότι είναι ψώνιο δεν μασησε

----------


## george1520

> Με έχει μπερδέψει πολύ
> 
> Από τη μια λέει θέλει να βγαίνω με αγόρια
> Από την άλλη να μην βγαίνω με κάποιον αν δεν γουστάρω
> Και επειδή είπα τι έγινε με τους άλλους λέει ότι δεν πουλάω καλά τον εαυτό μου και θα με περνούν για εύκολη. Και δεν είναι ωραίο πράγμα αυτό που βγαίνουμε με κάποιον και μετά δεν ξαναμιλαμε 
> 
> Τώρα ενθουσιάστηκε με αυτόν και λέει ναι κάνε κατι μαζί του που τον ξέρεις από κοντά
> Και ενώ είπα ότι είναι ψώνιο δεν μασησε


Για πες μου αυτό το άτομο πως είναι στα προσωπικά του και γενικά σαν άνθρωπος πως φέρεται?

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Γειά σου.Πως είσαι?
> 
> Πολύ φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να θέλει μόνο σεξ αυτός.
> Ή επιβεβαίωση.
> Εσύ θα ηθελες κάτι σοβαρό με αυτόν?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κοίτα μου βγάζει την ασφάλεια επειδή τον γνωρίζω
Αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του με απωθεί.

Ίσως αν όλα πάνε καλά να το παλέψω μήπως βγει κάτι σαν σχέση τέλος πάντων
Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ακόμα τι θέλει εκείνος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κοίτα μου βγάζει την ασφάλεια επειδή τον γνωρίζω
> Αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του με απωθεί.
> 
> Ίσως αν όλα πάνε καλά να το παλέψω μήπως βγει κάτι σαν σχέση τέλος πάντων
> Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ακόμα τι θέλει εκείνος


Aσφάλεια λέγοντας?

Τώρα για τον χαρακτήρα,αν αρχίσει να μιλάει όλο για τον εαυτό του,κόψε λάσπη

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Για πες μου αυτό το άτομο πως είναι στα προσωπικά του και γενικά σαν άνθρωπος πως φέρεται?


Είναι άτομο της οικογένειας μου
Έχει κάνει καλό γάμο 
Γενικά φέρεται με αγάπη 
Αλλά σε αυτό το θέμα διαφωνούμε
Θεωρεί πως το καλό είναι μια κοπέλα να έχει σχέση και να μην είναι "μόνη" της
Και επειδή κάποτε ήμουν πιο δυσκολη.στο να βγω ραντεβού και απέρριπτα άτομα μου έλεγε "γιατί όχι? " Και τετοια ενώ εξηγούσα γιατί με απωθουσαν

----------


## george1520

> Είναι άτομο της οικογένειας μου
> Έχει κάνει καλό γάμο 
> Γενικά φέρεται με αγάπη 
> Αλλά σε αυτό το θέμα διαφωνούμε
> Θεωρεί πως το καλό είναι μια κοπέλα να έχει σχέση και να μην είναι "μόνη" της
> Και επειδή κάποτε ήμουν πιο δυσκολη.στο να βγω ραντεβού και απέρριπτα άτομα μου έλεγε "γιατί όχι? " Και τετοια ενώ εξηγούσα γιατί με απωθουσαν


Ενώ λες διαφωνείτε ακολουθείς ότι σου λέει. Κάθε μέρα μιλάς με αλλον και κάθε μέρα απογοητευεσαι. Άνοιξες το θέμα και σου λεμε για τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο και εσύ επιμένεις να ασχολησε μόνο με αυτό το κομμάτι (της γνωριμίας κτλ). Είναι σαν και δεν θες να ηρεμήσεις..

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Ενώ λες διαφωνείτε ακολουθείς ότι σου λέει. Κάθε μέρα μιλάς με αλλον και κάθε μέρα απογοητευεσαι. Άνοιξες το θέμα και σου λεμε για τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο και εσύ επιμένεις να ασχολησε μόνο με αυτό το κομμάτι (της γνωριμίας κτλ). Είναι σαν και δεν θες να ηρεμήσεις..


Με τον ψυχικό μου κόσμο θα ασχοληθώ σύντομα με τη βοήθεια ειδικού

----------


## george1520

> Με τον ψυχικό μου κόσμο θα ασχοληθώ σύντομα με τη βοήθεια ειδικού



Μέχρι τότε τον βάζεις στην άκρη και τον καταστρέφεις καθημερινά.. 

Αν ήμασταν σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ θα καθόμουν εδώ και θα σου έλεγα τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις για να κερδίσεις ένα άντρα.. Αλλά επειδή είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας δεν θα πω κάτι άλλο και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να δεις αυτά που σου έλεγα και να ασχοληθείς πραγματικά με τον εαυτό σου. Τότε θα είσαι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη. Αν ποτέ ανοίξεις θέμα που θα θες γνώμη όσο αφορά ψυχικό σου κοσμο τότε θα ξανά σχολιάσω.

----------


## Miliva21

> Τελικά έστειλα σε κάποιον που φλερταραμε λίγο από κοντά πριν 1,5 χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο
> Στο μεταξύ αυτός είχε σχέση αλλά μάλλον χώρισε (δεν έχει φωτό με την κοπέλα, εκείνη όμως έχει φωτό προφίλ μαζί του)
> 
> Έστειλα ένα απλό τι κάνεις, που βρίσκεσαι 
> Και εκείνος άρχισε πέσιμο
> Άρα μάλλον όντως χώρισε? Δεν ρώτησα ευθέως
> Μου πρότεινε να βρεθούμε σπίτι του
> Αλλά εγώ αρνήθηκα, είπα όχι ακόμα
> 
> ...


Α καλά τρία πουλάκια κάθονται......

----------


## Eagle guy

> Είναι άτομο της οικογένειας μου
> Έχει κάνει καλό γάμο 
> Γενικά φέρεται με αγάπη 
> Αλλά σε αυτό το θέμα διαφωνούμε
> Θεωρεί πως το καλό είναι μια κοπέλα να έχει σχέση και να μην είναι "μόνη" της
> Και επειδή κάποτε ήμουν πιο δυσκολη.στο να βγω ραντεβού και απέρριπτα άτομα μου έλεγε "γιατί όχι? " Και τετοια ενώ εξηγούσα γιατί με απωθουσαν


Γιατί ο κόσμος (αλλά και εσύ) έχει τέτοια κάψα με το να έχουν όλοι σχέση? Κάποιοι δεν είναι φτιαγμένοι για αυτό, και όλοι είναι φτιαγμένοι να μπορούν να ζουν καλά και χωρίς σχέση (άλλο αν μια σχέση τους δίνει περισσότερη ευτυχία). Γιατί έχεις λυσσάξει με το να βρεις σχέση? Συνήθως όσο κυνηγάς κάτι με λύσσα δεν έρχεται, και έρχεται όταν χαλαρώσεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

γιατι δεν ψαχνεις ενα αγορι απο καποια εκκλησια, εχει παιδια οπου δεν θα σε κοιτανε μονο για σεξ, δεν θα τους ενδιαφρει μονο η εμφανηση σου αλλα θα νιαστουν για την εσωτερικη σου ομορφια, για την ψυχη σου.Δοκιμασε και εκει που ξερεις? ειναι αγορια της ηλικιας σου, απλα, με σκεψεις σοβαρες και που θα μπορουες να κανεις ακομα και γαμο μαζι τους! 
Ειαν παιδια, σοβαρα, να σαν εμενα πριν δεκα χρονια καπως.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Τελικά το λύσαμε το μυστήριο

Έχει κοπέλα και από εμένα θέλει σεξ
Αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε απόψε πιο πολύ κι άρχισε η κουβέντα να πηγαίνει στο σεξουαλικό και να ζητάει φωτό και βίντεο κλήσεις

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί ο κόσμος (αλλά και εσύ) έχει τέτοια κάψα με το να έχουν όλοι σχέση? Κάποιοι δεν είναι φτιαγμένοι για αυτό, και όλοι είναι φτιαγμένοι να μπορούν να ζουν καλά και χωρίς σχέση (άλλο αν μια σχέση τους δίνει περισσότερη ευτυχία). Γιατί έχεις λυσσάξει με το να βρεις σχέση? Συνήθως όσο κυνηγάς κάτι με λύσσα δεν έρχεται, και έρχεται όταν χαλαρώσεις.


Σε μένα το λες ;; 

.......

----------


## Miliva21

> Τελικά το λύσαμε το μυστήριο
> 
> Έχει κοπέλα και από εμένα θέλει σεξ
> Αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε απόψε πιο πολύ κι άρχισε η κουβέντα να πηγαίνει στο σεξουαλικό και να ζητάει φωτό και βίντεο κλήσεις


Ε προφανώς αφού έχει κοπελα τι άλλο θα ήθελε.....

Κοίτα... το πας λάθος...

Όπως σου είπαν....πας και πέφτεις στους ακατάλληλους..
Σε ανθρώπους που είναι σε σχέση σε ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν σχέση (τουλάχιστον από σένα) η στη καλύτερη σε ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι εσυ γι αυτούς 

Όταν πας σε άντρες που σου αρέσουν και είναι διαθέσιμοι θα έχεις περισσότερες ελπίδες λογικά 

Και κτ άλλο...
Λες ο ένας δεν με τρελαίνει...Ο άλλος Όχι.....

Μήπως εσύ τελικά υποτιμάς όποιον άντρα σου δείξει ενδιαφέρον λόγω χαμηλής αυτοπεποίθησης;
Πχ σκέφτεσαι "Αυτός με θέλει.....άρα για να θέλει εμένα μάλλον είναι βαρετός η κάτι πάει λάθος με αυτόν" ενώ άμα τον δεις με άλλη τσουπ τον βλέπεις κελεπούρι

----------


## Eagle guy

> Σε μένα το λες ;; 
> 
> .......


Στη θεματοθέτρια το λέω

----------


## Remedy

> Τελικά το λύσαμε το μυστήριο
> 
> Έχει κοπέλα και από εμένα θέλει σεξ
> Αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε απόψε πιο πολύ κι άρχισε η κουβέντα να πηγαίνει στο σεξουαλικό και να ζητάει φωτό και βίντεο κλήσεις


απο που το εμαθες οτι εχει κοπελα; στο ειπε ο ιδιος;

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Ε προφανώς αφού έχει κοπελα τι άλλο θα ήθελε.....
> 
> Κοίτα... το πας λάθος...
> 
> Όπως σου είπαν....πας και πέφτεις στους ακατάλληλους..
> Σε ανθρώπους που είναι σε σχέση σε ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν σχέση (τουλάχιστον από σένα) η στη καλύτερη σε ανθρώπους που δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι εσυ γι αυτούς 
> 
> Όταν πας σε άντρες που σου αρέσουν και είναι διαθέσιμοι θα έχεις περισσότερες ελπίδες λογικά 
> 
> ...



Όχι δεν υποτιμώ αυτούς που μου δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον, ίσα ίσα...

Μα δεν βρίσκω κανέναν που να μου αρέσει, να μην έχει το νου του μόνο στο σεξ και να είναι διαθέσιμος. Μέχρι τότε τι να κάνω? Να μεινω με σταυρωμένα χέρια και να μην βγαίνω με κανέναν?

Επίσης είναι και το ποσό σου αρέσει κάποιος... Αν μου άρεσε τρέλα θα έκανα κάτι και ας είχε και κοπέλα. Ξέρω δηλαδή έναν τύπο που θα έκανα κάτι μαζί του κι ας έχει σχέση...
Αν κάποιος δεν με.πολυψηνει δεν ρισκάρω κιόλας να μπλέξω...

----------


## Lemonpie5

> απο που το εμαθες οτι εχει κοπελα; στο ειπε ο ιδιος;


Είδα στο φβ ότι δεν είχε φωτό με την κοπέλα του.
Εκείνη όμως είχε φωτό προφίλ και άλλες φωτό μαζί του. 
Τον ρώτησα και ευθέως και άλλαζε θέμα.
Τον ξαναρωτησα και είπε "ε εντάξει δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό", ενώ είναι μαζί 1,5 χρόνο και αυτή ανεβάζει γλυκολογα

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Γιατί ο κόσμος (αλλά και εσύ) έχει τέτοια κάψα με το να έχουν όλοι σχέση? Κάποιοι δεν είναι φτιαγμένοι για αυτό, και όλοι είναι φτιαγμένοι να μπορούν να ζουν καλά και χωρίς σχέση (άλλο αν μια σχέση τους δίνει περισσότερη ευτυχία). Γιατί έχεις λυσσάξει με το να βρεις σχέση? Συνήθως όσο κυνηγάς κάτι με λύσσα δεν έρχεται, και έρχεται όταν χαλαρώσεις.


Γιατί όπως είπες ο κόσμος σε αντιμετωπίζει κάπως αν δεν έχεις σχέση. Ή θα σε κριτικάρει ή θα σε "λυπάται" και θα λέει μαλακίες του στυλ " που θα πάει, θα γνωρίσεις κι εσύ κάποιον καλό, θα σου τύχει και εσένα" λες και είσαι κανένα κακόμοιρο
Επίσης επειδή όταν ήμουν μικρή είχα μηδενική αυτοπεποίθηση ( βασικά μέχρι και πριν 3 χρόνια, όχι μόνο μικρή) δεν είχα κάνει τίποτα με κανέναν, και τώρα που νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό.μου.θελω να αποδείξω ότι μπορώ

----------


## Remedy

> Είδα στο φβ ότι δεν είχε φωτό με την κοπέλα του.
> Εκείνη όμως είχε φωτό προφίλ και άλλες φωτό μαζί του. 
> Τον ρώτησα και ευθέως και άλλαζε θέμα.
> Τον ξαναρωτησα και είπε "ε εντάξει δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό", ενώ είναι μαζί 1,5 χρόνο και αυτή ανεβάζει γλυκολογα


και δεν τον ρωτησες τι θελει απο εσενα, αφου σου λεει φατσα- φορα οτι εχει κοπελα;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το τι ήθελε από εμένα φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα από ένα σημείο και μετά.
Άρχισε τα σεξουαλικά "υπονοούμενα" ( όχι ακριβώς υπονοούμενα, αφού τα έλεγε ευθέως) και εγώ τον έπαιρνα στο ψιλο, έδειχνα τα μηνύματα σε αυτό το άτομο από την οικογένειά μου και γελούσαμε... Στο τέλος είπα ότι πάω να κοιμηθώ και τερμάτισα την συνομιλία, ενώ εκείνος ζητούσε βιντεοκλήση για 4η φορά!

Ξαναρωτησα αυτό το κοντινό μου ατομο αν εξακολουθεί να επιμένει να βγω μαζί του και μου λέει "γιατί όχι? Εδώ έχεις βγει και έχεις βγει..."
Λέω τι εννοεις? Ότι βγαίνω με όποιον να ναι
Και λέει " εννοώ ότι έχεις βγει με άτομα που δεν πήγε καλά"

Και είπα ότι τελικά όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα θέλουν, απλώς κάποιοι το παίζουν σοβαροί και δεν το δείχνουν αμέσως. Και τότε καταλαβε ότι μάλλον έχω δίκιο και δεν ξαναείπε τιποτα

----------


## Remedy

> Το τι ήθελε από εμένα φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα από ένα σημείο και μετά.
> Άρχισε τα σεξουαλικά "υπονοούμενα" ( όχι ακριβώς υπονοούμενα, αφού τα έλεγε ευθέως) και εγώ τον έπαιρνα στο ψιλο, έδειχνα τα μηνύματα σε αυτό το άτομο από την οικογένειά μου και γελούσαμε... Στο τέλος είπα ότι πάω να κοιμηθώ και τερμάτισα την συνομιλία, ενώ εκείνος ζητούσε βιντεοκλήση για 4η φορά!
> 
> Ξαναρωτησα αυτό το κοντινό μου ατομο αν εξακολουθεί να επιμένει να βγω μαζί του και μου λέει "γιατί όχι? Εδώ έχεις βγει και έχεις βγει..."
> Λέω τι εννοεις? Ότι βγαίνω με όποιον να ναι
> Και λέει " εννοώ ότι έχεις βγει με άτομα που δεν πήγε καλά"
> 
> *Και είπα ότι τελικά όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα θέλουν, απλώς κάποιοι το παίζουν σοβαροί και δεν το δείχνουν αμέσως.* Και τότε καταλαβε ότι μάλλον έχω δίκιο και δεν ξαναείπε τιποτα


ρε συ λεμον...
τα εχεις μπερδεμενα στο μυαλο σου.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΟΙ.
το να θελει σεξ καποιος δεν ειναι κακο. το κακο ειναι να εξαπατα , και να σε παραμυθιαζει οτι θελει κι αλλα πραγματα, ενω εχει ηδη σχεση!
μπορει να ξεκινησει θελοντας σεξ, κι αν του αρεσει η προσωπικοτητα σου (και το σεξ) να θελησει κι αλλα πραγματα και να καταληξετε με σχεση.
μπορει και να μην θελησει τπτ παραπανω, ακομα κι αν ειναι ελευθερος και μετα το σεξ να απομακρυνθει γιατι ξενερωσε.
αν ομως ειναι δεσμευμενος ΕΚ ΠΡΟΟΙΜΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕΞ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ. δεν υπαρχει αν και αν...

επομενως αν και οταν βγεις με δεσμευμενο, το αποδεχεσαι οτι δεν προκειται να γινει τπτ παραπανω απο ξεπετα, δεν χρειαζεται να προβληματιζεσαι.
ο φιλος/συγγενης σου που σε προτρεπει να βγεις με δεσμευμενο, προφανως δεν σου λεει να κανεις σχεση... σου λεει να πας για να μαζεψεις εμπειριες που μας ελεγες εδω, αν τυχον εχεις πει τα ιδια και σε εκεινον.
διοτι αν σου λεει να βγεις με δεσμευμενο μηπως κανεις σχεση, ειναι κουτος...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μου είπε αν θέλω να βγω για την πλάκα μου, αλλά να μην πάω σπίτι του, ούτε να του καθίσω.

Δεν είναι κακό να θέλουν σεξ
Αλλά γιατί να μιλάμε μια χαρά και μόλις πέφτει φιλι μετά κατευθείαν το μυαλό τους να πηγαίνει στο σεξ χωρίς να λέμε τιποτα άλλο?
Δηλαδή μιλούσαμε απλά για να με ρίξουν?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Μου είπε αν θέλω να βγω για την πλάκα μου, αλλά να μην πάω σπίτι του, ούτε να του καθίσω.
> 
> Δεν είναι κακό να θέλουν σεξ
> Αλλά γιατί να μιλάμε μια χαρά και μόλις πέφτει φιλι μετά κατευθείαν το μυαλό τους να πηγαίνει στο σεξ χωρίς να λέμε τιποτα άλλο?
> Δηλαδή μιλούσαμε απλά για να με ρίξουν?


 εαν περνας και εσυ καλα για πιο λογο να ξενερωνεις?? τι το κακο εχει το σεξ? ειδικα στην ηλικια σου? Προσπαθησαι να χαρεις τα νιατα σου οσο μπορεις!! χωρις κομπλεξ , χωρις κοληματα! .
Βεβαια να πηγαινεις κι καμι βολτα στην εκκλησια, καλο θα σου κανει, να φευγουν οι τυψεις! να κοινωνεις, να εξωμολογησαι ωστε να κρατας το κακο και το "ματι" μακρια απο εσενα και την ομορφια σου.

----------


## george1520

> εαν περνας και εσυ καλα για πιο λογο να ξενερωνεις?? τι το κακο εχει το σεξ? ειδικα στην ηλικια σου? Προσπαθησαι να χαρεις τα νιατα σου οσο μπορεις!! χωρις κομπλεξ , χωρις κοληματα! .
> Βεβαια να πηγαινεις κι καμι βολτα στην εκκλησια, καλο θα σου κανει, να φευγουν οι τυψεις! να κοινωνεις, να εξωμολογησαι ωστε να κρατας το κακο και το "ματι" μακρια απο εσενα και την ομορφια σου.


Ρε Γιωργο έλεος.. Φτάνει. Μάθε την σημασία του χριστινισμου και μετά έλα να μιλήσεις.. Κανεις μια ζωή ο Θεός ξέρει τι και μπαίνεις μέσα στην εκκλησία και νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι καλά.. Δεν είναι έτσι!! Εσείς όλοι απομακρύνετε τους ανθρώπους από τον Θεό. Με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάτε.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Είπα δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάτι κακό το σεξ
Αλλά όχι να το θέλουν από το πρώτο ραντεβού και να κάνουν λες και δεν είσαι ικανή για τιποτα άλλο.

Μόνο ένας από όσους έχω βγει ήθελε να με γνωρίσει καλύτερα ( ήταν γνωριμία από κοντά, όχι από εφαρμογή) αλλά δεν τον ήθελα καθόλου. Βγήκαμε κάποιες φορές, μήπως αλλάξω γνώμη, όμως τίποτα...

----------


## giorgos panou

κανεις λαθος, γνωριζω ολυ καλα τον χριστιανισμο! Η εννοια της μετανοιας , οπου και εχει τεραστια σημασια στην θρησκεια μας εχει να κανει με το μεγεθως της αμαρτιας! οσο πιο μεγαλη αμαρτια κανεις τοσο πιο εντωνη ειναι η μετανοια! αρα τοσο πιο κοντα ερχεσαι στον ΘΕΟ! ,το μυστηριο της μεταμελειας της αμαρτιας εχει μεγα σημασια!, βεβαια δεν ειναι σωστο αμεσως μετα να ξανα υποπεσεις στην ιδια αμαρτια! Πρεπει να περασουν αρκετοι μηνες!. και καλο ειναι να μην την ξανα κανεις! Αυτο που εχει μεγα σημασια ειναι οταν κανεις καποιο κακο, να το καταλαβεις, μετα να το μετανιωσεις πραγματικα! υστερα να βρεις το θαρρος να ζητησεις συγνωμη εαν το εκανες σε καποιον συνανθρωπο σου, και τελος να το εξωμολογηθεις ωστε να σβηστει τελειως. Εαν υπαρξη αυτη η σειρα πραγματων ειναι σαν να μην το εκανες!
Σχετικα με τον τροπο ζωης, ο Χριστος γυρναγε με τους χειρωτερους, εαν διαβασεις τα ιερα βιβλια θα δεις οτι για αυτο τον κατηγορουσαν ,οτι κανει παρεα με πορνες, με ποτες κρασιου, με τελονες(μαυραγορητες δλδ) γενικα με τον τωτε υποκοσμο. 
Εαν η κοπελα της αρεσει να κανει σεξ, δεν μπορουμε να την αποτρεψουμε! δεν γινετε εαν πρωτα δεν κανει την αμαρτια της, να την νιωσει στο επαρκον,! Μετα ομως πρεπει να ζητησει εξομολογηση, να τα πει ολα! και αμα νιωσει πραγματικη μετανοια ,μπορει και να κοινωνησει! Σαν γινουν ολα αυτα ο ιερεας θα της πει οτι οι αμαρτιες της συγχωρουντε και τελος καλα ολα καλα!!
Ο χριστιανισμς δεν ειναι θρησκεια τιμορικου ηθος! θελει τους ανθρωπους χαρουμενους! καταλαβαινει το οτι εχουμε πιρασμους! και για αυτο μας συγχωρει!!

----------


## Miliva21

> Είπα δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάτι κακό το σεξ
> Αλλά όχι να το θέλουν από το πρώτο ραντεβού και να κάνουν λες και δεν είσαι ικανή για τιποτα άλλο.
> 
> Μόνο ένας από όσους έχω βγει ήθελε να με γνωρίσει καλύτερα ( ήταν γνωριμία από κοντά, όχι από εφαρμογή) αλλά δεν τον ήθελα καθόλου. Βγήκαμε κάποιες φορές, μήπως αλλάξω γνώμη, όμως τίποτα...


Είσαι επιλεκτική και όντως είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις σχέση ....

Σεξ ήθελε γιατί έχει σχέση με άλλη....δλδ τι θα μπορούσε να θέλει... ; 

Πιστεύω πως είναι δύσκολο να πηγαίνεις με το σκεπτικό του η σχέση η τίποτα.....


Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με κάποιον που σου αρέσει και που είναι διαθέσιμος και να δεις που θα πάει 

Μέχρι τότε βγαίνε με άντρες που ξέρεις ότι είναι ελεύθεροι

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι πια επιλεκτική
Έχω κάνει πολλές υποχωρήσεις... Έχω βγει με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καν, που ήταν άνεργοι, ψώνια κλπ και τους άφησα να με φασωσουν κιόλας.

Δεν λέω ή σχεση ή τιποτα, αλλά να μπορούμε να πούμε και μια κουβέντα, να κάνουμε κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από φασωματα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ έτσι σε μια βραδιά...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι πια επιλεκτική
> Έχω κάνει πολλές υποχωρήσεις... Έχω βγει με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καν, που ήταν άνεργοι, ψώνια κλπ και τους άφησα να με φασωσουν κιόλας.
> 
> Δεν λέω ή σχεση ή τιποτα, αλλά να μπορούμε να πούμε και μια κουβέντα, να κάνουμε κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από φασωματα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ έτσι σε μια βραδιά...


και γιατι πρεπει να περασει τοσο πολυ καιρος βρε κοπελα μου? πολυ πουριτανες αποψεις εχεις για τον ερωτα!! 
Εισαι νεα κοπελα και ειναι λογικο τα αγορια οπου ειναι συνομιλικα σου να αναζητουν κατις εφημερο.Το θεμα και η αποφαση ειναι σε εσενα! εσυ αποφασηζεις εαν θα τους δεχτεις, εαν θα τους αφησεις να σε φασοσουν.Εσυ αποφασιζεις το ποιον του ανδρος που θα ειναι διπλα σου, εαν θα ειναι καποιος σοβαρος, καποιος που θα εχει ομορφα και μακροπροθεσμα σοβαρα σχεδια για τον δεσμο σας! Εσυ αποφασιζεις εαν θα βρεις ενα παλικαρι σοβαρο με ενα αντιστοχα σοβαρο προφιλ , με μια κανονικη δουλεια και με σοβαρο (παλυς) σκοπο για εσενα! οπου θα μπορεσεις μεσα απο το περας των χρονων της καθε αυτου σχεσης σας να το επαληθευσεις και εαν δεις οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραματα να προχωρησεις και στον γαμο.Ολα αυτα εξαρτωντε απο την γυναικα! Εσεις αποφασιζετ ποιον θα παρετε κορητσια! Εγω θα σοτ πω απλα μια συμβουλη, η κοινωνια επειδη ειναι λιγο σκληρη, καλο ειναι να προσεχεις μην διαδιδεις οτι εχεις πολλες σχεσεις λογο του οτι μεθαυριο, θα υπαρξουν πολλα κουτσομπολια για εσενα και για την ερωτικη σου ζωη, με αποτελεσμα ενας σοβαρος και καλοπρωερετος νεαρος να φοβηθει να κανει σχεση μαζι σου!

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι πια επιλεκτική
> Έχω κάνει πολλές υποχωρήσεις... Έχω βγει με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καν, που ήταν άνεργοι, ψώνια κλπ και τους άφησα να με φασωσουν κιόλας.
> 
> Δεν λέω ή σχεση ή τιποτα, αλλά να μπορούμε να πούμε και μια κουβέντα, να κάνουμε κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από φασωματα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ έτσι σε μια βραδιά...


Εννοώ επιλεκτική στο να είσαι πιο δεκτική και να σου αρέσει κάποιος 

Εγώ όσες γυναίκες στην ηλικία μας ξέρω που έχουν κάνει πολλές σχέσεις βρίσκουν κάποιον να τους αρέσει λίγο και είναι διαθέσιμες και πρόθυμες χωρίς να ψυριζουν το θέμα....βλέπουν κάποιον(που δεν είναι απαραίτητα ο τύπος που ψάχνει σχέση... και απλά και μόνο χώνονται επειδή τους έδωσε σημασία αυτός) και λένε ντάξει μωρέ μου αρεσει καλός είναι άντε να υπάρχει και λίγο κίνηση.....

Εσύ αντίθετα μπορεί να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι: θέλω κάποιον να ερωτευτώ πολύ....να μην μπορώ να είμαι μακριά του....να νοιάζεται για μένα....να τον σκεφτομαι συνέχεια....να κάνει πράγματα για μένα...να είναι φροντιστικος να έχει υπομονή 

Δεν σου λέω να γίνεις όπως άλλες ...Γιατί δεν είναι η λύση αυτή ....ούτε θα γίνουμε όλοι το ίδιο για να αρέσουμε και να είμαστε ευχαριστημένες...

Απλά τα άκρα είναι απόλυτα κάποιες φορές....Ίσως λίγος αυθορμητισμός παραπανω στη σκέψη και στη δράση να μην βλάπτει...

Εξάλλου μπορεί όλο αυτό το "θέλω να είναι ο κατάλληλος" να το νοιώσεις πολύ αργότερα σε μια σχέση...

Δικαίωμα σου αν δεν θες να κάνεις σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού....όποιος πιέζει και επιμένει για το αντίθετο μην ασχολείσαι!

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν γυναίκες που έκαναν σχέσεις χωρίς να τα προχωράνε όλα γρήγορα 

Ειναι εύκολο να ξενερώσεις με συμπεριφορές εκεί έξω όμως μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν ζητάμε και τα εύκολα ή τα πιο απλά....

----------


## Miliva21

> και γιατι πρεπει να περασει τοσο πολυ καιρος βρε κοπελα μου? πολυ πουριτανες αποψεις εχεις για τον ερωτα!! 
> Εισαι νεα κοπελα και ειναι λογικο τα αγορια οπου ειναι συνομιλικα σου να αναζητουν κατις εφημερο.Το θεμα και η αποφαση ειναι σε εσενα! εσυ αποφασηζεις εαν θα τους δεχτεις, εαν θα τους αφησεις να σε φασοσουν.Εσυ αποφασιζεις το ποιον του ανδρος που θα ειναι διπλα σου, εαν θα ειναι καποιος σοβαρος, καποιος που θα εχει ομορφα και μακροπροθεσμα σοβαρα σχεδια για τον δεσμο σας! Εσυ αποφασιζεις εαν θα βρεις ενα παλικαρι σοβαρο με ενα αντιστοχα σοβαρο προφιλ , με μια κανονικη δουλεια και με σοβαρο (παλυς) σκοπο για εσενα! οπου θα μπορεσεις μεσα απο το περας των χρονων της καθε αυτου σχεσης σας να το επαληθευσεις και εαν δεις οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραματα να προχωρησεις και στον γαμο.Ολα αυτα εξαρτωντε απο την γυναικα! Εσεις αποφασιζετ ποιον θα παρετε κορητσια! Εγω θα σοτ πω απλα μια συμβουλη, η κοινωνια επειδη ειναι λιγο σκληρη, καλο ειναι να προσεχεις μην διαδιδεις οτι εχεις πολλες σχεσεις λογο του οτι μεθαυριο, θα υπαρξουν πολλα κουτσομπολια για εσενα και για την ερωτικη σου ζωη, με αποτελεσμα ενας σοβαρος και καλοπρωερετος νεαρος να φοβηθει να κανει σχεση μαζι σου!


Καταλαβαίνεις την αντίφαση των λεγόμενων σου νομίζω!!!

Από τη μια λες στη θέματοθετρια γιατί να μην ενδώσει στο πρωτο ραντεβού;; και ότι είναι πουριτανη και προβληματική 

Και από την άλλη της λες να μην διαδωσει ότι θα έχει κάνει πολλές σχέσεις γιατί ένας σοβαρός αντρας δεν θα τη πάρει στα σοβαρά !!!!!!!



Ορίστε θέματοθετρια ποιες θέλουν οι άντρες.....τις εύκολες που είναι διαθέσιμες πάντα αλλα μόλις θέλουν γάμο να διατυμπανίζουν πόσο επιλεκτικές και παρθενες είναι χαχαχαχα 

Να πως μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να ξενερώσεις

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ρε παιδιά δεν θέλω το τέλειο,ούτε να περάσει καιρός για να του καθίσω.
Θέλω απλά κάποιον που να μου αρέσει, να νιώθω άνετα μαζί του και να μην με βλέπει απλώς σαν ένα πήδημα. Ούτε απαραίτητα σοβαρή σχέση, ούτε τίποτα. Ας κάνω πρώτα σχέση ή έστω κάτι σαν σχέση και για το σοβαρή βλεπουμε.

Ένα βήμα κάθε φορά.

Καλά για γάμο ούτε καν, με απωθεί εντελώς σαν ιδέα 

Ορίστε, ο φίλος παραπανω λέει ότι θα απέρριπτε 25χρονη που δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει.
Μετά πως να μην αγχώνομαι?

----------


## Miliva21

> Ρε παιδιά δεν θέλω το τέλειο,ούτε να περάσει καιρός για να του καθίσω.
> Θέλω απλά κάποιον που να μου αρέσει, να νιώθω άνετα μαζί του και να μην με βλέπει απλώς σαν ένα πήδημα. Ούτε απαραίτητα σοβαρή σχέση, ούτε τίποτα. Ας κάνω πρώτα σχέση ή έστω κάτι σαν σχέση και για το σοβαρή βλεπουμε.
> 
> Ένα βήμα κάθε φορά.
> 
> Καλά για γάμο ούτε καν, με απωθεί εντελώς σαν ιδέα 
> 
> Ορίστε, ο φίλος παραπανω λέει ότι θα απέρριπτε 25χρονη που δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει.
> Μετά πως να μην αγχώνομαι?


Να μην αγχώνεσαι γτ τα πράγματα στις σχέσεις είναι υποκειμενικά....θα βρεις κάποιον να έχει την ίδια οπτική με σένα 

Δεν είπα ότι ψάχνεις αποκλειστικά το τελειο 

Δεν είναι "τελειο" να θες κάποιον αμ έχετε κάτι μοναδικό και ποιοτικό και όχι απλά να περνάτε την ώρα σας....
Σίγουρα όμως είναι κάτι Πιο δυσκολο που θέλει παραπάνω ψάξιμο και να ξέρεις τι θες και να είσαι και έτοιμη να το βρεις 

Αυτο που είπα είναι ότι ίσως χρειάζεται παραπανω αυθορμητισμό και παιχνίδι και όχι τόση σκέψη........

----------


## Lemonpie5

> μα συγνωμη βρε κουκλα μου, δεν ειναι παραλογω στο 2020 να υπαρχει γυναικα 25 χρονων οπου ειναι εμφανησημη, οπου ειναι ζουμρη και ομορφη οπως εσυ! και να ειναι παρθενα?? δλδ τι εκανε 10 χρονια?? ηταν στην φυλακη?? 10 χρονια χωρις σεξουαλικη επαφη? χωρις ερωτικο δεσμο? μα κατις παραλογο θα υπαρχει, κατις λαθος θα υπαρχει, εχω αδικο ? Αν δεν εχει τουλαχιστον 5-6 σχεσεις ολοκληρωμενες μεσα στα 10 χρονια θα πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιος λογος σοβαρος που δεν τις εκανε. μια κοπελα οπου ζει στην πολη, μεσα σε τοσους ανδρες, και οπου εχει ωραιο κι λυγερο κορμι! να μην εχει εμπειριες ? πειτε μου λεω κατις παραλογο?


Πρώτον δεν ζούσα σε πόλη
Ζούσα σε επαρχία που οι άνθρωποι ήταν ηλίθιοι, σχολίαζαν και δεν με ελκυε κανένας τότε. Μόνο ένα παιδί, με το οποίο φλερταραμε αλλά είχε ήδη σχέση.
Επίσης δεν ήμουν ούτε τόσο όμορφη (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν με θεωρούσα, πράγμα που σε εμποδίζει πολύ να προχωρήσεις σε φλερτ, αν δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση)
Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν άρχισα να βγαίνω με αγόρια συνήθως έπεφτε φιλί και φασωμα από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ήθελαν να ολοκληρώσουμε ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ πραγμα που δεν με έκανε να νιώσω άνετα. 
Εγώ θέλω να γνωρίσω λιγάκι τον άλλο, να νιώσω μια οικειότητα πριν ολοκληρώσω μαζί του. Έτσι δεν λειτουργω. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι αυτό που λέω, σου εξηγω γιατί δεν ολοκλήρωσα.
Ωραίο κορμί έχω φτιάξει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Δεν ήμουν ποτέ χοντρή η κατι τέτοιο, είχα απλά μερικά κιλακια και δεν ήμουν τόσο γυμνασμενη. Απλώς είμαι τελειομανής και για να νιώσω ωραία θέλω να είμαι ακριβώς όπως με ονειρεύομαι.

Όσο για το 10 χρόνια, μάλλον εσύ το θεωρείς νορμάλ.να πηδιομαστε από τα 15. Οκ, δεκτό τι να σου πω....

----------


## george1520

> Πρώτον δεν ζούσα σε πόλη
> Ζούσα σε επαρχία που οι άνθρωποι ήταν ηλίθιοι, σχολίαζαν και δεν με ελκυε κανένας τότε. Μόνο ένα παιδί, με το οποίο φλερταραμε αλλά είχε ήδη σχέση.
> Επίσης δεν ήμουν ούτε τόσο όμορφη (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν με θεωρούσα, πράγμα που σε εμποδίζει πολύ να προχωρήσεις σε φλερτ, αν δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση)
> Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν άρχισα να βγαίνω με αγόρια συνήθως έπεφτε φιλί και φασωμα από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ήθελαν να ολοκληρώσουμε ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ πραγμα που δεν με έκανε να νιώσω άνετα. 
> Εγώ θέλω να γνωρίσω λιγάκι τον άλλο, να νιώσω μια οικειότητα πριν ολοκληρώσω μαζί του. Έτσι δεν λειτουργω. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι αυτό που λέω, σου εξηγω γιατί δεν ολοκλήρωσα.
> Ωραίο κορμί έχω φτιάξει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Δεν ήμουν ποτέ χοντρή η κατι τέτοιο, είχα απλά μερικά κιλακια και δεν ήμουν τόσο γυμνασμενη. Απλώς είμαι τελειομανής και για να νιώσω ωραία θέλω να είμαι ακριβώς όπως με ονειρεύομαι.
> 
> Όσο για το 10 χρόνια, μάλλον εσύ το θεωρείς νορμάλ.να πηδιομαστε από τα 15. Οκ, δεκτό τι να σου πω....


Αυτό θες!!!! Αυτό θα κάνεις!!!!!!! Δεν θα νιώθεις άσχημα για κατι που αφορά το σώμα σου και εσένα.. Αγνόησε τον..

----------


## giorgos panou

Λεμονοπιταμου σου ζητω συγνωμη!! δεν το καταλαβα! αληθεια, νομιζα οτι εχεις κανει ολοκληρωμενες ερωτικες και σεξουαλικες σχεσεις στην ως τωρα ερωτικη σου ζωη.Συγνωμη ,βλεπεις δουλευω κι απο το σπιτι και μπερδευτικα!
Οτι και να παιζει, να ξερεις οτι εαν αναζητας καποιον να σε αγαπησει για την καρδουλα σου ειναι σχεδον βεβαιαο οτι θα γινει ρκει ομως και εσυ να το δειχνεις! με τον τροπο σου να το αναφερεις! 
Εαν εισαι και ομορφουλα οπως λες, τωτες τα πραματα στην πλευρα της προσφορας ανδρων θα ειναι επαρκης και ευκολα, ομως θα ειναι λιγακι πιο δυσκολα στο να μπορεις να ξεχωρησεις ποιοι απο αυους σε θελουν για το κορμι σου η για την ψυχη σου! εκει θα πρεπει να εχεις ολη σου την προσοχη.Υπαρχουν τροποι να το βρησκεις αυτο, ενας τροπος ειναι να τους ψαρωνεις , ωστε να ελεγχεις μετα τις απαντησεις τους.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πρώτον δεν ζούσα σε πόλη
> Ζούσα σε επαρχία που οι άνθρωποι ήταν ηλίθιοι, σχολίαζαν και δεν με ελκυε κανένας τότε. Μόνο ένα παιδί, με το οποίο φλερταραμε αλλά είχε ήδη σχέση.
> Επίσης δεν ήμουν ούτε τόσο όμορφη (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν με θεωρούσα, πράγμα που σε εμποδίζει πολύ να προχωρήσεις σε φλερτ, αν δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση)
> Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν άρχισα να βγαίνω με αγόρια συνήθως έπεφτε φιλί και φασωμα από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ήθελαν να ολοκληρώσουμε ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ πραγμα που δεν με έκανε να νιώσω άνετα. 
> Εγώ θέλω να γνωρίσω λιγάκι τον άλλο, να νιώσω μια οικειότητα πριν ολοκληρώσω μαζί του. Έτσι δεν λειτουργω. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι αυτό που λέω, σου εξηγω γιατί δεν ολοκλήρωσα.
> Ωραίο κορμί έχω φτιάξει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Δεν ήμουν ποτέ χοντρή η κατι τέτοιο, είχα απλά μερικά κιλακια και δεν ήμουν τόσο γυμνασμενη. Απλώς είμαι τελειομανής και για να νιώσω ωραία θέλω να είμαι ακριβώς όπως με ονειρεύομαι.
> 
> Όσο για το 10 χρόνια, μάλλον εσύ το θεωρείς νορμάλ.να πηδιομαστε από τα 15. Οκ, δεκτό τι να σου πω....


 σου ξανα ζητω συγνωμη ,αλλο καταλαβα και προσπαθησα με οσα εγραα να σε καμω να μην εχεις τυψεις.Δεν καταλαβα καλα, νομιζα οτι ζουσες και σε πολη. 
Εαν εισουν σε επαρχια και εαν υπηρχε προβλημα με τον ανδρικο νεανικο πλυθησμο καλα εκανες και δεν εκανες ολοκληρωμενες σχεσεις τωτες.
Σου λεω την γνωμη μου, ως ενας κανονικος ανδρας οπου στην ζωη μου δεν ειχα μεγαλο αριθμο σχσεων-δεσμων ,περι τις 10 ,αλλα σεξουαλικων σχεσεων αρκετα παραπανω,ομως θεωρουμ απο τους ανδρες οπου εχουν μικρο αριθμο εμπεριων, οταν οι πιο πολλοι στην ηλικια μου 39, εχουν παει με πανω απο 50 γυναικες, αρα εγω που εχω παει με λιγο λιγοτερες θεωρουμε απο τους συντιριτικους. 
η γνωμη μου λοιπον ειναι οτι μπορεις να αναζητησεις σχεση μεσο γνωστων, ισως ειναι κατι ασφαλες, για παραδηγμα εναν φιλο μιας ξαδελφης σου, η κατι τετοιο, σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα υπαρχει και ασφαλεια, αλλα και θα μπορεις να γνωριζεις το ποιον του ανδρος. 
Μετα θα μπορουσες απο τον εργασιακο σου χωρο, δεν ξερω αν εργαζεσαι.Η θα μπορουσες ακομα και μεσω ιντερνετ, υπαρχουν σαιτ γνωριμιων οπου μεσα γραφουν λεπτομεριες για τον χαρακτηρα του ο καθε ενας. 
Το οτι δεν εισαι εκθαβοτικα ομορφη ειναι υπρ σου,διοτις ετσι θα μπορεις να διαλεξεις με πιο ειλικρινη κριτιρια απο το να σε ηθελαν καθε αυτου για την εμφανηση σου.

----------


## giorgos panou

To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση (Απειλητικό, υβριστικό μήνυμα)

----------


## Lemonpie5

Συγγνώμη,με κοροϊδεύεις?
Λες δεν είχες καταλάβει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ενώ γράφεις ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό εν έτει 2020 μια ομορφη 25χρονη να είναι παρθένα?
Επίσης πως μπορείς να ξέρεις αν δεν έχω εκθαμβωτική ομορφιά και το λες έτσι?
Με έχεις δει? Μάλλον οχι

----------


## oboro

> Συγγνώμη,με κοροϊδεύεις?
> Λες δεν είχες καταλάβει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ενώ γράφεις ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό εν έτει 2020 μια ομορφη 25χρονη να είναι παρθένα?
> Επίσης πως μπορείς να ξέρεις αν δεν έχω εκθαμβωτική ομορφιά και το λες έτσι?
> Με έχεις δει? Μάλλον οχι


Μα το θεμα ειναι οτι ακριβως επειδη πονταρει στο να εισαι ανασφαλης για αυτο το θεμα, σε πεισμα του τι δειχνει ο καθρεφτης, εκει στοχευει.

Προτεινω να τον βαλεις στη λιστα αγνοησης να ησυχασεις. Αν κανεις κλικ στο ονομα του και επιλεξεις την προβολη προφιλ, στην οθονη που βγαινει αριστερα ειναι η επιλογη για προσθηκη στη λιστα.

Το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δηλαδή στοχεύει στο να νιώσω άσχημα?
Πριν λίγο μια χαρά το κατάφερε πάντως...

Για να το λέτε όλοι μάλλον έτσι κάνει και σε άλλα θέματα? Τι κερδίζει με αυτό?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα το θεμα ειναι οτι ακριβως επειδη πονταρει στο να εισαι ανασφαλης για αυτο το θεμα, σε πεισμα του τι δειχνει ο καθρεφτης, εκει στοχευει.
> 
> Προτεινω να τον βαλεις στη λιστα αγνοησης να ησυχασεις. Αν κανεις κλικ στο ονομα του και επιλεξεις την προβολη προφιλ, στην οθονη που βγαινει αριστερα ειναι η επιλογη για προσθηκη στη λιστα.
> 
> Το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα.


Έγραψε τίποτα για τα θεία σε αυτό το θέμα?

----------


## oboro

> Δηλαδή στοχεύει στο να νιώσω άσχημα?
> Πριν λίγο μια χαρά το κατάφερε πάντως...
> 
> Για να το λέτε όλοι μάλλον έτσι κάνει και σε άλλα θέματα? Τι κερδίζει με αυτό?


Η τοξικοτητα ειναι απο τα πιο περιπλοκα θεματα στην ψυχολογια. Το ζητουμενο περισσοτερο ειναι να γνωριζεις, πως τετοια ατομα υπαρχουν. Αν και λιγοι, εχουν κατα κανονα πολλα θυματα. Και τα εχουν επιλεξει πολυ προσεκτικα.

Ο λογος που "τρεχουμε απο πισω του" ειναι πως εκεινος τρεχει πρωτος σε θεματα και προσφερει αυτο το δελεαστικα δηλητηριωδες μιγμα με τις απαντησεις του. Πρωτα σε καλοπιανει και μετα τσαααααακ. Ιν δε μπολζ.

Εγω τον "πρωτογνωρισα" οταν σε θρεντ κοπελας με αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο, τις προτεινε μεθοδους να το κανει "πιο αποτελεσματικα". Μετα απο τα γλυκολογα, ασφαλως. Αυτο, πριν απο 14 μηνες...

Για αυτο σας λεω... Αγνοηση και παλι αγνοηση.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δηλαδή στοχεύει στο να νιώσω άσχημα?
> Πριν λίγο μια χαρά το κατάφερε πάντως...
> 
> Για να το λέτε όλοι μάλλον έτσι κάνει και σε άλλα θέματα? Τι κερδίζει με αυτό?


προσπαθησαι να εχεις δικη σου κρηση και οχι απο αλλους. Εγω καταλαβα αλλο πραγμα για αυτο κι το διεγραψα το μηνυμα πριν.Θα στο ξανα πω, κι τελος.Η εξωτερικη εμφανηση ειναι διπλο θεμα και καλο αλλα κι κακο.Απο την μια εαν εισαι ομορφη εχεις παραπανω προσφορες, δλδ στην πεφτουν πιο πολλοι , αλλα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ποιος πραγματικα σε θελει για τον εσωτερικο σου κοσμο και ποιος οχι.Απο την αλλη αν δεν εισαι αρκετα ομορφη, μπορει να μην εχεις πολλες προσφορες, αλλα ειναι ευκολοτερο να διακρινεις ποιος πραγματικα σε θελει για την ψυχησου!.
Πιστευε οτι θες για εμενα, Ο τυπος απο πανω εχει φαει κολλημα μαζι μου αυτην την εβδομαδα εαν δεις τα μυνηματα του ολα ειναι ακολουθα των δικων μου! μην το παιρνεις σοβαρα, αν θες μπορεις να το διαπιστωεις και μονη σου απο το ιστορικο των μυνηματων του, θα ανατριχιασεις σαν δεις οτι ολα τα τελευταια 25 μηνυματα του εχουν σχεση με εμενα. Ο τυπος τελικα βρηκαμε οτι εχει ξανα μπει στο φορουμ αλλα με αλλο λογαριασμο και κανει ολο τα ιδια

----------


## Eagle guy

> Ρε παιδιά δεν θέλω το τέλειο,ούτε να περάσει καιρός για να του καθίσω.
> Θέλω απλά κάποιον που να μου αρέσει, να νιώθω άνετα μαζί του και να μην με βλέπει απλώς σαν ένα πήδημα. Ούτε απαραίτητα σοβαρή σχέση, ούτε τίποτα. Ας κάνω πρώτα σχέση ή έστω κάτι σαν σχέση και για το σοβαρή βλεπουμε.
> 
> Ένα βήμα κάθε φορά.
> 
> Καλά για γάμο ούτε καν, με απωθεί εντελώς σαν ιδέα 
> 
> Ορίστε, ο φίλος παραπανω λέει ότι θα απέρριπτε 25χρονη που δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει.
> Μετά πως να μην αγχώνομαι?


Μην αγχώνεσαι για αυτό, γιατί στις γυναίκες (ειδικά στις εμφανίσημες) συγχωρούνται οι όποιες "αδυναμίες" (για την κοινωνία, όχι για μένα), όπως το να μην έχεις ολοκληρώσει σε προχωρημένη ηλικία. Συνήθως ο άντρας είναι αυτός που τον αποφεύγουν οι γυναίκες αν δεν έχει εμπειρίες, ενώ τον θέλουν αν έχει πολλές εμπειρίες και αν τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο έχει κοπέλα (το χω γράψει και αλλού, τον βλέπουν ως "κυρίαρχο αρσενικό" κλπ). Ίσως και να είσαι ντεμισέξουαλ ή κάτι τέτοιο και να μη σου βγαίνει να ολοκληρώσεις με κάποιον που δεν έχεις συναισθηματικό δεσμό. Εγώ ας πούμε δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα σεξουαλικό, είμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος από σένα και πλέον δε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω και τίποτα, γιατί μάλλον είμαι ασέξουαλ και σίγουρα είμαι μοναχικός.

----------


## Sonia

Αν αναφέρεσαι για το περιστατικό που περιέγραψες πριν λίγες σελίδες, δεν σε απέρριψε όμως ρε lemonpie, απλά το αφήσατε και οι δύο και πάγωσε.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όταν αποχαιρετιστηκαμε του είπα να μου στείλει αυτός αν θέλει
Και δεν ξαναμιλησαμε
Απόρριψη δεν είναι κι αυτό κατά μία έννοια?

Και δεν θέλω να του στείλω εγώ. Φοβαμαι μην ξεφτιλιστω.

----------


## george1520

> και γιατι πρεπει να περασει τοσο πολυ καιρος βρε κοπελα μου? πολυ πουριτανες αποψεις εχεις για τον ερωτα!! 
> Εισαι νεα κοπελα και ειναι λογικο τα αγορια οπου ειναι συνομιλικα σου να αναζητουν κατις εφημερο.Το θεμα και η αποφαση ειναι σε εσενα! εσυ αποφασηζεις εαν θα τους δεχτεις, εαν θα τους αφησεις να σε φασοσουν.Εσυ αποφασιζεις το ποιον του ανδρος που θα ειναι διπλα σου, εαν θα ειναι καποιος σοβαρος, καποιος που θα εχει ομορφα και μακροπροθεσμα σοβαρα σχεδια για τον δεσμο σας! Εσυ αποφασιζεις εαν θα βρεις ενα παλικαρι σοβαρο με ενα αντιστοχα σοβαρο προφιλ , με μια κανονικη δουλεια και με σοβαρο (παλυς) σκοπο για εσενα! οπου θα μπορεσεις μεσα απο το περας των χρονων της καθε αυτου σχεσης σας να το επαληθευσεις και εαν δεις οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραματα να προχωρησεις και στον γαμο.Ολα αυτα εξαρτωντε απο την γυναικα! Εσεις αποφασιζετ ποιον θα παρετε κορητσια! Εγω θα σοτ πω απλα μια συμβουλη, η κοινωνια επειδη ειναι λιγο σκληρη, καλο ειναι να προσεχεις μην διαδιδεις οτι εχεις πολλες σχεσεις λογο του οτι μεθαυριο, θα υπαρξουν πολλα κουτσομπολια για εσενα και για την ερωτικη σου ζωη, με αποτελεσμα ενας σοβαρος και καλοπρωερετος νεαρος να φοβηθει να κανει σχεση μαζι σου!


Ο διαχειριστής κράτησε το σχόλιο του Γιώργου και έφυγε τα δικά μας σχόλια. Γιατί? Η θεματοθετρια διάβασε την άποψη του κυριου για τις κοπέλες που δεν έχουν ολοκληρωσει ενώ ήξερε το θέμα που έχει πάνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο θέλω να φύγω από το φόρουμ. Για κατι τύπους σαν τον Γιώργο και για τον τρόπο που τον αντιμετωπίζει η διαχείριση..

----------


## giorgos panou

> Όταν αποχαιρετιστηκαμε του είπα να μου στείλει αυτός αν θέλει
> Και δεν ξαναμιλησαμε
> Απόρριψη δεν είναι κι αυτό κατά μία έννοια?
> 
> Και δεν θέλω να του στείλω εγώ. Φοβαμαι μην ξεφτιλιστω.


 ημαρτον!! δεν λεγετε ξεφτυλα αυτο το πραγμα!! Η εκφραση των συναισθηματικων σου καταστασεων ειναι τιμη σου!! και ισα ισα που θα το κανεις να νιωσει ντροπη αυτος!! διοτις σαν ανδρας αυτος επρεπε πρωτα να ξεκαθαρησει τα πραματα!
Αυτο που με μπερδευει λιγο, ειναι ο τροπος που ανταπαντας ,εδω, στα μηνυματα.

----------


## george1520

> ημαρτον!! δεν λεγετε ξεφτυλα αυτο το πραγμα!! Η εκφραση των συναισθηματικων σου καταστασεων ειναι τιμη σου!! και ισα ισα που θα το κανεις να νιωσει ντροπη αυτος!! διοτις σαν ανδρας αυτος επρεπε πρωτα να ξεκαθαρησει τα πραματα!
> Αυτο που με μπερδευει λιγο, ειναι ο τροπος που ανταπαντας ,εδω, στα μηνυματα.


Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να γνωριζε ένα καλό παιδί που πάει εκκλησία.. Αυτοί άκουσα στέλνουν μηνύματα. Ή όχι?

----------


## Lemonpie5

George 1520
Χωρίς πλάκα, μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση
Χαχαχα

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να γνωριζε ένα καλό παιδί που πάει εκκλησία.. Αυτοί άκουσα στέλνουν μηνύματα. Ή όχι?


 πρωτο μηνυμα που της εστειλα αν θυμουμαι καλα αυτο την προετρεπα, να βρει καποιο παιδι απο εκκλησια, εει αρκετα στην ηλικια της! 
Θα εχει το κεφαλι της ησυχο, διοτις θα ειναι ενας ανδρας σωστος, τυμιος και θα ειναι οτι πρεπει για σοβαρη σχεση! 
Δυστυχως ομως δεν ειναι "της μοδας" για τα νεα παιδια, αλλα κι για τα πιο μεγαλα, βλεπεις το χλευαζουν! οσοι ειμαστε της εκκλησιας ,ειμαστε ξενερωτοι, ειμαστε καθως πρεπει, επειδη κανουμε τον σταυρο μας, επειδη νιαζομαστε για τον συνανθρωπο μας! επειδη προσκινουμε τον κυριο και δεν κανουμε γιογκα!

----------


## george1520

> πρωτο μηνυμα που της εστειλα αν θυμουμαι καλα αυτο την προετρεπα, να βρει καποιο παιδι απο εκκλησια, εει αρκετα στην ηλικια της! 
> Θα εχει το κεφαλι της ησυχο, διοτις θα ειναι ενας ανδρας σωστος, τυμιος και θα ειναι οτι πρεπει για σοβαρη σχεση! 
> Δυστυχως ομως δεν ειναι "της μοδας" για τα νεα παιδια, αλλα κι για τα πιο μεγαλα, βλεπεις το χλευαζουν! οσοι ειμαστε της εκκλησιας ,ειμαστε ξενερωτοι, ειμαστε καθως πρεπει, επειδη κανουμε τον σταυρο μας, επειδη νιαζομαστε για τον συνανθρωπο μας! επειδη προσκινουμε τον κυριο και δεν κανουμε γιογκα!


Εσύ είσαι της εκκλησίας?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ο τύπος νομίζει ότι επειδή δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ψάχνω κάποιον που θα θέλει να μου πιάνει μόνο το χεράκι...
Ότι να ναι

----------


## oboro

Εγω απ' την αλλη, θελω να πιστευω οτι ο γιωργος πανου ειναι σωστος, τιμιος και καθως πρεπει, οχι γιατι ειναι παιδι της εκκλησιας - μα απ' την ατοφια καλοσυνη _της καρδιας του...

...

_(...παλι κλαιω, παναθεμα σας :'-{ )

----------


## george1520

> Ο τύπος νομίζει ότι επειδή δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ψάχνω κάποιον που θα θέλει να μου πιάνει μόνο το χεράκι...
> Ότι να ναι


Αγνόησε ότι είπε ο πανου και επικεντρώσου στο κομμάτι της ψυχολογίας σου για ένα μικρό διάστημα. Μετά θα βρεις σίγουρα κάποιον που θα ταιριαζεις χωρίς να πρέπει να αναλύεις τα πάντα τόσο πολύ.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Πφφ μακαρι

----------


## giorgos panou

Λεμονοπιτα, αληθεια, οταν ειστε μαζι με τον ανθρωπο αυτον, συζητατε? κουβεντιαζετε εκβαθεως τα πραματα? Θελω να πω λεει ο καθε ενας απο τους δυο σας το τι συναισθηματα εχει για τον αλλον εκατεροθεν?
Δεν ξερω, με εχεις μπερδεψει λιγακι, δεν ξερω αν φταιω εγω, η αν ειμαι αλλης φιλοσοφιας σχετικα με την επικοινωνια σε καθε ζευγαρι! 
Συγνωμη που στο λεω, αλλα απαντας αρκετα παραξενα, νομιζω, μπορει να κανω και λαθος, οτι μας κανεις πλακα. η εισαι πολυ πιο μικρη σε ηλικια, γυρο στα 14-16 , η μπορει και ισως εγω να μην σε αντιλαμβανομαι οπωτες και σου ζητω συγνωμη που ασχοληθικα με το προσωπικο ζητημα.

----------


## oboro

Αν θελεις λεμον, ενα σημαντικο μαθημα απο την ολη διενεξη εδω στο φορουμ, ειναι να μη δινεις τοση σημασια στη γνωμη των αλλων. Με εξαιρεση, παντοτε, τα ατομα που εμπιστευεσαι την κριση τους. Δεν τα εχεις βρει ακομα ενδεχομενως, ειναι κι αυτο ομως σημαντικο και αναποσπαστο κομματι της φιλιας, να μπορεις να βρεις ανθρωπους που θα σε βλεπουν και θα σε αποδεχονται οπως εισαι πραγματικα.

----------


## oboro

Α, βλεπω το γυρισε στην τακτικη της υποτιμησης μεσω κατηγοριων για τρολ κλπ. Μιας και δεν του βγηκε η, εχμ, επικοινωνιακη στρατηγικη. Και παλι μην ανησυχεις γιατι και παλι τα ιδια κανει σε ολους. Και σε εμενα πριν λιγες ωρες τετοια ελεγε. τρατζικ.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αν θελεις λεμον, ενα σημαντικο μαθημα απο την ολη διενεξη εδω στο φορουμ, ειναι να μη δινεις τοση σημασια στη γνωμη των αλλων. Με εξαιρεση, παντοτε, τα ατομα που εμπιστευεσαι την κριση τους. Δεν τα εχεις βρει ακομα ενδεχομενως, ειναι κι αυτο ομως σημαντικο και αναποσπαστο κομματι της φιλιας, να μπορεις να βρεις ανθρωπους που θα σε βλεπουν και θα σε αποδεχονται οπως εισαι πραγματικα.


 Μπορευ η μανα σου να σε μεγαλωσε με την λογικη οτι μια ζωη θα κριβεσαι κατω απο την φουστα της! οτι θα εχει αυτη αντι εσυ την αποφαση των επυλογων στην ζωη σου! αλλα εδω, το φορουμ δεν ειναι το σπιτι σου να λες στον καθε εναν πως θα δυαλεγει και το τι θα διαλεγει! Ο καθε χρηστης εχει μονος του την κριση του.Εκτως και αν η συγκεκριμενη δεν μπορει και θελει την καθοδυγηση σου! τωτες να μας το πει να μην γραφουμε ασκοπα, εξαλου οπως βλεπω μονο εγω εμεινα στο θεμα αυτο να γραφω.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Α, βλεπω το γυρισε στην τακτικη της υποτιμησης μεσω κατηγοριων για τρολ κλπ. Μιας και δεν του βγηκε η, εχμ, επικοινωνιακη στρατηγικη. Και παλι μην ανησυχεις γιατι και παλι τα ιδια κανει σε ολους. Και σε εμενα πριν λιγες ωρες τετοια ελεγε. τρατζικ.


 αν δεν κανω λαθος, αν θυμαμαι καλα, οταν ειχες ξανα εμφανηστει εδω, με αλλο ψευδωνυμο, κατις ετρεχε με εσενα και την μανασου, καλα θυμαμαι? ειχατε καποια αρρωστη σχεση? η κατις τετοιο? Ισως εαν μπορεσει καποιος που εχει τροπο να βρεθουν τα παλαια μηνυματα με τον αλλον λογαριασμο σου, να δουμε το προβλημα σου , με την μανα σου! ε? τι λες?

----------


## oboro

(...Τι σου προσαπτω μανα μου...)

----------


## Lemonpie5

Giorgos panou
Λες ένα σωρό άσχετα και κατά τα άλλα εγώ είμαι 15χρονο που κοροϊδεύω
Προσβαλες εμένα και τώρα και άλλο μέλος που αναφέρεσαι και στη μάνα του

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αγνόησε ότι είπε ο πανου και επικεντρώσου στο κομμάτι της ψυχολογίας σου για ένα μικρό διάστημα. Μετά θα βρεις σίγουρα κάποιον που θα ταιριαζεις χωρίς να πρέπει να αναλύεις τα πάντα τόσο πολύ.


 ευ πριν καμια δεκαρια μερες σε μια αλλη κοπελα με παρομοιο προβληματισμο θυμαμαι οτι της ελεγες να κανει ζηλιες με τον φιλο του για να ζηλεψει ο αμεσως ενδιαφερομενος.Γιατι δεν πρωτεινεις τα ιδια και σε αυτην εδω την κοπελα? Στην αλλη οπου ηταν παρομοιο το θεμα της ελεγες να γινει ,,,, τωρα εδω τι της λες δλδ?

----------


## george1520

> ευ πριν καμια δεκαρια μερες σε μια αλλη κοπελα με παρομοιο προβληματισμο θυμαμαι οτι της ελεγες να κανει ζηλιες με τον φιλο του για να ζηλεψει ο αμεσως ενδιαφερομενος.Γιατι δεν πρωτεινεις τα ιδια και σε αυτην εδω την κοπελα? Στην αλλη οπου ηταν παρομοιο το θεμα της ελεγες να γινει ,,,, τωρα εδω τι της λες δλδ?


Ε???? Βάλε λινκ να δω.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Giorgos panou
> Λες ένα σωρό άσχετα και κατά τα άλλα εγώ είμαι 15χρονο που κοροϊδεύω
> Προσβαλες εμένα και τώρα και άλλο μέλος που αναφέρεσαι και στη μάνα του


δεν προσβαλα την μανα του, αυτος ειχε βγει εδω κι τα εγραφε ξεκαθαρα, κι ελεγε πολυ χειροτερα μαλιστα.
Εσυ λεμονοπιτα, αληθεια οσα γραφεις, αστην αρχη ειναι αληθεις ? ιοτις γραφεις πολυ περιεργα πραματα.Παντος ενα εχω να σου πω, οτι ειναι πολυ λυπητερο να κανεις χαβαλε με θεματα τετοια και να περνεις χωρο και χρνο απο καποιο αλλο παιδι οπου εντομεταξυ μπορει να εχει να μας καταθεσει κατις αληθεια σοβαρο.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αν θεωρείς πως κάνω χαβαλε να μην απαντάς καθόλου τότε
Τι ασχολείσαι με το θέμα μου?
Απαντά σε κάποιο σοβαρό

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Sonia

> Όταν αποχαιρετιστηκαμε του είπα να μου στείλει αυτός αν θέλει
> Και δεν ξαναμιλησαμε
> Απόρριψη δεν είναι κι αυτό κατά μία έννοια?
> 
> Και δεν θέλω να του στείλω εγώ. Φοβαμαι μην ξεφτιλιστω.


Μα δεν είναι διαγωνισμός μία ανθρώπινη σχέση το ποιος υποτίθεται θα "ρίξει πρώτος τα μούτρα του" ή θα "ξεφτιλιστεί" ή "είπα μια κουβέντα κι αν δεν με πάρει πρώτος δεν παίρνω ούτε εγώ". Μπορεί με την ίδια λογική απόρριψη να αισθάνεται κι εκείνος που δεν επικοινώνησες εσύ μετά. Όπως σου ανέλυσε αν δεν κάνω λάθος κι ο oboro, εκείνη τη βραδιά παρά την περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και το άλλο μήκος κύματος, αρκετά ανθρώπινα σου φέρθηκε και δεν είδα να σε απορρίψει κάπως. Αν σου άρεσε αρκετά θα σου έλεγα να το κυνηγήσεις, αλλά πιο κάτω είπες ότι δεν ψήνεσαι και πολύ.Άρα όπως το άφησες το θέμα στο φλου χωρίς ούτε να ρίχνεις άκυρο, ούτε να το κυνηγάς, έτσι κάνει κι αυτός. Δεν σε απέρριψε. 

Φαίνεται κι εδώ αυτό που δεν ξέρεις στα αλήθεια τι θες και πως να το βρεις και που αντιδράς περίεργα στις συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων νομίζω, για αυτό είπα και παρακάτω να αφήσεις για λίγο καιρό τα θέματα σχέσεων στην άκρη.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Το ποιος χάλασε το θέμα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα
Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάτε συγγνώμη οι υπόλοιποι
Αρκετά ασχοληθηκαμε νομίζω...

Sonia εγώ όμως του έδωσα το.πρασινο φως να μου ξαναμιλήσει όταν θέλει
Δεν ξέρω, όσο το σκέφτομαι από τη μια μου άρεσε τόσο πολυ στην αρχή , βασικά ήταν αυτός που γουσταρα περισσότερο από όσους έχω κάνει κάτι. Μου φερόταν πολύ ωραία πριν το φιλί. μετά είχε το νου του στο κρεβάτι. Πήγαμε σπίτι του και κατευθείαν όρμησε.
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν με σεβάστηκε, αλλά έκανε σαν να ήθελε μόνο αυτό από εμένα και τίποτα άλλο.
Ήθελα να του προτείνω να καθίσουμε απλά να μιλήσουμε λίγο και δεν το έκανα γιατί φοβήθηκα μήπως ξενερώσει.

----------


## oboro

Μπορει εκεινος να μην το ειδε σαν πρασινο φως ομως, που του ειπες να σε ξαναπαρει. Μπορει να το ειδε σαν κατι τυπικο η απλα "φιλικο".

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μόλις με άφησε με φίλησε και μου είπε "χάρηκα"
Και του είπα " κι εγώ. ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ξαναστείλε μου"

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μόλις με άφησε με φίλησε και μου είπε "χάρηκα"
> Και του είπα " κι εγώ. ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ξαναστείλε μου"


Ισως να ήθελε επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## oboro

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Miliva21

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Giorgos panou και oboro αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι για το θέμα μην κάνετε σποιλ...

Προσπάθει κάποιος να γράψει το θέμα του και κάνετε παράσιτα με το να τσακωνεστε μεταξύ σας 

Η διαχείριση δεν μπορει να κάνει κατι;

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μάθε ορθογραφία πρώτα και μετά μοίραζε προσβολές
Που μάλλον ο άνθρωπος πιθανότερο είναι να γελάσει μαζί σου παρά να θιχτει

----------


## oboro

> Giorgos panou και oboro αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι για το θέμα μην κάνετε σποιλ...
> 
> Προσπάθει κάποιος να γράψει το θέμα του και κάνετε παράσιτα με το να τσακωνεστε μεταξύ σας 
> 
> Η διαχείριση δεν μπορει να κάνει κατι;


Η διαχειριση αποφασισε οτι ο γιωργος πανου ειναι εθνικος θησαυρος, ιερη αγελαδα και τοτεμ-κοντοσουβλι.

υ.γ. την επομενη φορα που θα θελησεις να κρατησεις ισες αποστασεις, φροντισε να κανεις κουοτ και τις δυο πλευρες τουλαχιστον. Να φαινεται και το φαιδρο της ολης προσπαθειας.

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## oboro

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν το ήξερα πως έχει δυσλεξία
Εγώ το παίρνω πίσω το σχόλιο από τη στιγμή που μαθαίνω πως έχει πρόβλημα

Το περιεχόμενο εννοείται είναι άθλιο... Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να το πούμε

Και για να δούμε ένα θετικό από την παρέμβαση του συγκεκριμένου... Είναι ένα τέλειο παράδειγμα που θα μπορούσα να σας δώσω σχετικά με τους ανθρώπους που με περιτριγυριζαν και έκανα παρέα τόσα χρόνια.
Δεν τα έλεγαν ευθέως, αλλά εγώ αυτά έβλεπα πίσω από τα λόγια τους

----------


## Lemonpie5

Γιατί να μην ασχοληθώ ξανά?

Κοίτα, σκέφτομαι μήπως στείλω όταν περάσει όλο αυτό με τον ιό και αν δεν έχω γνωρισει κάτι καλύτερο ως τότε. Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν με θέλει πια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατί να μην ασχοληθώ ξανά?
> 
> Κοίτα, σκέφτομαι μήπως στείλω όταν περάσει όλο αυτό με τον ιό και αν δεν έχω γνωρισει κάτι καλύτερο ως τότε. Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν με θέλει πια


Moυ έδωσε την εντυπωση πως θέλει επιβεβαίωση,μπορεί να κανω και λάθος.
Δεν θέλω να σε παρω στον λαιμό μου.
Μην ακούω για τον ιο.Ηδη είμαι αγχωμένος για ένα ατομο.

----------


## oboro

> Γιατί να μην ασχοληθώ ξανά?
> 
> Κοίτα, σκέφτομαι μήπως στείλω όταν περάσει όλο αυτό με τον ιό και αν δεν έχω γνωρισει κάτι καλύτερο ως τότε. Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν με θέλει πια


Μπορεις να του πεις ακριβως αυτο: οτι λογω ιου δεν μπορεις τωρα, οταν ομως ηρεμησουν τα πραγματα θα ηθελες να βρεθειτε. 

Ξερεις, αν φοβασαι την απορριψη σε σημειο να απορριπτεις καθε θετικο ενδεχομενο, θα καταληγεις παραλυμενη ακριβως οταν ειναι πιο λογικο να ενεργησεις.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Μήπως με περάσει για φοβητσιαρα με τον ιό?
Δεν θέλω να.σκεφτει ότι είμαι υστερική
Πριν λίγες μέρες δεν φοβόμουν
Αλλά τώρα που απαγορεύονται όλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω του κεφαλιού μου
Οι δικοί μου ανησυχούν πολυ

----------


## oboro

Αρα εχεις ηδη αποφασισει οτι δεν ειναι ασφαλες σε αυτη τη φαση. Γιατι να πρεπει να γινεις ελαστικη γυρω απο ενα θεμα που κι εσυ αναγνωριζεις οτι εχει προτεραιοτητα;
Κατι ακομα: σε ενδιαφερει η αποψη που εχει για το θεμα το παιδι αυτο, περα απο το οποιο ενδεχομενο απορριψης; Τι γνωμη θα ειχες για εκεινον αν θεωρουσε πχ υστεριες τα περι πανδημιας, και τι γνωμη θα ειχες αν συμμεριζοταν την ανησυχια σου; Ασχετα απ' το αν εμμεσως θα σε απερριπτε η αποδεχοταν με το να εκφρασει αυτη τη γνωμη. Σαν χαρακτηρας.

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι πια επιλεκτική
> *Έχω κάνει πολλές υποχωρήσεις... Έχω βγει με άτομα που δεν μου άρεσαν καν, που ήταν άνεργοι, ψώνια κλπ και τους άφησα να με φασωσουν κιόλας.*
> 
> Δεν λέω ή σχεση ή τιποτα, αλλά να *μπορούμε να πούμε και μια κουβέντα, να κάνουμε κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από φασωματα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ έτσι σε μια βραδιά...*





> Πρώτον δεν ζούσα σε πόλη
> Ζούσα σε επαρχία που οι άνθρωποι ήταν ηλίθιοι, σχολίαζαν και δεν με ελκυε κανένας τότε. Μόνο ένα παιδί, με το οποίο φλερταραμε αλλά είχε ήδη σχέση.
> Επίσης δεν ήμουν ούτε τόσο όμορφη (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν με θεωρούσα, πράγμα που σε εμποδίζει πολύ να προχωρήσεις σε φλερτ, αν δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση)
> Από εκεί και πέρα, *όταν άρχισα να βγαίνω με αγόρια συνήθως έπεφτε φιλί και φασωμα από το πρώτο ραντεβού και ήθελαν να ολοκληρώσουμε* ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ πραγμα που δεν με έκανε να νιώσω άνετα. 
> *Εγώ θέλω να γνωρίσω λιγάκι τον άλλο, να νιώσω μια οικειότητα πριν ολοκληρώσω μαζί του.* Έτσι δεν λειτουργω. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι αυτό που λέω, σου εξηγω γιατί δεν ολοκλήρωσα.
> Ωραίο κορμί έχω φτιάξει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. *Δεν ήμουν ποτέ χοντρή η κατι τέτοιο, είχα απλά μερικά κιλακια και δεν ήμουν τόσο γυμνασμενη. Απλώς είμαι τελειομανής και για να νιώσω ωραία θέλω να είμαι ακριβώς όπως με ονειρεύομαι.*
> 
> Όσο για το 10 χρόνια, μάλλον εσύ το θεωρείς νορμάλ.να πηδιομαστε από τα 15. Οκ, δεκτό τι να σου πω....





> Το ποιος χάλασε το θέμα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα
> Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάτε συγγνώμη οι υπόλοιποι
> Αρκετά ασχοληθηκαμε νομίζω...
> 
> Sonia εγώ όμως του έδωσα το.πρασινο φως να μου ξαναμιλήσει όταν θέλει
> Δεν ξέρω, όσο το σκέφτομαι από τη μια μου άρεσε τόσο πολυ στην αρχή , βασικά ήταν αυτός που γουσταρα περισσότερο από όσους έχω κάνει κάτι. *Μου φερόταν πολύ ωραία πριν το φιλί. μετά είχε το νου του στο κρεβάτι. Πήγαμε σπίτι του και κατευθείαν όρμησε.*
> *Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν με σεβάστηκε, αλλά έκανε σαν να ήθελε μόνο αυτό από εμένα και τίποτα άλλο.*
> Ήθελα να του προτείνω να καθίσουμε απλά να μιλήσουμε λίγο και δεν το έκανα γιατί φοβήθηκα μήπως ξενερώσει.





> Μόλις *με άφησε με φίλησε και μου είπε "χάρηκα"*
> Και του είπα " κι εγώ. ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ξαναστείλε μου"


βασικα, "χαρηκα" λες οταν θες να την κανεις. αλλιως λες "χαρηκα που γνωριστηκαμε . θελω να σε ξαναδω". το σκετο "χαρηκα", ειναι "αντε γεια!".
κοιτα...
εχει πολλα θεματα το σκεπτικο σου και η συμπεριφορα σου, γι αυτο μπερδευεσαι τοσο και δεν εχεις αυτα που θελεις.

κατ αρχας, ποιος σου ειπε να βγαινεις με ανδρες που δεν σου αρεσουν καν; αυτο ειναι καταναγκαστικα εργα και δειχνει απελπισια . εγω δεν θα εβγαινα με ανδρα που δεν μου αρεσει που να ημπυν 5 χρονια μονη σαν την καλαμια. δειχνει οτι νοιωθεις να εισαι στα αζητητα και αυτο εκπεμπεις καποια στιγμη και στους αλλους.

κι επειτα, τι θα πει οτι ενω δεν γουσταρεις καν "καθοσουν να σε φασωσουν";; τι θα πει "καθοσουν";;;;; οι κοτες καθονται να τις φασωνει ο κοκκορας. οι γυναικες δεν "καθονται". φασωνονται οταν γουσταρουν.

και τριτον, αν δεν ειχες σοβαρο προβλημα εμφανισης οπως μας λες εδω, αλλα καποια λιγα κιλακια που ηθελες να ξεφορτωθεις, στο υπογραφω οπου θελεις, οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν τα λιγα (λεμε) αυτα κιλα, και αποδειξη ειναι οτι και τωρα που τα εχασες και γυμναστηκες δεν ερχεται η πολυποθητη σχεση.
το προβλημα ειναι στην συμπεριφορα σου.
πιο αναλυτικα θα στα πει ο ψυχ που θα πειτε και περισσοτερα, αλλα να σου πω καποια βασικα εκτος απο τα "καθισματα"και τις "υποχωρησεις".

το βασικο προβλημα με τις γνωριμιες που κανεις ειναι οτι στελνεις λαθος μηνυματα και μαλιστα αντικρουομενα.
οταν δεν ξερεις καν τον αλλον, και ερχεται να σου μιλησει επειδη εβαλες μια φωτο με μαγιω, για το σεξ θα σου μιλησει. για τι θες να σου μιλησει; για αστροφυσικη;
αλλα πες οτι το ξεπερναμε αυτο. ας εχεις φωτο με μαγιω, πιανεις κουβεντα με εναν αγνωστο στο ιντερνετ και βγαινετε, μιλατε για εσας.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο το σεξ, ουτε στο πρωτο ουτε στο δευτερο, ουτε ποτέ αν δεν το θελησεις κι εσυ πραγματικα. δεν υπογραφεις καποιο συμβολαιο επειδη βγηκατε οτι θα αυτωθειτε κιολας! αυτο μας ελειπε, οποιον γνωριζουμε να του καθομαστε (που λες κι εσυ) για να μην ζητησει τα λεφτα του πισω!

το λαθος που κανεις εσυ , επειδη δεν εχεις κανει ακομα σεξ, ειναι οτι θεωρεις το φασωμα κατι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ διαφορετικο απο το σεξ. 
εκει γινεται το μπερδεμα και φευγουν.
ενας ανθρωπος ενεργος σεξουαλικα, ειτε ανδρας ειτε γυναικα, οταν φτασει στο φασωμα, ειναι διατεθιμενος/επιθυμει να κανει σεξ. δεν φασωνεται καποιος (πανω απο 17 χρονων) για να παει μετα σπιτι του, ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν τον ξενερωσει στο φασωμα, οποτε οχι μονο παει σπιτι του αλλα εξαφανιζεται.
οταν εσυ φασωνεσαι με τον αλλο και δεν προχωρας, αφενος τους ξενερωνεις, αφετερου δινεις το μηνυμα οτι δεν γουσταρεις και πολυ, η οτι θεωρεις το σεξ ανταλλαξιμο με σχεση η γαμο και επισης ξενερωνουν. 
καταλαβες τωρα;
αυτα ειναι τα αντιφατικα μηνυματα που δινεις.
φασωνεσαι και μετα παραπονιεσαι οτι θελουν αμεσα σεξ. ε σεξ θα θελουν αφου ταβλωσαν ρε κοπελια! τι να θελουν; να κανελωσετε το ριζογαλο;;

αλλα το σεξ δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο, ειπαμε. δικαιουσαι να μην εισαι ετοιμη ουτε εκεινη τη φορα ουτε την επομενη ουτε καμια αν δεν γουσταρεις.
αλλα αν δεν γουσταρεις σεξ, δεν φασωνεσαι.
αυτο ειναι το θεμα
το φασωμα χωρις σεξ, ισχυει μονο στο γυμνασιο. οι ενηλικες φασωνονται οταν θελουν να κανουν σεξ. να στο πω ξεκαθαρα, για να μην προβληματιζεσαι.

ΕΚΤΟΣ , αν σε καποιον εχεις ξεκαθαρισει οτι δεν εχεις κανει σεξ, και το πατε οσο αργα θελεις . τοτε μονο δεν θα του φανει περιεργο να φασωνεσαι χωρις να θελεις σεξ.
διαφορετικα η θα νομιζει οτι εισαι γεια σου, η θα νομιζει οτι τον απορριπτεις.
αυταααα.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Βγαίνω και με άτομα που δεν μου αρέσουν για επιβεβαιωση και για εμπειρίες.

Δηλαδή αν δεν θέλω ακόμα σεξ να μην φασωνομαι καν?
Στους δύο τελευταίους εξήγησα πως δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει και μου είπαν δεν πειράζει, ας μην κάνουμε σεξ αλλά ήθελαν επίμονα προκαταρκτικά για εκείνο το βράδυ.

Τώρα μου ρίχνονται πάλι δύο άτομα.
Ένας που είχαμε φασωθεί παλιά και όποτε θέλει σεξ με θυμάται και μου στέλνει (δεν του έχω πει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει και δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι μαζί του)
Και ένας από το παλιό γυμναστηριο που πήγαινα και τον ανέφερα και πιο πάνω. Και στέλνει μηνύματα που πάνε στο σεξουαλικό και θέλει να βρεθούμε σε σπίτι. Εγώ απαντάω απλά για να παίρνω επιβεβαιωση , όμως του το αναβαλω συνέχεια. Και εκείνος επιμένει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Με αυτούς τους 2,εσύ τι θα ηθελες?
(πέραν της επιβεβαίωσης)

----------


## Lemonpie5

Από τους συγκεκριμένους δύο τίποτα.
Δεν θέλω δηλαδή ούτε για φάση
Ίσως τους αφήσω για να βγω σαν έσχατη λύση

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Από τους συγκεκριμένους δύο τίποτα.
> Δεν θέλω δηλαδή ούτε για φάση
> Ίσως τους αφήσω για να βγω σαν έσχατη λύση


Γενικά δεν παίζει κάποιος άλλος γύρω σου που να μην θέλει εξ αρχης σεξ?

Και ελπίζω να ηρεμησες χθες από τον Πάνου.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Κανένας απολύτως...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανένας απολύτως...


Κρίμα.Μην τα παρατας πάντως περί γκομενικού.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν τα παρατάω.
Προσπαθώ κι αυτό είναι που με στενοχωρει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Kράτα σαν θετικό όμως ότι για να ''κερδίζεις'' βλέμματα,αρέσεις.

Ξέρω ότι δεν σου αρκεί αυτο,αλλά είναι θετικό.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Αυτό μου δίνει θάρρος
Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι έχω ξεθαρρεψει με το φλερτ,έχω αποκτησει κάποιες εμπειρίες και νιώθω ότι τουλάχιστον εμφανισιακά μετράω 
Επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές που με έκριναν σίγουρα δεν έχουν φασωθει με τόσους, ούτε έχουν κάνει τόσες γνωριμίες, ούτε κάποιοι πολύ ωραίοι (άσχετα αν αποδείχθηκαν ζώα) που κοιτάνε εμένα θα τις κοίταζαν ποτέ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτό μου δίνει θάρρος
> Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι έχω ξεθαρρεψει με το φλερτ,έχω αποκτησει κάποιες εμπειρίες και νιώθω ότι τουλάχιστον εμφανισιακά μετράω 
> Επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές που με έκριναν σίγουρα δεν έχουν φασωθει με τόσους, ούτε έχουν κάνει τόσες γνωριμίες, ούτε κάποιοι πολύ ωραίοι (άσχετα αν αποδείχθηκαν ζώα) που κοιτάνε εμένα θα τις κοίταζαν ποτέ


Απλά μην ασχολείσαι αλλο με αυτές.
Ασχολήσου με εσένα.

----------


## Remedy

> Βγαίνω και με άτομα που δεν μου αρέσουν για επιβεβαιωση και για εμπειρίες.
> 
> *Δηλαδή αν δεν θέλω ακόμα σεξ να μην φασωνομαι καν?*
> Στους δύο τελευταίους εξήγησα πως δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει και *μου είπαν δεν πειράζει, ας μην κάνουμε σεξ αλλά ήθελαν επίμονα προκαταρκτικά για εκείνο το βράδυ.
> *
> Τώρα μου ρίχνονται πάλι δύο άτομα.
> Ένας που είχαμε φασωθεί παλιά και όποτε θέλει σεξ με θυμάται και μου στέλνει (δεν του έχω πει ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει και δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι μαζί του)
> Και ένας από το παλιό γυμναστηριο που πήγαινα και τον ανέφερα και πιο πάνω. Και στέλνει μηνύματα που πάνε στο σεξουαλικό και θέλει να βρεθούμε σε σπίτι. Εγώ απαντάω απλά για να παίρνω επιβεβαιωση , όμως του το αναβαλω συνέχεια. Και εκείνος επιμένει


αν δεν θελεις να σε περνανε για ουφο, να μην φασωνεσαι. αν θες να εισαι ειλικρινης και θελεις παιχνιδια, να φασωνεσαι και να τους λες οτι θελεις μονο αυτο γιατι δεν εχεις ολοκληρωσει. διαφορετικα θα φευγουν .

ε ναι, τους το ειπες, αλλα δεν ηθελαν να ολοκληρωσετε, προκαταρκτικα λες οτι ηθελαν. αν δεν ηθελες ουτε αυτα, ας το ελεγες. δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο!
τους 2 που σε θυμηθηκαν, γιατι μας τους αναφερεις, αφου δεν τους γουσταρεις; τι καταναγκασμος ειναι αυτος να βγαινεις με το ζορι για να μετρας αποτυχημενα φασωματα;;; ποιος νιαζεται ανε χεις φασωθει με πολλους που δεν γουσταρεις, πιο πολλους απ οτι οι φιλες σου; νομιζεις οτι θα παρεις τον χρυσο γιακουμη κι εσυ;;
οι γυναικες φασωνονται επειδη γουσταρουν , οχι για να μετρανε το σκορ, και συνηθως με ανδρες που θελουν να ειναι μαζι τους, οχι για να μετρανε...
ειναι προβληματικα και καταπιεστικα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και κανεις. 
να βγαινεις με ανδρες που γουσταρεις και να βγαινεις για σενα, οχι για να νομιζουν οι γνωστες σου οτι απεκτησες εμπειρια.. ελεος..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ρε κορίτσι άμα δε στη πέσει ο άλλος στα ίσια δε θα σου αρέσει, θα ξενερώσεις. Αν στη πέσει απ ότι κατάλαβα θα πέσει φασωμα, κι αν πέσει φσσωμα εννοείται θα θέλει σεξ και αν θέλει σεξ θα ξενερώσεις. Μόνη σου έχεις μπλέξει με τον εαυτό σου, δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι.

----------


## Lemonpie5

> αν δεν θελεις να σε περνανε για ουφο, να μην φασωνεσαι. αν θες να εισαι ειλικρινης και θελεις παιχνιδια, να φασωνεσαι και να τους λες οτι θελεις μονο αυτο γιατι δεν εχεις ολοκληρωσει. διαφορετικα θα φευγουν .
> 
> ε ναι, τους το ειπες, αλλα δεν ηθελαν να ολοκληρωσετε, προκαταρκτικα λες οτι ηθελαν. αν δεν ηθελες ουτε αυτα, ας το ελεγες. δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο!
> τους 2 που σε θυμηθηκαν, γιατι μας τους αναφερεις, αφου δεν τους γουσταρεις; τι καταναγκασμος ειναι αυτος να βγαινεις με το ζορι για να μετρας αποτυχημενα φασωματα;;; ποιος νιαζεται ανε χεις φασωθει με πολλους που δεν γουσταρεις, πιο πολλους απ οτι οι φιλες σου; νομιζεις οτι θα παρεις τον χρυσο γιακουμη κι εσυ;;
> οι γυναικες φασωνονται επειδη γουσταρουν , οχι για να μετρανε το σκορ, και συνηθως με ανδρες που θελουν να ειναι μαζι τους, οχι για να μετρανε...
> ειναι προβληματικα και καταπιεστικα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και κανεις. 
> να βγαινεις με ανδρες που γουσταρεις και να βγαινεις για σενα, οχι για να νομιζουν οι γνωστες σου οτι απεκτησες εμπειρια.. ελεος..


Εγώ νιώθω κάπως καλύτερα όταν ανεβαίνει το νούμερο. Είναι, ας πούμε, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω με επιτυχία στον τομέα των ερωτικών
Δηλαδή ο αριθμός των φάσεων, των ατόμων που μου στέλνουν και μου την πέφτουν κλπ. Κι ας είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας.

Στους τελευταίους εξήγησα πως θέλω να νιώσω πρώτα λίγη οικειότητα για να ολοκληρώσω και μου είπαν οκ αλλά για τα προκαταρκτικά επέμεναν και φοβήθηκα μην με κατηγορήσουν ότι τους άναψα καλά καλά και τους άφησα έτσι.
Ήδη ποιος ξέρει τι γνώμη θα σχημάτισαν που δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ( κι ας το έπαιζαν άνετοι, ότι οκ συμβαίνει και δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, επιλογή μου)

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Ρε κορίτσι άμα δε στη πέσει ο άλλος στα ίσια δε θα σου αρέσει, θα ξενερώσεις. Αν στη πέσει απ ότι κατάλαβα θα πέσει φασωμα, κι αν πέσει φσσωμα εννοείται θα θέλει σεξ και αν θέλει σεξ θα ξενερώσεις. Μόνη σου έχεις μπλέξει με τον εαυτό σου, δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι.


Άρα σε κάθε περίπτωση οι άντρες αυτής της ηλικίας θέλουν σεξ
Κι επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να το δωσω άμεσα δεν θα μπορω να ξεκινήσω καμια σχέση?

Όταν λες έμπλεξα είναι που δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει?

----------


## Remedy

> Ά*ρα σε κάθε περίπτωση οι άντρες αυτής της ηλικίας θέλουν σεξ*
> Κι επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να το δωσω άμεσα δεν θα μπορω να ξεκινήσω καμια σχέση?
> 
> Όταν λες έμπλεξα είναι που δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει?


εννοειται οτι θελουν σεξ, αν ειναι υγιεις.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι επιμενουν να το κανετε την πρωτη μερα, οταν ομως φασωνεσαι μαζι τους, ειναι σαν να τους λες οτι θελεις κι εσυ.
οταν μετα σταματας, νομιζουν η οτι τους δουλευεις, η οτι εκβιαζεις (θελω σχεση για να σου κατσω), η οτι δεν ξερεις τι σου γινεται.

αλλα κι αυτοι που δεν θα σε πιεσουν για αμεσο σεξ, πρεπει κατι ενδιαφερον να ακουνε για να θελουν να σε βλεπουν.
αυτα που εθλεις εσυ, δλδ το να σου κανουν κομπλιμεντα κι ας μην τους γουσταρεις καν, θα σε στεναχωρεσω, αλλα δεν ειναι κατι ενδιαφερον για κανεναν...

στο ειπα και χθες. φυσικα και μπορεις να κανεις μια σχεση αν δεν κανεις σεξ αμεσα, θα πρεπει ομως αφενος να μην φασωνεσαι στο ασχετο, γιατι μετα αν δεν γινει το σεξ, ξεφουσκωνει η φαση και φευγει ο αλλος, κι αφετερου να βρεις καποιον να σου αρεσει και να του αρεσεις και σαν προσωπικοτητα..

----------


## giorgos panou

Συμφωνω με ΡΕΜΕΤΥ, πρεπει νααντιλιφθεις εσυ, και επι της ευκεριας οσα νεα παιδια διαβαζουν το θρεντ, οτι οταν "φασονενσαι" με καποιον σε ηλικιες τετοιες , κι οι σε ηλικιες δημοτικου, θεωρειτε ως πρακατκτικο του σεξ!Δεν μπορεις και δεν ειναι σωστο να τον ¨αναβεις" τον ααλον κσι μετα να σταματας.Ειναι μεγα λαθος αυτο το πραμα κι πρεπει να το παραδεχτεις. Καλητρερα να μην το κανεις καθολου, ας παραμηνεις στον διαλογο, και σε μια ομορφη και ερωτικη κουβεντα, παρα να αρχιζεις τα φιλια κι τα αδια κι μετα να τα κοβεις , διοτις ο ανδρας ατο το θεωρει κοροιδια, οτι πας να το ψισεις και μετα να τον αφησεις σα κρυα του λουτρου,μετα ειναι φυσικο, να παρεξηγηθει, κι εφοσον υπαρχουν τοσες ομοφς γυναικες γυρο μας να σε αφησει, κι να παει σε αυτες! σε κοπελες που δεν θα ττον "εμπαιζουν΄. 
Πρεπει να αλλαξεις λιγακι αντιληψη,εαν θες να αλλαξει και ο ερωτικος σου κοσμος. 
Δεν εισαι 15 ωστε να θεωρειτε φυσιολογικο κατις τετοιο. Μειτε εισαι μια εκθαβοτικα ομορφη κοπελα ωτε ο αλλος να κανει υπομονη σε οτιδηποτες και να καεις εσυ. Χωρις πρεξηγηση αλλα το να εχουμε το λεγομενο γνοθες εαυτον ειναι πολυ σημαντικο σε τετοια θεματα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μειτε εισαι μια εκθαβοτικα ομορφη κοπελα ωτε ο αλλος να κανει υπομονη σε οτιδηποτες και να καεις εσυ. Χωρις πρεξηγηση αλλα το να εχουμε το λεγομενο γνοθες εαυτον ειναι πολυ σημαντικο σε τετοια θεματα.


Γειά σου ρε Πάνου που τονώνεις την κοπέλα όσο δεν πάει...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γειά σου ρε Πάνου που τονώνεις την κοπέλα όσο δεν πάει...


 Δεν ξερω αν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι αλλα το προβλημα της δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει αυτοπεπιθεση, μαλον το αντιθετο ειναι εχει παραπανω απο το κανωνικο! 
Χρειαζεται λιγο να προσγηωθει εις την πραγματικοτητα! αυτο ειναι το προβλημα της, και για αυτο μπερδευετε, αν κατσεις κι παρατηρησεις λιγακι τις αποριες οπου εχει και τα ερωτηματα οπου την τιρανουν ειναι οτι πως γινετε να ειναι τοσο ειδανικη και να μην μπορει να βρει αγορι στα μετρα οπου ζητα! Παρατηρησαιτω λιγακι και μετα πες μου εσυ αν νομιζει οτι με το να της λεμε ακομα πιο εκθαμβοτικα κομπλημεντα οτι της κανει καλο! Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος!! δεν ειμαι ψυχειατρος, μειτε ειμαι ψυχοθεραπευτης! ομως τους εχω φαει πολλα χρονια στην μαπα! κι ενα απο τα πιο σημαντικα που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχουμε γνωση της πραγματικοτης! πρεπει να εχουμε αντιλιψη της εικονας της οποιας ειμαστε εμεις πραγματικα και οχι να εγκλοβιζομαστε στην εικονα την οποια θα θελαμε εμεις να εχουμε! 
Παιδια, το να λεμε γλυκολογα, το να συνεχιζουμε να ριχνουμε στην αβυσσο των ψευδεσθησεων για το προφιλ εναν συνανθρωπο μας δεν ειναι καλο!! μπορει να τον κανει χαρουμενο εκεινη την στιγμη αλλα μακροπροθεσμα του κανει πολυ κακο!!
Ειναι σαν να δινεις ηρωινη σε εναν ηρωινομανη! μπορει να τον κανεις χαρουμενο και να σε λατρεψει εκεινη την στιγμη! σε αντιθεση με καποιον που θα του παρει απο το χερι την δοση ,οπου θα τον μισει! αλλα ποιος του κανει πιο καλο??? ο πρωτος η ο δευτερος?

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξερω αν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι αλλα το προβλημα της δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει αυτοπεπιθεση, μαλον το αντιθετο ειναι εχει παραπανω απο το κανωνικο! 
> Χρειαζεται λιγο να προσγηωθει εις την πραγματικοτητα! αυτο ειναι το προβλημα της, και για αυτο μπερδευετε, αν κατσεις κι παρατηρησεις λιγακι τις αποριες οπου εχει και τα ερωτηματα οπου την τιρανουν ειναι οτι πως γινετε να ειναι τοσο ειδανικη και να μην μπορει να βρει αγορι στα μετρα οπου ζητα! Παρατηρησαιτω λιγακι και μετα πες μου εσυ αν νομιζει οτι με το να της λεμε ακομα πιο εκθαμβοτικα κομπλημεντα οτι της κανει καλο! Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος!! δεν ειμαι ψυχειατρος, μειτε ειμαι ψυχοθεραπευτης! ομως τους εχω φαει πολλα χρονια στην μαπα! κι ενα απο τα πιο σημαντικα που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχουμε γνωση της πραγματικοτης! πρεπει να εχουμε αντιλιψη της εικονας της οποιας ειμαστε εμεις πραγματικα και οχι να εγκλοβιζομαστε στην εικονα την οποια θα θελαμε εμεις να εχουμε! 
> Παιδια, το να λεμε γλυκολογα, το να συνεχιζουμε να ριχνουμε στην αβυσσο των ψευδεσθησεων για το προφιλ εναν συνανθρωπο μας δεν ειναι καλο!! μπορει να τον κανει χαρουμενο εκεινη την στιγμη αλλα μακροπροθεσμα του κανει πολυ κακο!!
> Ειναι σαν να δινεις ηρωινη σε εναν ηρωινομανη! μπορει να τον κανεις χαρουμενο και να σε λατρεψει εκεινη την στιγμη! σε αντιθεση με καποιον που θα του παρει απο το χερι την δοση ,οπου θα τον μισει! αλλα ποιος του κανει πιο καλο??? ο πρωτος η ο δευτερος?


Γιώργο μίλησες σωστά. Κι εδώ και στο άλλο μήνυμα.. Συμφωνώ σε όλα.

----------


## george1520

Αν και στο προτελευταιο σου μήνυμα στο τέλος τα χάλασες λίγο αλλά ομολογώ ότι σήμερα τα είπες ωραια..

----------


## giorgos panou

δυστυχως ,σχεδον παντα παρεξηγουμαι , λες και θελω να πικρανω την-τον θεματοθετη το φορουμ! θα μου αρεσε πολυ να ειμουν ο αγαπητος του φορουμ! και δεν ειναι καθολου δουσκολο! το να συμφωνεις συνεχως! το να γραφεις καλ λογια ,κομπλιμεντα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο απο το να χρειαστεις να γινεσαι αντιπαθεις!! Ομως μεσα μου παντα βαζω ως σκοπο το να ξαγριπνω τον θεματοθετη! αδιφορωντας αν θα με συμπαθηση η οχι! καλητερα να με βριζει αλλα να τον βαλω σε σκεψεις που μπορει να του βγουνε σε καλο!
Βεβαια ,λογο της δυσλεξιας μου, λογο της μη γνωσεις μου σε τετοια θεματα πολλες φορες ειτε το παρακανω, ειτε κανω λαθος και γινετε παρεξηγηση με ξεκαθαρο δικο μου λαθος! και επειδη και εγω ανθρωπος ειμαι, σαν βλεπω πολλους να μου την λενε δεν προλαβαινω να γραψω-να παραδεδτω το λαθος μου κι αντα αυτου γινομαι επιθετικος! Λυπαμαι αλλα η ζωη μου ετσι με εχει μαθει! για να επιβιωσω επρεπε πολλες φορες να γινομαι εμοβορος, επιθετικος ανεξατιτου λαθους η σωστου! 
Συγουρα κανω λαθη! και ενα απο αυτα ειναι οτι γραφω πολλα και πολυ!

----------


## george1520

Γιώργο δεν είναι θέμα παρεξηγησης. Λες ακραία και επικίνδυνα πράγματα συχνά.. Είδα ένα καλό σχόλιο και ήθελα να πω ότι συμφωνώ και πως δεν βλέπω μόνο την μια σου πλευρά. Αυτό.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γιώργο δεν είναι θέμα παρεξηγησης. Λες ακραία και επικίνδυνα πράγματα συχνά.. Είδα ένα καλό σχόλιο και ήθελα να πω ότι συμφωνώ και πως δεν βλέπω μόνο την μια σου πλευρά. Αυτό.


το παραδεχομαι αυτο που λες! Τοπροβλημαμου υπαρχει στοοτι πολλες φορες καταλαβαινω αλλιως καποιο μυνημα, το νοημα του δλδ.Ομως οσον αφορα το θρεντ για την αυτοκτωνια οπου εγινε τοσος σαλος! εαν το θυμασαι, επειδη το θυμηθκα εγω, η συγκεκριμενη κοπελα τωτες μας εκανε χαβαλε! και για αυτο δεν μου εκαναν τυποτα σε αντιθετη περιπτωση εαν ηταν αληθεια αυτα που ελεγε αυτη θα με εδιοχναν κανωνιακ οπως εχει γινειγια πολυ πιο απλα ζητηματα. 
Οσο για τον ΟΜΠΟΡΟ το λαθος μου απεναντι του ηταν οτι εκανα την πρωτη ανταπαντηση σε μυνηματου προζβλητικο προς εμενα! ηταν μεγα λαθος μου αντεδρσα σαν παιδι δημοτικου! επρεπε να τον γραψω κανονικα! αλλα δεν κρατηθικα με αποτελλεσμα να του κανω την χαρη και να γινει ολο αυτο οπου εγινε και να γινω ρεζιλι καθομενος να απαντω σε καθε αστειο μηνυμα του! σημασια δεν ειχε το περιεχομενο των μηνυματων αλλα η κινηση ννα απαντω εξαρχης! εκει εκανα μεγαλη βλακεια. 
Οσο για εσενα , κι γενικα για οποιον με προσβαλει η θελει να με κανει να νιωθω ασχημα μετε για την ασθενεια μου -εσυ αναφερθηκες μονο μια φορα - μειτε οχι ,εντελει ειναι σοφη η συμβουλη του φορουμ να μην απαντατε καθολου σε τετοιου ειδους μηνυματα! Δεν κερδιω τυποτ με αυτο! αφου το αντιιθετο καταφερνω! να γινομα ρεζιλι σε οσους με ειχαν σε εκτιμηση , και αυτο εξελαβα μετεπειτα σε προσωπικα μηνυματα, μου ειπαν οτι εκανα βλακει οπου απαντουσα! βεβαια κι αυτοι ειναι εξω απο τον χορο! αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ηταν αθος μου που μπηκα στην διαδικασια της αντααντησης .Το προβλημα ειναι , οτι σε μερικα μηνυματα ειχατε δικιο και ηθελα να το παραδεχτω!! αλλα πως να το κανω οταν υπηρχαν αλλα δεκα οπου με προζβαλαν χωρις λογο? ετσι λοιπον, κι εγω, απο κακους λογους εγωισμου δεν παρεδεχτηκ τα λαθημου!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Α ωραία, δηλαδή βγάλατε και το συμπέρασμα ότι είμαι και μέτρια εμφανισιακά κιόλας
Το πώς είμαι το ξέρω εγώ και φαίνεται εξάλλου από το πόσοι μου στελνουν και με φλερτάρουν
Μου το λένε ακόμα και γυναίκες στη δουλειά μου, γνωστοι κλπ 

Ξέρετε δεν είναι πάντα τόσο εύκολο για μια όμορφη να έχει σχέση. 

Και ας τα προσπεράσω όλα αυτά.

Με λίγα λόγια μου λέτε να μην ξεκινάω τίποτα αν δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω σεξ από την πρώτη μέρα?

Ήθελα να τον φιλήσω τον άλλον και το έκανα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είμαι υποχρεωμένη να του καθίσω? 

Δηλαδή συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σας δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για εμένα για κάποια σχέση ποτε

----------


## george1520

Μέτρια εμφανισιακά το είπε ο πανου και όχι όλοι μας. Δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος με αυτά που γράφεις αν είσαι όμορφη ή οχι. Ουτε αν είμαι εγώ όμορφος μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει. Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε ότι διαφημίζεις υπερβολικά τον εαυτό σου χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος. Δεν σε κρίνει κάποιος εδώ για το πως είσαι εμφανισιακά.

Πριν σχολιάσω το υπόλοιπο ποστ θέλω να μου πεις τι εννοείς "φασονομαι"

----------


## Lemonpie5

Φιλιά, αγγίγματα και κάποιες φορές προκαταρκτικά

----------


## george1520

> Φιλιά, αγγίγματα και κάποιες φορές προκαταρκτικά


Από το πρώτο ραντεβού τα προκαταρκτικα? Πας από το πρώτο ραντεβού σπίτι τους?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Προκαταρκτικά με δύο έχω κάνει.
Με τον τελευταίο μόνο πήγα σπίτι του

----------


## george1520

> Προκαταρκτικά με δύο έχω κάνει.
> Με τον τελευταίο μόνο πήγα σπίτι του


Τι είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που συζητάς με ένα άντρα?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Στην αρχή μιλάμε νορμάλ
Για θέματα της καθημερινότητας, για ασχολίες κλπ
Και για προσωπικά μερικές φορές
Για απόψεις πάνω στις σχέσεις, για προηγούμενες εμπειρίες
Αλλά και για θέματα φίλων μερικές φορές

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Α ωραία, δηλαδή βγάλατε και το συμπέρασμα ότι είμαι και μέτρια εμφανισιακά κιόλας
> Το πώς είμαι το ξέρω εγώ και φαίνεται εξάλλου από το πόσοι μου στελνουν και με φλερτάρουν
> Μου το λένε ακόμα και γυναίκες στη δουλειά μου, γνωστοι κλπ 
> 
> Ξέρετε δεν είναι πάντα τόσο εύκολο για μια όμορφη να έχει σχέση. 
> 
> Και ας τα προσπεράσω όλα αυτά.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια μου λέτε να μην ξεκινάω τίποτα αν δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω σεξ από την πρώτη μέρα?
> ...


Εγώ ξέρω και μέτριες που τις φλερτάρουν (όλοι μας ξέρουμε πιστεύω) ...Και εκτός από αυτό, όπως λέμε 18 σελίδες τώρα, η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική.. Και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το φλερτ (κατά την γνώμη σου) το δικαιούνται μόνο οι όμορφες...

----------


## Lemonpie5

Δεν λέω ότι το δικαιούνται μόνο οι όμορφες
Αλλά ότι μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή, γιατί δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα τύχης όσο θέλουν λένε κάποιοι

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν λέω ότι το δικαιούνται μόνο οι όμορφες
> Αλλά ότι μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή, γιατί δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα τύχης όσο θέλουν λένε κάποιοι


Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι κάποιοι που λένε ότι είναι θέμα τύχης η προσοχή? Εγώ λέω ότι είναι θέμα μυαλού..
Και διαφωνώ (εντελώς όμως) ότι μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή..Γιατί? Επειδή είναι όμορφη? Έ και?

----------


## george1520

> Δεν λέω ότι το δικαιούνται μόνο οι όμορφες
> Αλλά ότι μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή, γιατί δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα τύχης όσο θέλουν λένε κάποιοι


Μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή? Που το λέει; αυτο? Ποιος το λέει? Αυτοί που σε έκριναν τόσο καιρό για την εμφάνιση σου και σε έχουν κάνει να είσαι τόσο επιφανειακή? Αυτοί? Να τους πεις πως την προσοχή την τραβάει ένας άνθρωπος που είναι εσωτερικά όμορφος και αυτό βγαίνει και στο πρόσωπο του. Γιατί με ένα ανθρωπο που ειναι όμορφος εσωτερικά μπορείς να κάνεις σχέση, να συζητήσεις μαζί του, να κάνεις σεξ, έρωτα, να πας εκδρομές, να μαλώσεις, να αγαπήσεις κτλ ενώ με ένα άνθρωπο που το μόνο ωραίο πάνω του είναι η εμφάνιση του τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον πηδηξεις και να φύγεις. Έτσι για να σε ξυπνήσω λίγο και να καταλάβεις τι ζημιά σου κάνουν τόσο καιρό αυτοι που σου λένε όλες αυτές τις βλακειες.

----------


## Lemonpie5

Θέμα τύχης εννοώ την ομορφιά
Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που γεννήθηκαν όμορφες και αφέθηκαν
Όπως και γυναίκες που δεν είναι τόσο όμορφες, αλλά επειδή έχουν σώμα και στυλ φαίνονται εντυπωσιακές

Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο πέρα από εμφάνιση?

----------


## george1520

> Θέμα τύχης εννοώ την ομορφιά
> Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που γεννήθηκαν όμορφες και αφέθηκαν
> Όπως και γυναίκες που δεν είναι τόσο όμορφες, αλλά επειδή έχουν σώμα και στυλ φαίνονται εντυπωσιακές
> 
> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο πέρα από εμφάνιση?


Είμαι έξω από ένα σπίτι και ο μεσίτης για να μου το πουλήσει μου λέει για τους τοίχους έξω, για τον κήπο, για την πισίνα αλλά δεν μου λέει για το τι υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι.. Εγώ για να αποφασίσω αν θα το πάρω, θα το συζητήσω με τον φιλο μου και θα του πω ακριβώς ότι μου είπε ο μεσίτης.. Φταίω εγώ που δεν είπα για το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού ή μεσίτης?
Εσύ τι μας λες από το πρώτο σου ποστ? Πόσο ωραία είσαι, ότι οι όμορφες έχουν πέραση κτλ. Και σου λέω εγώ πως ένα σπίτι που είναι εξωτερικά όμορφο θα μπω και αν δεν μου αρέσει μέσα δεν θα ξαναπάω. Ένα σπίτι που εξωτερικά είναι όμορφο ή λιγότερα όμορφο και εσωτερικά είναι παράδεισος θα το αγοράσω και θα κοιμάμαι κάθε νύχτα εκεί.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θέμα τύχης εννοώ την ομορφιά
> Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που γεννήθηκαν όμορφες και αφέθηκαν
> Όπως και γυναίκες που δεν είναι τόσο όμορφες, αλλά επειδή έχουν σώμα και στυλ φαίνονται εντυπωσιακές
> 
> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο πέρα από εμφάνιση?


Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχεις αυτό το κόλλημα με την ομορφιά αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβεις αυτό που σου είπα..Ότι η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική, σχετική..Μια γυναίκα που εσένα σου φαίνεται όμορφη εμένα μπορεί να μου φαίνεται άσχημη ή το αντίστροφο...

----------


## giorgos panou

Πρωτα απο ολα ΛΕΜΟΝΟΠΙΤΑ, λυπαμαι εαν καταλαβες οτι παω να σε μειωσω! λυπαμαι πρωτα απο ολα εαν νομιζεις οτι το να μην εισαι ομορφη ειναι μειωνεκτιμα! αυτο ειναι κριμας εαν το νομιζεις! διοτις ειναι ρατσιστικο κατις τετοιο! Καθε τι που εχει να κανει με μην δικη μας επιροη ,δλδ που δεν φταιμε εμεις αλλα η θεια φυση ειναι ρατσιστικο ο υπολοιπος κοσμος να το κρινει αρνητικα! 
Οσο για το αν εισαι εσυ ομορφη η οχι ,θα σου πω κατις οπου η εμπειρια μου πανω στις σχεσεις με τις γυναικες μου λεει οτι συνηθως -σχεδον παντα δλδ- οι κοπελες οπου ειναι αρκετα ομορφες δεν τους ενδιαφερει να πεισουν τους αλλους οτι ειναι ομορφες οπως δλδ κανεις εσυ συνεχως ! επειδη ειναι δεδομενη η ομορφια τους και δεν υπαρχει αμφισφιτιση επι αυτου δεν ασχολουντε να κατσουν να πεισουν τον κοσμο ,σε αντθεση με εσενα δλδ. Επισης συνηθως οι ομορφς γυναικες εχουν τοσες πολλες προσφορες στην ζωη τους απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια οποτ θελωντας και μη θα εχουν καποια εμπειρια στο σεξ,σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν εχεις στα 25!δεν ειμαι 19, ειμαι 39! και ειμαι στους δρομους και στα κλαμπ απο τωτες που εσυ εισουν στην παιδικη χαρα! -χωρις παρεξηγηση- 
Οσον αφορα για το ζητημα σου, θα στο ξανα πω, οι γυναικες δεν ειναι σκευος ευχαρηστσης! δεν ειναι αυτοκινητα ωστε να ειναι οσο πιο ομορφες τοσο πιο καλες! εχουν ψυχη!, και η ομορφια του κορμιου μπορει να μας τραβαει σε εμας τους ανδρες το βλεμα,κατις που ειναι φυσηκο! αλλα αν ειναι μονο το κορμι τους που αξιζει οσο ομορφο σωμα κι αν εχουν καποια μερα θα τις βρεθουμε εν δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να προσφερουν! Ασε που η εμπειρια μου ,μπου εχει δειξει οτι οι αρκετα ομορφες κορμαρες στο σεξ ειναι τελειως ξενερωτες σε αντιθεση με κοπελες που ειναι τελειως ασχημες! οπου κανουν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον σεξ! -ολα αυτα παιδια ειναι προσωπικη μου εμπειρια και δεν ειναι κανωνας, συγνωμη εαν τα καταθετω, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κι ετσι, ξανα λεω ειναι η γνωμη μου και οσα εχω ζησει - ,οι γυναικες δεν ειναι μονο η εμφανιση τους! και αυτο πρεπει να το διατυπανιζετε πρωτειστος εσεις οι γυναικες! ειδικα οι νεες κοπελες! και οχι να λες οτι εισαι τοσο ομορφη οσο ,,,, με αυτα που λες προσβαλεις τον εαυτο σου δεν το καταλαβαινεις? 
Θα πρεπει να αποκτησεις ομορφες καμπηλες και στην σκεψη σου, οχι μονο στο κορμι σου, οπου γρηγορα θα ζαροσουν σε αντιθεση με του μυαλου σου! , η ανασφαλειες φευγουν μοναχα εαν καταφερεις να αποκτησεις εναν δυνατο εσωτερικο κοσμο! μοναχα οταν αποφασησεις εσυ τι ειδος ανδρα θελεις και οχι να σε ενδιαφερει το εσενα πως γινετ να σε θελουν οι ανδρες! το αντιθετο πρεπει να αναζητας! εκει θα βρεις το αλλο σου μισο! εκει θα βρεις ερωτα που θα σε κανει να συνδιασεις την συνδεσει του κορμιου σου και του πνευματος σου με το ταιρι σου! πιστευω οτι εισαι καλο κορητσι ,απλα οπως ολοι μας εχεις καποες ανασφαλιες στην ζωη σου οπου εσενα ετυχε για καποιους λογους να κρατισουν παραπανω χρονια! και παλυς ομως εισαι νεα και προλαβαινεις! να παψεις να αγχονεσαι τοσο πολυ για το αν θα αρεσει το κορμι σου στους αλλους! αλλα αν θα σου αρεσει εσενα το μυαλο του ανδρος!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πρωτα απο ολα ΛΕΜΟΝΟΠΙΤΑ, λυπαμαι εαν καταλαβες οτι παω να σε μειωσω! λυπαμαι πρωτα απο ολα εαν νομιζεις οτι το να μην εισαι ομορφη ειναι μειωνεκτιμα! αυτο ειναι κριμας εαν το νομιζεις! διοτις ειναι ρατσιστικο κατις τετοιο! Καθε τι που εχει να κανει με μην δικη μας επιροη ,δλδ που δεν φταιμε εμεις αλλα η θεια φυση ειναι ρατσιστικο ο υπολοιπος κοσμος να το κρινει αρνητικα! 
> Οσο για το αν εισαι εσυ ομορφη η οχι ,θα σου πω κατις οπου η εμπειρια μου πανω στις σχεσεις με τις γυναικες μου λεει οτι συνηθως -σχεδον παντα δλδ- οι κοπελες οπου ειναι αρκετα ομορφες δεν τους ενδιαφερει να πεισουν τους αλλους οτι ειναι ομορφες οπως δλδ κανεις εσυ συνεχως ! επειδη ειναι δεδομενη η ομορφια τους και δεν υπαρχει αμφισφιτιση επι αυτου δεν ασχολουντε να κατσουν να πεισουν τον κοσμο ,σε αντθεση με εσενα δλδ. Επισης συνηθως οι ομορφς γυναικες εχουν τοσες πολλες προσφορες στην ζωη τους απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια οποτ θελωντας και μη θα εχουν καποια εμπειρια στο σεξ,σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν εχεις στα 25!δεν ειμαι 19, ειμαι 39! και ειμαι στους δρομους και στα κλαμπ απο τωτες που εσυ εισουν στην παιδικη χαρα! -χωρις παρεξηγηση- 
> Οσον αφορα για το ζητημα σου, θα στο ξανα πω, οι γυναικες δεν ειναι σκευος ευχαρηστσης! δεν ειναι αυτοκινητα ωστε να ειναι οσο πιο ομορφες τοσο πιο καλες! εχουν ψυχη!, και η ομορφια του κορμιου μπορει να μας τραβαει σε εμας τους ανδρες το βλεμα,κατις που ειναι φυσηκο! αλλα αν ειναι μονο το κορμι τους που αξιζει οσο ομορφο σωμα κι αν εχουν καποια μερα θα τις βρεθουμε εν δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να προσφερουν! Ασε που η εμπειρια μου ,μπου εχει δειξει οτι οι αρκετα ομορφες κορμαρες στο σεξ ειναι τελειως ξενερωτες σε αντιθεση με κοπελες που ειναι τελειως ασχημες! οπου κανουν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον σεξ! -ολα αυτα παιδια ειναι προσωπικη μου εμπειρια και δεν ειναι κανωνας, συγνωμη εαν τα καταθετω, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κι ετσι, ξανα λεω ειναι η γνωμη μου και οσα εχω ζησει - ,οι γυναικες δεν ειναι μονο η εμφανιση τους! και αυτο πρεπει να το διατυπανιζετε πρωτειστος εσεις οι γυναικες! ειδικα οι νεες κοπελες! και οχι να λες οτι εισαι τοσο ομορφη οσο ,,,, με αυτα που λες προσβαλεις τον εαυτο σου δεν το καταλαβαινεις? 
> Θα πρεπει να αποκτησεις ομορφες καμπηλες και στην σκεψη σου, οχι μονο στο κορμι σου, οπου γρηγορα θα ζαροσουν σε αντιθεση με του μυαλου σου! , η ανασφαλειες φευγουν μοναχα εαν καταφερεις να αποκτησεις εναν δυνατο εσωτερικο κοσμο! μοναχα οταν αποφασησεις εσυ τι ειδος ανδρα θελεις και οχι να σε ενδιαφερει το εσενα πως γινετ να σε θελουν οι ανδρες! το αντιθετο πρεπει να αναζητας! εκει θα βρεις το αλλο σου μισο! εκει θα βρεις ερωτα που θα σε κανει να συνδιασεις την συνδεσει του κορμιου σου και του πνευματος σου με το ταιρι σου! πιστευω οτι εισαι καλο κορητσι ,απλα οπως ολοι μας εχεις καποες ανασφαλιες στην ζωη σου οπου εσενα ετυχε για καποιους λογους να κρατισουν παραπανω χρονια! και παλυς ομως εισαι νεα και προλαβαινεις! να παψεις να αγχονεσαι τοσο πολυ για το αν θα αρεσει το κορμι σου στους αλλους! αλλα αν θα σου αρεσει εσενα το μυαλο του ανδρος!


Συμφωνώ σε όλα Γιώργο..

----------


## george1520

> Πρωτα απο ολα ΛΕΜΟΝΟΠΙΤΑ, λυπαμαι εαν καταλαβες οτι παω να σε μειωσω! λυπαμαι πρωτα απο ολα εαν νομιζεις οτι το να μην εισαι ομορφη ειναι μειωνεκτιμα! αυτο ειναι κριμας εαν το νομιζεις! διοτις ειναι ρατσιστικο κατις τετοιο! Καθε τι που εχει να κανει με μην δικη μας επιροη ,δλδ που δεν φταιμε εμεις αλλα η θεια φυση ειναι ρατσιστικο ο υπολοιπος κοσμος να το κρινει αρνητικα! 
> Οσο για το αν εισαι εσυ ομορφη η οχι ,θα σου πω κατις οπου η εμπειρια μου πανω στις σχεσεις με τις γυναικες μου λεει οτι συνηθως -σχεδον παντα δλδ- οι κοπελες οπου ειναι αρκετα ομορφες δεν τους ενδιαφερει να πεισουν τους αλλους οτι ειναι ομορφες οπως δλδ κανεις εσυ συνεχως ! επειδη ειναι δεδομενη η ομορφια τους και δεν υπαρχει αμφισφιτιση επι αυτου δεν ασχολουντε να κατσουν να πεισουν τον κοσμο ,σε αντθεση με εσενα δλδ. Επισης συνηθως οι ομορφς γυναικες εχουν τοσες πολλες προσφορες στην ζωη τους απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια οποτ θελωντας και μη θα εχουν καποια εμπειρια στο σεξ,σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν εχεις στα 25!δεν ειμαι 19, ειμαι 39! και ειμαι στους δρομους και στα κλαμπ απο τωτες που εσυ εισουν στην παιδικη χαρα! -χωρις παρεξηγηση- 
> Οσον αφορα για το ζητημα σου, θα στο ξανα πω, οι γυναικες δεν ειναι σκευος ευχαρηστσης! δεν ειναι αυτοκινητα ωστε να ειναι οσο πιο ομορφες τοσο πιο καλες! εχουν ψυχη!, και η ομορφια του κορμιου μπορει να μας τραβαει σε εμας τους ανδρες το βλεμα,κατις που ειναι φυσηκο! αλλα αν ειναι μονο το κορμι τους που αξιζει οσο ομορφο σωμα κι αν εχουν καποια μερα θα τις βρεθουμε εν δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να προσφερουν! Ασε που η εμπειρια μου ,μπου εχει δειξει οτι οι αρκετα ομορφες κορμαρες στο σεξ ειναι τελειως ξενερωτες σε αντιθεση με κοπελες που ειναι τελειως ασχημες! οπου κανουν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον σεξ! -ολα αυτα παιδια ειναι προσωπικη μου εμπειρια και δεν ειναι κανωνας, συγνωμη εαν τα καταθετω, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κι ετσι, ξανα λεω ειναι η γνωμη μου και οσα εχω ζησει - ,οι γυναικες δεν ειναι μονο η εμφανιση τους! και αυτο πρεπει να το διατυπανιζετε πρωτειστος εσεις οι γυναικες! ειδικα οι νεες κοπελες! και οχι να λες οτι εισαι τοσο ομορφη οσο ,,,, με αυτα που λες προσβαλεις τον εαυτο σου δεν το καταλαβαινεις? 
> Θα πρεπει να αποκτησεις ομορφες καμπηλες και στην σκεψη σου, οχι μονο στο κορμι σου, οπου γρηγορα θα ζαροσουν σε αντιθεση με του μυαλου σου! , η ανασφαλειες φευγουν μοναχα εαν καταφερεις να αποκτησεις εναν δυνατο εσωτερικο κοσμο! μοναχα οταν αποφασησεις εσυ τι ειδος ανδρα θελεις και οχι να σε ενδιαφερει το εσενα πως γινετ να σε θελουν οι ανδρες! το αντιθετο πρεπει να αναζητας! εκει θα βρεις το αλλο σου μισο! εκει θα βρεις ερωτα που θα σε κανει να συνδιασεις την συνδεσει του κορμιου σου και του πνευματος σου με το ταιρι σου! πιστευω οτι εισαι καλο κορητσι ,απλα οπως ολοι μας εχεις καποες ανασφαλιες στην ζωη σου οπου εσενα ετυχε για καποιους λογους να κρατισουν παραπανω χρονια! και παλυς ομως εισαι νεα και προλαβαινεις! να παψεις να αγχονεσαι τοσο πολυ για το αν θα αρεσει το κορμι σου στους αλλους! αλλα αν θα σου αρεσει εσενα το μυαλο του ανδρος!


Ενώ ρε Γιώργο τα έλεγες τόσο ωραία στην αρχή εεε μετά το έκαψες.. Είχα μια ελπίδα ότι θα τα ελεγες καλά μέχρι το τέλος. Έχεις καταλάβει ότι της είπες πως επειδη δεν είναι όμορφη δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει ακομη? Δηλαδή έρχεσαι και ταΐζεις τον φόβο της για να την κάνεις χειρότερα? Από αυτά που λες πάντως δεν μου φαίνεσαι και τόσο έμπειρος με τις γυναίκες.. Για πες μου που γραφει πως οι ομορφες γυναίκες κάνουν σεξ νωρίτερα από τις άσχημες? Που γράφει ότι όσες δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει στα 25, στα 30 τους, στα 35 είναι άσχημες? Δηλαδή αν μια γυναίκα δεν νιώσει έτοιμη, έχει αμφιβολίες θα πρέπει ανοίξει τα πόδια της γιατί είναι 25 χρόνων?

Και τα αλλα τα έλεγες τόσο καλάααα

----------


## george1520

> Συμφωνώ σε όλα Γιώργο..


Συμφωνείς??? Και εδω:
"Επισης συνηθως οι ομορφς γυναικες εχουν τοσες πολλες προσφορες στην ζωη τους απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια οποτ θελωντας και μη θα εχουν καποια εμπειρια στο σεξ,σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν εχεις στα 25".

Τι να πω?

----------


## Lemonpie5

Για να σας απαντήσω στο θέμα γιατί είμαι "κολλημένη" με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
Είχα άτομα στο στενό μου περιβαλλον που, όταν είχα κάποια κιλακια παραπάνω, μου το επισημαιναν.
Επίσης άντρες από το στενό μου οικογενειακό περιβάλλον έλεγαν ότι η γυναίκα πρέπει να έχει ωραίο σώμα για να την κοιτάξουν, μιλούσαν υποτιμητικά για κοπέλες άσχημες και παχουλες, σχολίαζαν με φίλους τους για όμορφες κοπέλες
Μέχρι και για δύο όμορφες φίλες που είχα έλεγαν συνέχεια ωραία σχόλια 
Κι εμένα μου καρφωνοταν ότι δεν είχα ακόμα σχέση (κι ήμουν ακόμα 16-17) λόγω εμφάνισης.
Με φλέρταραν κάποια παιδιά αλλά δεν το πίστευα καν τότε ότι άρεσα.
Μου είχε καρφωθεί ότι δεν ήταν όλο αυτό για εμένα. Είδα κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μου επειδή τότε είχα κιλακια, ήμουν αγυμναστη, είχα και σπυράκια, δεν μου άρεσαν τα μαλλιά μου(και ακόμα δεν μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μαλλιά μου) δεν ασχολιομουν με το ντύσιμο γιατί θεωρούσα ότι τίποτα δεν θα μου πηγαίνει...
Ένιωθα κατώτερη από τις δύο φίλες μου που ήταν πιο όμορφες αλλά ποτέ δεν ζήλεψα και δεν φέρθηκα με κακια , σε αντίθεση με το πώς φέρθηκαν κάποιες φίλες αργότερα σε εμένα.

Μόλις άρχισα να χάνω κιλά, τα άτομα αυτά άρχισαν να με αντιμετωπίζουν με περισσότερη εκτίμηση, σαν να ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος.
Με θαυμάζουν και το ευχαριστιεμαι
Συνεχώς μου κάνουν κολακευτικά σχόλια και είναι περήφανοι όταν πάμε κάπου μαζί 
Ειδικά από πέρσι που άρχισα και εντατική γυμναστική και έχει αλλάξει το σώμα μου περισσότερο νιώθω πως είμαι όπως θέλω
Και εννοείται δεν τα παρατάω και δεν επαναπαυομαι. Συνεχώς προσπαθώ για το ακόμα καλύτερο, το τέλειο... Είναι το μόνο που ελέγχω πλέον και μου δίνει ευτυχία 
Μιλάω για άτομα της οικογένειας μου

Για να απαντήσω στον giorgos panou
Ναι είμαι όμορφη, και το διαφημίζω γιατί χαίρομαι πολύ που το κατάφερα αυτό.
Έχω ανάγκη να το κάνω επειδή κάποτε ένιωθα μειονεκτικά
Πείτε το κομπλεξ , μπορεί να είναι και έτσι
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις προσφορές δεν είχα από τόσο νωρίς όσο λες γιατί δεν είχα πίστη στον εαυτό μου και δεν καταλάβαινα καν αν μου την πέφτει κάποιος και γιατί δεν ήμουν οπως είμαι τώρα
Που παρατηρώ ότι τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί οι προσφορές άσχετα αν είναι όλες για σεξ

----------


## Lemonpie5

Όσον αφορά τις επιλογές

Τελευταία έχω χαλαρώσει τα στανταρντς μου πολύ
Δηλαδή κάνω κάτι με άτομα που δεν θα έριχνα δεύτερη ματιά
Και νιώθω πως δεν έχω πλέον την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγω.
Έχω φασωθεί με άτομο με παραπάνω κιλά (αν και εμένα δεν με ενοχλούν και τόσο πολύ στον άντρα τα κιλά)
Και το τελευταίο παιδί που βγήκα ήταν ωραίος και μόλις του είπα ότι έχω κάνει κάτι με έναν παχουλό μου είπε να μην υποτιμάω τον εαυτό μου

Δεν κρύβω ότι σκέφτομαι να ολοκληρώσω και χωρίς να το θέλω πλήρως... 
Μετά τα τελευταία ποστ σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω βγει εκτός παιχνιδιού επειδή δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ως τώρα και θέλω να κοπανησω το κεφάλι μου στον τοιχο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συμφωνείς??? Και εδω:
> "Επισης συνηθως οι ομορφς γυναικες εχουν τοσες πολλες προσφορες στην ζωη τους απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια οποτ θελωντας και μη θα εχουν καποια εμπειρια στο σεξ,σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν εχεις στα 25".
> 
> Τι να πω?


Τι να πεις? Θα πω εγώ..Σε αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος κατάλαβα (Εγώ στο δικό μου μυαλό) ότι η κοπέλα μπορεί όντως να είναι πολύ όμορφη..Αλλά δίνει τόση πολύ σημασία στην εξωτερική της εμφάνιση που δεν αφήνει τον εαυτό της και το μυαλό της να πλησιάζει κάποιον γενικά..Μιλάω για σχέση και όχι απαραίτητα για το σεξ..Άν δεν "συνδεθείς" κάπως με κάποιον δεν θα φτάσεις στο σεξ..Αλλά για να συνδεθείς πρέπει κάποια στιγμή και να σκέφτεσαι, όχι μόνο να θαυμάζεις τον καθρέφτη..

----------


## Lemonpie5

> Τι να πεις? Θα πω εγώ..Σε αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος κατάλαβα (Εγώ στο δικό μου μυαλό) ότι η κοπέλα μπορεί όντως να είναι πολύ όμορφη..Αλλά δίνει τόση πολύ σημασία στην εξωτερική της εμφάνιση που δεν αφήνει τον εαυτό της και το μυαλό της να πλησιάζει κάποιον γενικά..Μιλάω για σχέση και όχι απαραίτητα για το σεξ..Άν δεν "συνδεθείς" κάπως με κάποιον δεν θα φτάσεις στο σεξ..Αλλά για να συνδεθείς πρέπει κάποια στιγμή και να σκέφτεσαι, όχι μόνο να θαυμάζεις τον καθρέφτη..


Να απαντήσω και σε αυτό...αν το κατάλαβα καλά

Δεν ερωτεύομαι εύκολα
Δηλαδή ζήτημα να μου έχει συμβεί 3 φορές στη ζωή μου να μου αρέσει κάποιος πολύ , δεν λέω έρωτας γιατί μου φαίνεται μεγάλη κουβέντα

Οσοι έχω κάνει κάτι μου ήταν απλώς συμπαθείς 
Ένας μάλιστα δεν μου άρεσε καν, αλλά ήταν ο μόνος που με έβλεπε λιγάκι πιο σοβαρά από ότι οι άλλοι και το πίεσα μήπως και αρχίσει να μου αρέσει 
Ο τελευταίος που βγήκα και πήγα σπίτι του μου άρεσε περισσότερο από όσους έχω κάνει κάτι
Δηλαδή αν το πηγαίναμε λίγο πιο χαλαρά και δεν ήθελε σπίτι από το πρώτο ραντεβού ίσως και να τον ερωτευομουν
Ένιωσα άβολα και πιέστηκα κάπως. Δεν είχα πάρει τον χρόνο μου

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Για να σας απαντήσω στο θέμα γιατί είμαι "κολλημένη" με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
> Είχα άτομα στο στενό μου περιβαλλον που, όταν είχα κάποια κιλακια παραπάνω, μου το επισημαιναν.
> Επίσης άντρες από το στενό μου οικογενειακό περιβάλλον έλεγαν ότι η γυναίκα πρέπει να έχει ωραίο σώμα για να την κοιτάξουν, μιλούσαν υποτιμητικά για κοπέλες άσχημες και παχουλες, σχολίαζαν με φίλους τους για όμορφες κοπέλες
> Μέχρι και για δύο όμορφες φίλες που είχα έλεγαν συνέχεια ωραία σχόλια 
> Κι εμένα μου καρφωνοταν ότι δεν είχα ακόμα σχέση (κι ήμουν ακόμα 16-17) λόγω εμφάνισης.
> Με φλέρταραν κάποια παιδιά αλλά δεν το πίστευα καν τότε ότι άρεσα.
> Μου είχε καρφωθεί ότι δεν ήταν όλο αυτό για εμένα. Είδα κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μου επειδή τότε είχα κιλακια, ήμουν αγυμναστη, είχα και σπυράκια, δεν μου άρεσαν τα μαλλιά μου(και ακόμα δεν μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μαλλιά μου) δεν ασχολιομουν με το ντύσιμο γιατί θεωρούσα ότι τίποτα δεν θα μου πηγαίνει...
> Ένιωθα κατώτερη από τις δύο φίλες μου που ήταν πιο όμορφες αλλά ποτέ δεν ζήλεψα και δεν φέρθηκα με κακια , σε αντίθεση με το πώς φέρθηκαν κάποιες φίλες αργότερα σε εμένα.
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν..Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά που θα πω θα σε βοηθήσουν..Εγώ θα τα πω πάντως..
Μεγάλωσα σε ένα σπίτι στο οποίο όλοι με είχαν γραμμένη (δεν θέλω να πω χεσμενη) και θυμοντουσαν ότι υπάρχω μόνο όταν έπρεπε να κάνω κάποια δουλειά..
Η μάνα μου (όποτε έκανε την εμφάνισή της στην ζωή μου) έλεγε ότι είμαι άχρηστη και ότι δεν κάνω για τίποτα..Ότι όποιος με πλησιάσει θα το κάνει μόνο για το σεξ.. Έλεγαν συνέχεια ότι δεν θα γυρίσει ποτέ κανείς να με κοιτάξει για κάτι άλλο..
Μεγαλώνοντας, από τα 17 μου περίπου άρχισαν να μου την πέφτουν απροκάλυπτα όπου και να πήγαινα..Μεγάλοι, μικροί, ωραίοι, άσχημοι...Παντού...Μέχρι σήμερα (μετά από δύο παιδιά) αυτό συνεχίζεται..
Ερχόμαστε στο τώρα..
Η μάνα μου λέει δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ζεις με αυτά τα κιλά..
Η κολλητή μου λέει ότι είμαι θεά..
Ο άντρας μου λέει ότι είναι τυχερός..
Πιο μακρινοί γνωστοί λένε μα καλά, δεν μεγαλώνεις εσύ?
Ο καθρέφτης μου φωνάζει πόσο άσχημη είσαι!
Και το σημαντικότερο σε όλα αυτά που είπα είναι ότι: το μόνο που μου έχει μείνει κουσούρι μετά από τόσα χρόνια είναι αυτό που έλεγε η μάνα μου περί σεξ..Δηλαδή είμαι πεισμενη 100 % ότι όποιος μου την πέφτει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΊΕΤΑΙ να θέλει κάτι άλλο εκτός από σεξ..Αλλά μέχρι εκεί..
Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν ασχολούμαι ποτέ..Γραμμένα τα έχω όσα μου έλεγαν και λένε..
Γραμμένο και το γεγονός ότι μου την πέφτουν..
Ότι έχω κάνει στην ζωή μου το έχω κάνει χωρίς ποτέ να σκεφτώ την εμφάνισή μου..Ούτε η ζωή μου και ούτε η δουλειά μου, αλλά ούτε ο γάμος μου βασίστηκαν σε αυτό..Τουλάχιστον από την μεριά μου..

----------


## giorgos panou

george1520 ,παλυ κανεις τα ιδια, επειδη δεν συμφωνεις μαζι μου πας-μαλον νομιζεις διοτις δεν μπορεις - να με μειωσεις, να με προσβαλεις! κλασικη φασιστικη συμπεριφορα οποιος δλδ δεν συμφωνη μαζι σου εχει προβλημα αποκληεται εσυ να κανεις λαθος ουτς μια στις χιλιες! εισαι ο "κυριος δεν κανω λαθος" ο κυρις τα ξερω ολα!" αλλα κι ετσι να ειναι κι εσυ να εχεις δικιο,θα επρεπε εαν ειχες ευπρεπια στον χαρακτηρα σο, θα επρεπε με ευγενεια κι με επιχειρηματα να μας το αποδηξεις! τελευταια φορα που σου απαντησα! 
ΣΥΜΦΟΡΜΗΤΙΣΣΑ ΛΕΜΟΝΟΠΙΤΑ! , ολα καλα με την εμφανιη σου, στην τελικη ειναι κατις που σου αρεσει και δεν ειναι και κακο.Αυτο που θα θελα , κι θα σου επεγα να σχοληθεις ειναι με τον εσωτερικο σου κοσμο, με τα εσωτερικα καλη! , να βρεις τροπους οπως γυμναζεις το κορμι σου να γυμνασεις και την ποιοτητα της σκεψης σου! , αυτο θα τραβηξει διπλα σου ακομα πιο ενδιαφερον ανδρες! Αυτο προσπαθω εξαρχης να σου ππω! δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακο να ειναι καποια ομορφη! θα ειμουν τρελος αν ελεγα κατις τετοιο! αλλα θα ειμουν ακομα πιο τρελος εαν ελεγα οτι ειναι καλτερο να ειναι καποια τελειος χαζη αρκει να εχει καλο κορμη! 
Ατο για παραδηγμα οπου εζησαι η Αλεξια , οπου ειναι η απολυτη αδικια! διοτις η αποδοχη της μανας στην ζωη μας ειναι το σημαντικοτερο! οι ψυχοθεραπευτες λενε οτι ας μην μας συμπαθει ολος ο κοσμος! ας μας βριζει ολη η γη! γινεται η μανουλα μας να μας λεει καλα λογια, να μας εχει λατρεψει και να μας εχει αγαπησει στο επαρκον? Αυτο λοιπον το αδικο οπου εζησαι η ΑΑλεξια ειναι θεμα δυναμικης της που δεν της βγηκε σε λοξα η σε στρεβλοση ψυχικη! κι επισης ειναι ενα παραδηγμα για το πως μπορει μια γναικα να αντιλαμβανετε την εμφανιση της! Οπου ειναι απολυτα φυιολογικο οι γυναικες να θελουν να αρεσουν ετσι! αυτη ειναι η φυση τους!! δεν ειπα να παμε κοντρ σε αυτο!!

----------


## george1520

Έχω πει ότι συμφωνώ μαζί του πέρα από αυτό το κομμάτι που σου έβαλα. 


> Τι να πεις? Θα πω εγώ..Σε αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος κατάλαβα (Εγώ στο δικό μου μυαλό) ότι η κοπέλα μπορεί όντως να είναι πολύ όμορφη..Αλλά δίνει τόση πολύ σημασία στην εξωτερική της εμφάνιση που δεν αφήνει τον εαυτό της και το μυαλό της να πλησιάζει κάποιον γενικά..Μιλάω για σχέση και όχι απαραίτητα για το σεξ..Άν δεν "συνδεθείς" κάπως με κάποιον δεν θα φτάσεις στο σεξ..Αλλά για να συνδεθείς πρέπει κάποια στιγμή και να σκέφτεσαι, όχι μόνο να θαυμάζεις τον καθρέφτη..

----------


## george1520

> george1520 ,παλυ κανεις τα ιδια, επειδη δεν συμφωνεις μαζι μου πας-μαλον νομιζεις διοτις δεν μπορεις - να με μειωσεις, να με προσβαλεις! κλασικη φασιστικη συμπεριφορα οποιος δλδ δεν συμφωνη μαζι σου εχει προβλημα αποκληεται εσυ να κανεις λαθος ουτς μια στις χιλιες! εισαι ο "κυριος δεν κανω λαθος" ο κυρις τα ξερω ολα!" αλλα κι ετσι να ειναι κι εσυ να εχεις δικιο,θα επρεπε εαν ειχες ευπρεπια στον χαρακτηρα σο, θα επρεπε με ευγενεια κι με επιχειρηματα να μας το αποδηξεις! τελευταια φορα που σου απαντησα! 
> ΣΥΜΦΟΡΜΗΤΙΣΣΑ ΛΕΜΟΝΟΠΙΤΑ! , ολα καλα με την εμφανιη σου, στην τελικη ειναι κατις που σου αρεσει και δεν ειναι και κακο.Αυτο που θα θελα , κι θα σου επεγα να σχοληθεις ειναι με τον εσωτερικο σου κοσμο, με τα εσωτερικα καλη! , να βρεις τροπους οπως γυμναζεις το κορμι σου να γυμνασεις και την ποιοτητα της σκεψης σου! , αυτο θα τραβηξει διπλα σου ακομα πιο ενδιαφερον ανδρες! Αυτο προσπαθω εξαρχης να σου ππω! δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακο να ειναι καποια ομορφη! θα ειμουν τρελος αν ελεγα κατις τετοιο! αλλα θα ειμουν ακομα πιο τρελος εαν ελεγα οτι ειναι καλτερο να ειναι καποια τελειος χαζη αρκει να εχει καλο κορμη! 
> Ατο για παραδηγμα οπου εζησαι η Αλεξια , οπου ειναι η απολυτη αδικια! διοτις η αποδοχη της μανας στην ζωη μας ειναι το σημαντικοτερο! οι ψυχοθεραπευτες λενε οτι ας μην μας συμπαθει ολος ο κοσμος! ας μας βριζει ολη η γη! γινεται η μανουλα μας να μας λεει καλα λογια, να μας εχει λατρεψει και να μας εχει αγαπησει στο επαρκον? Αυτο λοιπον το αδικο οπου εζησαι η ΑΑλεξια ειναι θεμα δυναμικης της που δεν της βγηκε σε λοξα η σε στρεβλοση ψυχικη! κι επισης ειναι ενα παραδηγμα για το πως μπορει μια γναικα να αντιλαμβανετε την εμφανιση της! Οπου ειναι απολυτα φυιολογικο οι γυναικες να θελουν να αρεσουν ετσι! αυτη ειναι η φυση τους!! δεν ειπα να παμε κοντρ σε αυτο!!


Ρε Γιώργο άρχισες πάλι? Κάποια στιγμή θα σου απαντήσω άσχημα και δεν θα σου αρέσει. Κάνω υπομονή μέρες τώρα. Διάβασε και δες ότι είπα καλά σχόλια και διαφώνησα σε ένα πράγμα μόνο. Απαγορεύεται και αυτό?

----------


## george1520

> Όσον αφορά τις επιλογές
> 
> Τελευταία έχω χαλαρώσει τα στανταρντς μου πολύ
> Δηλαδή κάνω κάτι με άτομα που δεν θα έριχνα δεύτερη ματιά
> Και νιώθω πως δεν έχω πλέον την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγω.
> Έχω φασωθεί με άτομο με παραπάνω κιλά (αν και εμένα δεν με ενοχλούν και τόσο πολύ στον άντρα τα κιλά)
> Και το τελευταίο παιδί που βγήκα ήταν ωραίος και μόλις του είπα ότι έχω κάνει κάτι με έναν παχουλό μου είπε να μην υποτιμάω τον εαυτό μου
> 
> Δεν κρύβω ότι σκέφτομαι να ολοκληρώσω και χωρίς να το θέλω πλήρως... 
> Μετά τα τελευταία ποστ σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω βγει εκτός παιχνιδιού επειδή δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει ως τώρα και θέλω να κοπανησω το κεφάλι μου στον τοιχο


Να ολοκληρώσεις χωρίς να το θες πλήρως επειδή σου είπε κάποιος πως στην ηλικία που είσαι έπρεπε να είχες κανει σεξ?
Μια ζωη ακούς αυτούς που σου καταστρεψαν την αυτοπεποίθηση σου, μετά ακούς ένα συγγενή σου που σου λέει ότι έχει μέσα στο κεφάλι του και σε κάνει να νιώθεις άσχημα που δεν έχεις σχέση και τέλος επιλέγεις να ακούσεις έναν άγνωστο στο φόρουμ που σου είπε ότι στην ηλικία που είσαι έπρεπε να έχεις κάνει σεξ.
Τους άλλους 10 - 20 άγνωστους που σου λένε ότι πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με όλα αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν, να σταματήσεις να είσαι επιφανειακή δεν τους ακούς.. Αλλά εντάξει. Αφού είσαι όμορφη γιατί άραγε σου πάνε όλα στραβά στο ερωτικό κομμάτι? Επειδή δεν έχεις κάνει σεξ ε?? Χμμμ.. Όταν θα κάνεις σεξ πιστεύεις πως θα φτιάξει το μέσα σου?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω πει ότι συμφωνώ μαζί του πέρα από αυτό το κομμάτι που σου έβαλα.


Γι αυτό το κομμάτι απάντησα και εγώ..Το ξέρω ότι συμφωνείς στα άλλα..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Άκουσα και τους υπόλοιπους και κανόνισα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο που τελικά θα γίνει ονλαιν 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι
Θα νιώσω ίσως καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου και δεν θα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έφταιγε αυτό που ήταν τόσο εφήμερες οι "σχέσεις" μου με το άλλο φύλο
Σκεφτόμαι πως αν είχα ολοκληρώσει ίσως προχωρούσε με κάποιον από αυτούς, πχ. με τον τελευταίο. Αν όχι σε σχέση, ίσως ότι θα με κυνηγούσαν περισσότερο

Και αυτή η σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που λέτε πως θα πρέπει να έχω με κάποιον για να ολοκληρώσω ίσως αργήσει πολύ

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άκουσα και τους υπόλοιπους και κανόνισα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο που τελικά θα γίνει ονλαιν 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι
> Θα νιώσω ίσως καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου και δεν θα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έφταιγε αυτό που ήταν τόσο εφήμερες οι "σχέσεις" μου με το άλλο φύλο
> Σκεφτόμαι πως αν είχα ολοκληρώσει ίσως προχωρούσε με κάποιον από αυτούς, πχ. με τον τελευταίο. Αν όχι σε σχέση, ίσως ότι θα με κυνηγούσαν περισσότερο
> 
> Και αυτή η σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που λέτε πως θα πρέπει να έχω με κάποιον για να ολοκληρώσω ίσως αργήσει πολύ


Προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε πιο πάνω ότι δεν πρέπει να εστιαζεις μόνο στην ομορφιά..Και αυτό που λες για την σχέση εμπιστοσύνης, δεν θα γίνει αν δεν δεις και το μέσα σου..Γιατί τι να εμπιστευτείς? Την εμφάνισή του? Και αυτός την δική σου? Θα πρέπει να ταιριαζεις με κάποιον για να γίνει αυτό...
Έκανες πολύ καλά που αποφάσισες να μιλήσεις με ψυχολόγο..

----------


## Lemonpie5

Ελπίζω ο ψυχολόγος να με ανακουφισει
Γιατί όταν περνάνε μέρες μετά από κάποιο ραντεβού πέφτω ψυχολογικά
ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι κλεισμενη στο σπίτι και ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για το προβλημα μου
Μιλάω με ένα παιδί που φαίνεται νορμάλ και λέμε να βρεθούμε όταν περάσει αυτή η κατάσταση αλλά κι άλλοι φαίνονταν σοβαροί...οπότε δεν ενθουσιάζομαι 
Στο μεταξύ με θυμηθηκαν διάφορα λιγουρια τώρα και βρήκαν ευκαιρία να προτείνουν να βρεθούμε σε σπίτι επειδή και καλά απαγορεύεται η έξοδος 

Θα μιλήσω και με ψυχολόγο 
Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μείνω πάλι στα ίδια
Δηλαδή οκ θα φτιάξω και το μέσα μου να ηρεμήσω λίγο και να απαλλαχθω από ορισμένα βάρη
Αλλά θα γνωρίζω και αγόρια παράλληλα (άντε να περάσει αυτή η καραντίνα)
Αλλά φοβαμαι θα αργήσω να βρω τον κατάλληλο

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Είσαι σίγουρα πολύ ανασφαλής και αναζητάς συνεχώς προσοχη κσι αυτο φαινεται εξω. Τώρα αν είσαι και όμορφη, ένας άντρας το ξέρει ότι για να κάνει κάτι μαζί σου σοβαρό θα του βγει το λάδι ώστε να σου αποσπά την προσοχή. Επειδή κάνεις δεν το αντέχει αυτό και κάνεις δεν έχει όρεξη να παρατήσει την ζωή του για εσένα και ξέρει ότι εάν κουραστεί θα πετάξεις για αλλού, τότε έχει δύο επιλογές η να σε γευτεί σεξουαλικά η να αποσυρθεί πολύ νωρίς.
Είσαι κουραστική όσο ένα μικρό παιδακι, που αν γυρισεις λιγο το κεφαλι μπορει να πεταχτει στον δρομο επειδη ειδε ενα φανταχτερο μπαλονι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ελπίζω ο ψυχολόγος να με ανακουφισει
> Γιατί όταν περνάνε μέρες μετά από κάποιο ραντεβού πέφτω ψυχολογικά
> ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι κλεισμενη στο σπίτι και ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για το προβλημα μου
> Μιλάω με ένα παιδί που φαίνεται νορμάλ και λέμε να βρεθούμε όταν περάσει αυτή η κατάσταση αλλά κι άλλοι φαίνονταν σοβαροί...οπότε δεν ενθουσιάζομαι 
> Στο μεταξύ με θυμηθηκαν διάφορα λιγουρια τώρα και βρήκαν ευκαιρία να προτείνουν να βρεθούμε σε σπίτι επειδή και καλά απαγορεύεται η έξοδος 
> 
> Θα μιλήσω και με ψυχολόγο 
> Αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μείνω πάλι στα ίδια
> Δηλαδή οκ θα φτιάξω και το μέσα μου να ηρεμήσω λίγο και να απαλλαχθω από ορισμένα βάρη
> ...


Κοίτα να τα βρεις με το μέσα σου..Μετά όλα θα μπουν σε μια σειρά..Και στην τελική αν αργήσεις τι έγινε? Γιατί πρέπει να βιάζεσαι και να καταπιεζεσαι?

----------


## george1520

> Μια όμορφη αξίζει προσοχή? Που το λέει; αυτο? Ποιος το λέει? Αυτοί που σε έκριναν τόσο καιρό για την εμφάνιση σου και σε έχουν κάνει να είσαι τόσο επιφανειακή? Αυτοί? Να τους πεις πως την προσοχή την τραβάει ένας άνθρωπος που είναι εσωτερικά όμορφος και αυτό βγαίνει και στο πρόσωπο του. Γιατί με ένα ανθρωπο που ειναι όμορφος εσωτερικά μπορείς να κάνεις σχέση, να συζητήσεις μαζί του, να κάνεις σεξ, έρωτα, να πας εκδρομές, να μαλώσεις, να αγαπήσεις κτλ ενώ με ένα άνθρωπο που το μόνο ωραίο πάνω του είναι η εμφάνιση του τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον πηδηξεις και να φύγεις. Έτσι για να σε ξυπνήσω λίγο και να καταλάβεις τι ζημιά σου κάνουν τόσο καιρό αυτοι που σου λένε όλες αυτές τις βλακειες.





> Είμαι έξω από ένα σπίτι και ο μεσίτης για να μου το πουλήσει μου λέει για τους τοίχους έξω, για τον κήπο, για την πισίνα αλλά δεν μου λέει για το τι υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι.. Εγώ για να αποφασίσω αν θα το πάρω, θα το συζητήσω με τον φιλο μου και θα του πω ακριβώς ότι μου είπε ο μεσίτης.. Φταίω εγώ που δεν είπα για το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού ή μεσίτης?
> Εσύ τι μας λες από το πρώτο σου ποστ? Πόσο ωραία είσαι, ότι οι όμορφες έχουν πέραση κτλ. Και σου λέω εγώ πως ένα σπίτι που είναι εξωτερικά όμορφο θα μπω και αν δεν μου αρέσει μέσα δεν θα ξαναπάω. Ένα σπίτι που εξωτερικά είναι όμορφο ή λιγότερα όμορφο και εσωτερικά είναι παράδεισος θα το αγοράσω και θα κοιμάμαι κάθε νύχτα εκεί.


Θέλω να ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτά τα δύο σχόλια που σου έγραψα. Κάνε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα όσο αφορά αυτό το πρόβλημα που έχεις και επικεντρώσου στο πραγματικό σου θέμα. Θα πρέπει να δώσεις χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία για να δεις αλλαγές.. Δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια και δεν χρειάζεται να βγεις με τον μισό πλανήτη μέχρι να βρεις αυτόν που πληρει όλα όσα έχεις μέσα στο κεφάλι σου. Άνθρωποι θα μπουν και θα βγουν στην ζωή σου. Όσοι αξίζουν να μείνουν είναι όσοι θα δουν αυτο που είσαι κι όχι αυτό που θα ήθελες να είσαι.

----------


## mindcrime

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις είναι πως ΔΕΝ είσαι η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ όμορφη και πως υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές κοπέλες που δεν έχουν κόμπλεξ και δεν φοράνε παρωπίδες και αυτό που τους νοιάζει είναι να περνάνε καλά. Τι προσφέρεις εσύ δηλαδή που δεν μπορεί να το βρει ένας άντρας σε κάποια άλλη; Ομορφιά; Την έχουν πολλές, σε ένα δρομο θα βγεις κεντρικό και από τις 10 κοπέλες που θα δεις οι 8 θα πιάνουν 8άρια και το κυριότερο δεν έχουν ψυχολογικά ανωτερότητας.Θα έρθει κάποιος δηλαδή σε εσένα για να σου λύσει το πρόβλημα πιστεύεις όταν μπορεί να βρει μια κοπέλα το ίδιο όμορφη και χωρίς κόμπλεξ;

----------


## mindcrime

Και θα σου πω και κάτι ακόμα. Η γυναίκα μου η οποία είναι διπολική τη γνώρισα όταν ήταν 83 κιλά με 1,76 ύψος. Στη συνέχεια έπαθε κατάθλιψη και έφτασε τα 96 κιλά. Όταν της πέρασε η κατάθλιψη πήγε από μόνη της σε ένα γυμναστήριο της γειτονιάς πιυ κάνουν muay thai και ξεκίνησε να κάνει αυτό και διατροφή. Τώρα η γυναίκα μου είναι 43 ετών έχει να πάθει επεισόδιο δύο χρόνια και είναι 67 κιλά με 11% λίπος στο σώμα της και μπορεί κυριολεκτικά να έχει όποιον άνδρα θέλει στα πόδια της. Με τη λογική τη δική σου θα έπρεπε είτε να με χώριζε αφού μπορεί να έχει όποιον γουστάρει ή αν τυχόν τη συναντούσα σήμερα είτε να μην της την έπεφτα είτε αν της την έπεφτα να με κοίταζε σε στυλ που πας ρε καραμήτρο δεν πιάνεις τα στάνταρ μου.....

Αυτά και καλά μυαλά! Εύχομαι στα 43 σου να έχεις το σώμα της γυναίκας μου τουλάχιστον θα συνεχίζεις να λες στον εαυτό σου πως είσαι κορμάρα που τη θαυμάζουν όλοι

----------


## giorgos panou

lemonpie! συγνωμη για την νοχληση, αναφερες οτι θα κανεις ραντεβου με ψυχολογο ονλαιν?? αυτο γινετε πλεον λογο των νεων μετρων του υπουργειου? η ειναι δικη σου αποφαση? Ειναι υποχρεοτικο πλεον θελω να πω? Ειναι τρομακτικα τα πραγματα οπως εχουν κανταντησει πλεον λογο του ιου !! εαν μας τα ελεγαν πριν κανα χρονο θα λεγαμε οτι ειναι βγαλμενα απο ταινια!!
Τωρα για το θεμα σου καθε αυτου , θα πρεπει να συλογιστεις οτι ειναι και η εποχη τετοια οπου δεν ευκερουν οι εξοδοι οπως πριν, υπομονη λιγακι!! οσο και να σε θελει καποιος και εσυ το ιδιο δεν μπορεις να βγεις ευκολα! δυστυχως θα πρεπει να περιμενεις περιπου 10 μερες ακομα! ν προκειμενου ειναι αυτο που λενε οτι το δικο σου θεμα μοιαζει ως πολυτελεια στο προβλημα οπου αντιμετοπιζει η ανθρωποτητα! ας περασουμε αυτο με τον ιο και μετα βλεπεις τι θα κανεις, στγνωμη που στα λεω αυτα , αλλα σημερα διαβασα τα νεα απο το Αθηναικο πρακτωρειο ειδησεων σχετικα με οσα υμβαινουν Ισπανια και Ιταλια και εφριξα! 
Λεμονοπιτα, το προβλημα σου ειναι τοσο απλο , τοσο ευκολο οπου εαν απλος παψεις να ασχολεισαι μαζι του θα λυθει αυτοματος! Μερικες φορες οταν καποιο θεμα το σκεφτομασται συνεχως, το αναλυουμαι και το ψαχουλευουμαι τωτες γινετε προβλημα. 
Επισης, δεν μπορεις να εχεις ερωτευθει οπως αναφερεις αφου ο ερωτας για να υπαρχει θα πρεπει να εχει την πληρη επαφη των δυο ανθρωπων! εσυ λοιπον αφου δεν εχεις σεξουαλικη επαφη ακομη δεν μπορεις να εχεις την εμπειρια του πληρους συναισθηματος του ερωτα! ,χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι!

----------


## Lemonpie5

Λοιπόν, μίλησα με ψυχολόγο

Μου είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνω τόση σημασία στο τι σκέφτονται οι γύρω μου για εμένα, και να μην χάνω τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου αναλύοντας τόσα πράγματα στο κεφάλι μου.
Όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι που με πειράζει, να τον ρωτάω ξεκάθαρα τι εννοεί , για να μην βάζω με το μυαλό μου διάφορα και θίγομαι άδικα.
Επίσης μου είπε να μην συγκρίνω την προσωπική μου ζωή με των άλλων συνομηλίκων, γιατί δεν έχουμε όλοι τα ίδια βιώματα , ούτε τις ίδιες συγκυρίες για να δημιουργηθεί μια σχέση

Γενικά μου είπε ότι κι εσείς ότι δηλαδή περνάω στο άλλο φύλο λάθος εικόνα και μου εδωσε σαν συμβουλή να θέσω καποιους στόχους στα επαγγελματικά ή γενικά σε άλλους τομείς προκειμένου να ενισχύσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου.

Ένιωσα πολύ πιο ανάλαφρα μετα την κουβέντα αυτή
Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα νιώθω το ίδιο μετά από λίγες μέρες
Θα ξαναμιλήσω μάλλον

----------


## george1520

> Λοιπόν, μίλησα με ψυχολόγο
> 
> Μου είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνω τόση σημασία στο τι σκέφτονται οι γύρω μου για εμένα, και να μην χάνω τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου αναλύοντας τόσα πράγματα στο κεφάλι μου.
> Όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι που με πειράζει, να τον ρωτάω ξεκάθαρα τι εννοεί , για να μην βάζω με το μυαλό μου διάφορα και θίγομαι άδικα.
> Επίσης μου είπε να μην συγκρίνω την προσωπική μου ζωή με των άλλων συνομηλίκων, γιατί δεν έχουμε όλοι τα ίδια βιώματα , ούτε τις ίδιες συγκυρίες για να δημιουργηθεί μια σχέση
> 
> Γενικά μου είπε ότι κι εσείς ότι δηλαδή περνάω στο άλλο φύλο λάθος εικόνα και μου εδωσε σαν συμβουλή να θέσω καποιους στόχους στα επαγγελματικά ή γενικά σε άλλους τομείς προκειμένου να ενισχύσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου.
> 
> Ένιωσα πολύ πιο ανάλαφρα μετα την κουβέντα αυτή
> ...


Τι εννοείς θα ξαναμιλήσω μάλλον? Χρειάζεσαι κανονική ψυχοθεραπεία.. Ολοκληρωμένη.. Έχεις πολλά πράγματα που πρέπει να λύσεις για να είσαι πιο ήρεμη. Όλο αυτό το μπόουλινγκ που δεχοσουν λόγω εμφάνισης, όλο αυτό το "πρέπει να είσαι όμορφη" που άκουγες μια ζωή, αυτή η πλυση εγκεφάλου που δέχεσαι συνέχεια από ένα δικό σου άτομο, για τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τους άντρες, τον τρόπου που βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου, για το τι είναι σημαντικό σε μια σχέση και τι όχι κτλ. Νομίζεις ότι επειδή σου είπε αυτά ο ψυχολόγος αύριο το πρωί θα τα εφαρμόσεις? Μιλάμε για θέματα που κουβαλάς τόσα χρόνια και δεν μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις από μια μέρα στην άλλη.

----------


## Remedy

> Λοιπόν, μίλησα με ψυχολόγο
> 
> *Μου είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνω τόση σημασία στο τι σκέφτονται οι γύρω μου για εμένα, και να μην χάνω τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου αναλύοντας τόσα πράγματα στο κεφάλι μου.*
> Όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι που με πειράζει, να τον ρωτάω ξεκάθαρα τι εννοεί , για να μην βάζω με το μυαλό μου διάφορα και θίγομαι άδικα.
> Επίσης μου είπε να μην συγκρίνω την προσωπική μου ζωή με των άλλων συνομηλίκων, γιατί δεν έχουμε όλοι τα ίδια βιώματα , ούτε τις ίδιες συγκυρίες για να δημιουργηθεί μια σχέση
> 
> Γενικά μου είπε ότι κι εσείς ότι δηλαδή περνάω στο άλλο φύλο λάθος εικόνα και μου εδωσε σαν συμβουλή να θέσω καποιους στόχους στα επαγγελματικά ή γενικά σε άλλους τομείς προκειμένου να ενισχύσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου.
> 
> Ένιωσα πολύ πιο ανάλαφρα μετα την κουβέντα αυτή
> ...


κι επειδη σου τα είπε κι αυτός;;
μπορείς να τα κάνεις, επειδή σου τα είπε;
κι εμεις ξερουμε τι φταίει.

ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν είναι να σου πει κάποιος τι φταίει.
αλλά το να σε βοηθήσει να βρείς συγκεκριμένους μηχανισμούς για να το αλλάξεις.
τι εννοεις "μαλλον θα ξαναπάω"; η ψυχοθεραπεία ειναι μια συχνή και συστηματική επικοινωνία, μεχρι να αλλάξουν αυτά που σε προβληματίζουν. δεν είναι μια διάγνωση και γεια σας...

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Λεμονοπιτα, το προβλημα σου ειναι τοσο απλο , τοσο ευκολο οπου εαν απλος παψεις να ασχολεισαι μαζι του θα λυθει αυτοματος! Μερικες φορες οταν καποιο θεμα το σκεφτομασται συνεχως, το αναλυουμαι και το ψαχουλευουμαι τωτες γινετε προβλημα. 
> Επισης, δεν μπορεις να εχεις ερωτευθει οπως αναφερεις αφου ο ερωτας για να υπαρχει θα πρεπει να εχει την πληρη επαφη των δυο ανθρωπων! εσυ λοιπον αφου δεν εχεις σεξουαλικη επαφη ακομη δεν μπορεις να εχεις την εμπειρια του πληρους συναισθηματος του ερωτα! ,χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι!


δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.
ερωτευμενος μπορει να εισαι ακομα και χωρις να σε ξερει καν ο αλλος.
μονομερως, φυσικα.
δεν εχει να κανει με το αν εχεις κανει σεξ η οχι, ειτε μαζι του, ειτε και γενικα.
τωρα , το αν θα παρεμενε ο ερωτας που νιωθεις μετα το σεξ, ειναι αλλο θεμα. μπορει ναι, μπορει και οχι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> βασικα, "χαρηκα" λες οταν θες να την κανεις. αλλιως λες "χαρηκα που γνωριστηκαμε . θελω να σε ξαναδω". το σκετο "χαρηκα", ειναι "αντε γεια!".
> κοιτα...
> εχει πολλα θεματα το σκεπτικο σου και η συμπεριφορα σου, γι αυτο μπερδευεσαι τοσο και δεν εχεις αυτα που θελεις.
> 
> κατ αρχας, ποιος σου ειπε να βγαινεις με ανδρες που δεν σου αρεσουν καν; αυτο ειναι καταναγκαστικα εργα και δειχνει απελπισια . εγω δεν θα εβγαινα με ανδρα που δεν μου αρεσει που να ημπυν 5 χρονια μονη σαν την καλαμια. δειχνει οτι νοιωθεις να εισαι στα αζητητα και αυτο εκπεμπεις καποια στιγμη και στους αλλους.
> 
> κι επειτα, τι θα πει οτι ενω δεν γουσταρεις καν "καθοσουν να σε φασωσουν";; τι θα πει "καθοσουν";;;;; οι κοτες καθονται να τις φασωνει ο κοκκορας. οι γυναικες δεν "καθονται". φασωνονται οταν γουσταρουν.
> 
> και τριτον, αν δεν ειχες σοβαρο προβλημα εμφανισης οπως μας λες εδω, αλλα καποια λιγα κιλακια που ηθελες να ξεφορτωθεις, στο υπογραφω οπου θελεις, οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν τα λιγα (λεμε) αυτα κιλα, και αποδειξη ειναι οτι και τωρα που τα εχασες και γυμναστηκες δεν ερχεται η πολυποθητη σχεση.
> ...


Φασωμα θεωρειται και το φιλι; Αν μια κοπελα δειχνει οτι θελει να τη φιλησεις σε ραντεβου/εξοδο σημαινει οτι θελει να κανετε και σεξ την ιδια βραδια; 

Βλεπω καποιες ομοιοτητες στη συζητηση με δικη μου περιπτωση.

----------

